# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Amen, the thunderbolt in the dark void....

## Cacophony

*And I've decided to start a dream journal that isn't jotted down with bleary eyes in that battered notebook that sits next to my bed... Although I usually prefer it that way.  

I've been having lucid dreams and reading about lucid dreams, etc... for about a year now ever since I picked up Stephen Laberges book 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreams." I've read several others which have been pretty amazing, one of my favorites is 'Mindful Dreaming.'

ACK! Enough with the nonsense. 

This is some dream I had last night:

I am standing in a forest. Everything is really big, all the trees and plants - hell, even the grass is all-too-tall to believe. I'm hoisting myself up onto some sort of ancient-ish stone wall when I run into a group of my friends who are all standing around doing nothing, not even talking to each other. 
"Hey guys," I say to them... They all return my greeting and I ask them if they want to go ride bicycles around.
"No," one of my friends says.
"Do you want to walk around?" I ask.
"Yeah, we could do that."

And so we venture forth, walking and walking around. We come to a little shop nestled between some sort of strange tree trunk... Er, yeah. 
We entered the shop and it turned out to be a comic book/typewriter shop (I collect typewriters and fix them up so I was overjoyed with all the old typewriters). I ran around inspecting the typewriters and couldn't stop smiling. I looked down at my body, my hands were pulsing and I could see all the veins in them. I was covered in tattoo's, I mean different tattoo's than the ones I have. I was wearing a red, er, I'm not sure what it was. It was like a red bra thing made of chain male but I had everything I was wearing tattoo'd on my skin underneath it. It was really odd.

Something happened that was not good, something which I don't remember - I would say it was probably so terrible that I completely blocked it out. I don't know, I'm just rambling at this point. Well, I'm not really rambling - I'm rambling about my dream. ACK! 

So anyway...

I'm outside, I see a huge wall up ahead. I run over to it and discover a gladiator stadium... It's not in use anymore, it's all overgrown and ancient. The last thing I remember about the dream is standing in the middle of this ancient gladiator stadium wondering why the hell it was there and being incredibly excited that I had found it.



.... there were so many dream signs in this one, I can't believe I missed it.

---Comments welcome and appreciated---*

----------


## Cacophony

*So I'm here, I've got nothing better to do than post about past dreams that I've had. I wish I could find my old dream journal thread on here (if you find the one where I'm being chased out of a golden city by anubis then you're right on target), but I can't so I give up completely. 

I'll start with a dream I had two nights ago. It may be incredibly vague, but I do my best.

AHEGGHHMMMMMM........ 

I am standing atop a huge mountain. The air in my lungs is crisp and fresh, there is a nice breeze blowing my hair behind me, I am so content that I lift my arms in the air and stretch... I am with someone although I do not recall with whom. I just have the feeling of being really really happy and content - which is saying something, believe me you. 

Fast forward to - still on the mountain. I look in the distance at another mountain... The terrain around is tropical, kind of like the rainforest in thailand except not as, well, deforested as it was. Bleck. Anyhow - I spot red, almost crack-like looking lines running down this mountain. It looks like it's about to shatter into a million little pieces - it is beautiful, I am completely in a trance watching the little lines dance around the mountain, cascading down into a stream around it....


PSSSHHHHH KA-POWWW.....

How do you watch a volcano explode and not know that you're watching a volcano explode? Well - in our dreams, I suppose. I got the whole picture when I saw a wall of lava rushing toward me...

I turned on my heel and shouted to run - but I realized that I was now alone and fleeing for my life. 

FLASH FORWARD

I am standing on a platform surrounded by lava. The sky is dark, the only way I can see is because this metal round platform has several flourescent lights attached to it. 

I am one of the only humans around, and there is a grocery store on another platform that is circling my platform. I am hungry and to get food I have to jump from one platform to another in order to get to the grocery store. 

I keep trying to jump but am scared that I will fall into the lava.

All around me it's like that - well, metal, circular platforms hovering over the lava, slowly moving around each other so if you need to go somewhere you just jump from platform to platform.

I never got to the grocery store, I ended up sitting down and staring into the lava - at one point I thought I saw my reflection and it was red, deep red and fiery.*

----------


## Cacophony

*GURRBBLEE GARRBLLEE GOOO.....

YARP.

Alright, alright, alright... Enough of this anarchy! To the dreams, I say!

This is a dream a while ago... It was one of the first in which I became lucid. I am writing it from memory, I've got a verly lovely version of it written up at home but - I would rather not be so dull as to transcribe it to you word for word from my crumpled pages that I clacked out on the ole underwood. Typewriter that is. Anyone want a typewriter? I've got about 20 from the 1920's that I've been fixing up. I think I need help. I keep dreaming about them, but that's a whole other story. I'll write about it sometimes, perhaps.

ENOUGH ABOUT ME. Well - more about me - dreams that is. GARKLE!

I am. In the middle of the woods. You know - redwoods, bits of moss splattered about here and there. Your typical wood-sy area. If you haven't visited the woods, I highly recommend it. AGHEM. (Please excuse the mindless ramblings, I can't help it... really.)

So - rewind a minute here. In the woods, moss, trees, imps prancing around with tea cu-----... scratch the imps.

My mother is walking towards me and says to me, "You know, I think we should go out and get a nice dinner." 
I am awfully obliged and graciously accept her offer of food.
So we go to some schmancy resteraunt and have a huge dinner. And then another resteraunt.... and... then another one. 

Seven damn resteraunts later and I'm ballooning up like an elastic elephant. GARGGLLEEBLUCK. 

So, my madre eventually leads me into the heart of this strange city. It was a futuristic city except everyone was dressed in fashionable 1600's attire. Lots of women were holding sun umbrellas as well and I thought this recockulous. 

I looked down at myself, I was dressed in some tight black jeans with a studded belt... and a black zippy hoodie with punk patches sewn all over the place. I kept getting dirty looks from the general population...

My mother bade me farewell and I tromped off down some small city side-street. I saw a little olde-time-E shoppe and decided to have a gander inside. 

Inside were all kinds of sweets and delectibles, however I wanted nothing to do with any of it. BLUCK. 

I asked a middle-aged man with glasses that hung loosely on the brim of his nose, equipped with shaggy curly brown hair and a monacle if he knew of anywhere I could stay, because, obviously I was going to be here for a long while and I had nowhere to rest my poor head. 

To my surprise he said yes and showed me into the downstairs area. 

Now - did I mention the prince and his cronies?

I don't believe I have.....

Following me throughout the entire dream was this snub-nosed rich pretty boy prince and two big tatted up skinheads that seemed to be everywhere that I was. While I was eating dinner (all the dinners) they were always at another table. While I was in the candy shop they were standing outside.

Anyhow - this is where the dream gets weird, because, well. I've never gone to sleep and woken up in the same dream before. It just hasn't happened for me. 
.... until this dream, that is - which I'm sure you foresaw when I even mentioned the idea.

In any case, your poor dreamer was led into the basement of this candy shoppe. There was a window where I could see the street, well - the sidewalk and peoples feet as they passed. I drifted off to sleep and woke up in the morning to three sets of feet standing outside that window.

I got up, got dressed and ventured out. 

In my wanderings I came upon a cave. Don't ask how I found this cave - I just sort of did. Anyhow, I heard shrieking coming from the cave and was so scared that I turned on my heel to run away. I returned back to the candy shoppe and went asleep and woke up. I awoke to the three feet standing outside the window.

Er - so then I went out and walked around a while until I came to the airport. I didn't want to go anywhere, I just wanted to look around. So, they had in the airport areas where gravity was turned off and super hover areas where I  could just hover around almost as if I had a jet-pack attached to me. That was pretty cool.

I returned to the candy shop and fell asleep, woke up again to the three pairs of footses.

I returned to the cave, this time a straggler was following me around but I didn't mind his company too much. We found a princess in the cave who had all her fingers and toes cut off, her face was bashed in and her long blonde hair was missing due to pieces of her scalp being torn from her head.

Somehow we healed her and transformed her into the beauty she had once been.

We left her there and I returned to the candy shop, went to sleep, woke up to the three pairs of feet once again. (I know this is getting repetetive, I am sorry)

Me and the straggler returned to the cave where we found the prince trying to capture the princess. For some reason almost a whole town of people was surrounding him and a carnival had broken out several hundred yards away. 

I walked up to the prince and in front of everyone said he was not a real prince. I don't know exactly what I said, but I had enough evidence against him that all the towns people were carrying torches and dragged him off. The princess was very happy. She started dancing and twirling. 

I sauntered off slowly, back towards the city.

I have noticed people like to use the color blue for their lucid dreams. I'll do this as well.

This is the point in which I became lucid.

I was walking through the streets when I remarked rather loudly 'HOLY SHIT I'M DREAMING.' 
Well now, the strange straggler fellow who had helped me heal the princess was there and said.
"What are you talking about?"
"I'm dreaming, woah - this is cool!"
"You are not dreaming, if you were dreaming how could I be here?"
"Well, you're just a dream charactor, you don't really exist."

He did not like this at all.

I decided to stop wasting my time and explore this place a little bit.

I walked up to a huge sky scraper that seemed to be made up of all these little microchips and wires that were all sorts of different colors melding into a giant glowing monster (not really a monster, but of colossol proportion, whatever you'd like to call it). I stuck my nose really close up to the building and looked to see all these little colors of light swirling around and moving up and down wires and microchips. I stuck my hand out to touch the building and my hand got absorbed into it. I watched it turn into little rainbow colored atoms and particles with little dots of brightly colored light swarming around.

I got so excited that I woke myself up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So... I found my old dream journal from here and I'm going to re-post some stuff so it can just be in this one one.
-------------------
I'm standing in a field of green grass. Everything is beautiful, everything is alive and there's a cool breeze wrapping around my body. The sky looks pink and I think I can see nebulas in the distance.

I turn to face a huge stone building painted white. The place looks ancient yet so well preserved. There are steps leading up to a door way. There are ten steps. There are, in fact, always ten steps. I count them as I walk up them and I am looking down at my bare feet that are kind of slipping in and out of the stone around the edges. I slide my hand on the stone railing next to the stairs.

There is a huge wooden door at the top. I raise a fist to knock but it is opened before I get the chance. A man is standing there and puts his hand on my fist, lowering it down to my side. He is tall and has dark hair and light brown skin. He looks either Egyptian or Native American. His eyes are huge and dark. He looks to be in his mid-late twenties, yet something about him seems incredibly old.

He takes me into the building and sits me down at a round wooden table and brings me a cup of steaming hot tea that I don't drink. He tells me, "stay focused. Stay here."
I look at him and am not sure what he means.
"Stay focused, stay here," He says again.

He says a lot of things that I don't remember. He is preparing me for something. There is an overwhelming sense of needing to find something, needing to accomplish something, needing to DO something of some sort. 

I take his hand as he motions for me to get out of the chair and follow him. He asks, "are you ready to leave now?"
I tell him I am and he nods with a very serious look on his face. 

He opens a door that I didn't notice before. I take several steps back, staring at what lays beyond the door. I see millions of shades of blue and white and green, swirling together with objects floating around and mixing in with the green, the blues, and the white. Objects as mundane as lawn chairs and televisions and boats are floating around, spinning and getting devoured by these colors. 
"Take my hand." 
And I take it. 
And then we jump. 

I see a blast of energy, of colors, possibly a nebula. I'm rocketing at light speed, I am everything and I am everywhere....

And then I am soaring over an ocean. And then I am flying above jungles. And then I am coming closer and closer to a desert.

"Why don't I know your name?" I scream, the thought hitting me with confusion.
"Anashnu," he says with a sly expression.
(-- I have never heard this name before. I don't know where it came from. I've tried researching it and the closest thing I can find is 'anaschnu' which is a hebrew word, I think--)

And then we are floating over the pyramids. We are landing here. 

My suspicions that he was egyptian seem to be true. 

"Let me show you my kingdom," says Anashnu. 
"Your kingdom?" I say, looking at the ruined pyramids.
"It's hidden," he says, "it's surrounded in magic so that archaeologists have been unable to locate its entrance."

He leads me deep inside the dusty, ancient tomb. We are climbing deeper and deeper into darkness, where random shimmers of gold is the brightest thing to meet my eyes. 

Finally he stops and squats down, putting his hand on the ground. He's brushing off dust from the ground until I can finally see what's there. There's a gold rectangle with the most intricate designs and images carved into it. He mutters something on his breath, his eyes closed, his hand positioned on the gold rectangle. Like an elevator or something, it sinks down into the ground. He opens his eyes and looks to me to follow him as he climbs down the hole.

It's so bright it almost blinds you underground. It's so bright from all the gold, silver and jewels that I have to squint and everything gets blurry for a minute. 
"Welcome," Anashnu says. 

There are thousands of people milling the streets, going in and out of huge golden skyscrapers. Palaces. Everything is gold. The sky is gold, because there is no sky - just ceiling. The ground, that's gold mostly, it's also kind of sandy. There are lots of sand sculptures encrusted with rubys. I spot Anubis and stare at him until he turns and runs. 

There are people looking at me everywhere. A woman comes and touches my clothes, looking bewildered before backing away slowly. People are bowing to Anashnu and welcoming me. 

We walk down the street and the crowd clears to either side of the street to let us pass. They all stare at us. Some of them look happy and others look angry. He leads me to a palace. A huge golden palace that would make the taj mahal crumble in shame.

Once inside, he turns to me and says, "do you like it here?"
"Yes," I say, "but I'm not sure where here is..."
"You don't need to stay," he tells me. "In fact," he continues," maybe you would be happier if you flew away."
"Fly away?" I ask.
"You're always welcome to my kingdom," Anashnu tells me, "but you might not be ready to stay here. This is my world. Know your world before you know mine."
I thank him. I don't know why. I say thank you and turn. He smiles, but I can sense malice in his smile. I don't know why, but his smile makes me uneasy. I walk back out into the street, now alone. There are people everywhere staring at me. They all come towards me, their hands outreached. I jump hard against the ground and am catapulted upwards. I can hear the people screaming below, can see their arms stretched towards where I'm propelling upward.

I fly away. I'm not sure how I get out of underground city, but I fly away. I fly over the ocean. I find myself landing in middle america. Next to a corn field of all places. I start running, I don't know where I am. I spot a house in the distance and am running towards it. I look in a window and a little girl is asleep in bed. I put my hand on the window, and she sits up to stare at me. She smiles a big smile. She points at me and giggles.

That's where it ends.

Thanks for reading, I know it was long. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I have no idea what this dream meant. I was so confused the next day. My friend said I should research "spirit guides."*

----------


## Cacophony

*I didn't write my dream down when I woke up (overslept, rushing). But I can still kind of remember it. It's somewhat blurry.

I was standing in a cemetary with a group of men in suits. They all had those ear plugs and sunglasses and all reminded me of sharks and gophers. They wore plastic grins.

A fire engine came roaring towards us and stopped, they were followed by several police cars. Several men came and told me I needed to come with them. I told them I didn't want to and all the men in suits started walking towards me, inching me closer to the car.

Next. I'm in a dark room and I'm wearing a plastic suit. It's the kind that covers your face, the kind you wear to protect you from your environment - or to protect it from you. 

Apparently I'd had some sort of virus that was infecting the people around me and killing them. I tried to reason my way around it, telling the men in suits that I didn't kill anyone and I felt fine. 

I'm not exactly sure what happened inbetween this and the end, but I ended up jumping off a fixed metal diving board into some sort of meat churner. I know this sounds really sick, but I remember being really happy about it. (side note, I'm not suicidal in the least). 

Anyway. It was kind of like that one simpsons episode, one of the treehouses of horror where they're killing all the kids and turning them into sloppy joes and feeding them at lunch time. That scene where they push the kids into that giant meat blender. I just remember jumping and watching the blades come closer and feeling really shocked and disbelieving that I was doing this.

That's all.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I kept being woken up a lot last night which, unfortunately, resulted in no lucid dreaming and just kept interrupting the dreaming that I was doing.

HOWEVER.

Here's the dream I had last night that stuck out the most to me.

This was incredibly vivid, the smells, the colors, et cetera. 

I'm all of the sudden in an old office-type place. It's almost like a study. There are books lining all the walls and there is an old mahogany desk sitting smack dab in the middle of the room. Sitting at the desk is a man - he's around 25 to 30 years old with greased back brown hair, he's got a pair of reading glasses resting on the brim of his nose and he's sitting in front of an old underwood no. 5 typewriter, typing out something furiously. 

Now, the reason this stuck out to me so was that he is one of the characters in the book I'm writing.

He's got a lit lucky strike hanging loosely from his lips, his eyes growing wider and wider as his clicking and clacking moves forward. 

I didn't do much, I walked around him and observed him from all different angles trying to digest what he could be feeling and thinking. He looked up at me once and a sly smile crept across the edge of his mouth - it was a crooked smile that had underlying messages of a cunning trick of some sort. I'm not sure. That is my dream, that is all.

Fin.*

----------


## Cacophony

*And the sun went down slowly over the city as I sauntered across a barren landscape of an ever-growing, never-ending bland expanse of forsaken desert, the city growing smaller and smaller as I forced myself onward. 

This dream was an odd one, and it was more of a mental roller coaster than anything else- by that I mean... I was just walking. I would look down at my feet sometimes, and at times it was as if I were on LSD with my feet slowly sinking into the ground only to emerge moment later a little bit less solid. 

Er - I was very alone, and it was as if I were realizing how alone I was. I want to say I almost became lucid... Well, I was aware that I was dreaming. I didn't really care, I was having too much of a mental battle to do anything exciting but trudge forward through the nothingness as I untangle this webby mess that had enveloped my mind. 

I remember for a brief moment the thought of leaving the desert, maybe spinning or building a transportation device/teleportation device, but the thought escaped me and I wanted it to. 

---

I recall a dream I had during, I believe, probably one of the earlier REM cycles as it was short/choppy/art-film-esque.

I am standing in a dark warehouse/factory. I am surrounded by monstrous machines that tower over me... Everything is black/dark brown and grey. I feel as if something is about to crumble - not the machines themselves, not the factory/warehouse even... I get this overwhelming sense of collapse. 

Perhaps the apocalypse is coming.*

----------


## apachama

Your most recent dream is bizarre. I wander what significance that trudge had for you that you preferred it over all else. It could be an act of  psychological play acting. But then again it would just be because you were tired.

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by apachama


Your most recent dream is bizarre. I wander what significance that trudge had for you that you preferred it over all else. It could be an act of  psychological play acting. But then again it would just be because you were tired.




I agree with you there. It was an odd dream, although I had a very bad time that night before I went to bed. My car had just been towed and I'd walked 40 blocks around san francisco trying to find the towing place before driving home for two hours... I think I was in such a bad mood that I couldn't even bring myself to want to do anything - even in my dreams. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am standing in front of a house with my best friend. We are just standing there, right in front of the door. After some time she turns to me and says, "Well - come on why aren't we going into your house?"
So, I'm somewhat puzzled. 
It is not my apartment. It is a big old victorian-esque house with mountains behind it and grass surrounding it... the grass is bordered with trees/forest.

This should have been a no brainer dream sign, however, I... didn't... guh. Yeah, anyway.

I open the door and walk inside... It actually resembles my house, at least the inside, very well. I decided to explore - even my drum set was in the living room along with 14 typewriters strewn around... In fact, every room seemed to have typewriters. There was even an underwood 5 which I don't even own (but would really like to). 

Er, anyhow... I went into my room with her and it was incredibly messy so we decided to clean it up. There was purple writing written all over the walls. I kept scrubbing it off and it kept reapparing worse than before. 

I wast talking the whole time... I kept ranting on about police states and er, how a gangster mouse at my other mouse... I don't know. I kept going on about mice. 

After a while we went outside and there were three girls standing around in the front. I introduced myself to all of them, the first two shook my hand and the third one stared me down menacingly.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am in an office... not the office I work in - some backwards corporate office in a sky scraper. I have my own office, not a cubicle. One whole wall is glass. 

This dream I went in and out of being lucid. 

I say to myself, "I would never work here. This can't be real." I decided to try to turn off the light and couldn't. I rummaged through some papers and nothing seemed to look quite right. 

I turn towards the windows and jump into them, smashing them to bits. I didn't fall, I sort of gently floated down to the sidewalk below.

I am holding some sort of device. It is black and round with a circular screen in the middle. I had cracked it on the fall down. 

I am turning over this object wondering what it could possibly be for. Weird images keep flashing on it, it looks like it's trying to come back to life but is unable to. 

I decide I want to leave the city as it is too congested and crowded. I spin and am in a park by the house I grew up in.

I am in the park, I forget for a few moments what I am doing there. I am still holding the device. Not far away there is a boy playing fetch with his dog. They seem to be having a grand time and I watch for a few moments...

Up in the air I see a hot air balloon. The baloon is light blue with white stripes going vertically down it. I start thinking to myself that I would like very much to ride in that hot air balloon.

A thought dawns on me that I can do anything I want, because of course - I am dreaming! 

I approach the man and ask him if I could use him for a moment. He comes with me to below where the air balloon is. I climb up on his shoulders and jump hard, propelling myself high into the air where I grab ahold of the balloon and swing myself inside its basket. There are buttons and knobs all over the inside, control panels galore. I wonder what is going on at my house... I steer it towards my house.

When I get there, all of my friends are sitting in a circle in my living room with candles in the middle of them.

I walk over and sit with them. They're all smoking pot and looking rather burnt out.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay... So, I'm frustrated.

I couldn't stay lucid and when I was lucid... Well, I didn't do much.

I think I need to work on an intention to carry out next time I become lucid. Everytime I become lucid I either go in and out of being lucid or I just kind of... don't do much. Buh.

Anyone have any suggestions?*

----------


## Cacophony

*Two dreams last night.....

NUENG(one)

I'm sitting with [NAME]. We're sitting on my bed together holding hands. I'm telling him I'm sad that he's leaving. He tells me he's changed his mind. I tell him his plane ticket is already bought. He freaks out on me...

Tis the jist of numero uno. 

SONG(two)

This one's a bit more interesting than the former. I am sitting in er - well, it's like this woven basket-ish contraption that is made out of twigs and twine. It's like a chair with a back and sides but in front of me there is nothing. 

I am sitting in this high in the air, and above me there are tons of black birds holding up pieces of twine carrying me.... 

This is pretty much the whole of the dream - me in this contraption drifting across the earth.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, this one was incredibly vivid... Guh.

I don't know where I was to start out. I was somewhere outside... Er. AGHEMM

I ran into my ex boyfriends little brother who, as he does, ran at me and tackled me in a hug. 
"Chloe!!!" he yells loudly and I'm, as always, shocked at the greeting.

He then asks me if I would like to go walk around, maybe over by the coast.. And I say that I would like to.

We go out over to the coast, we are walking around wilder ranch/west cliff.... it's different than normal though because the street is pushed far from the cliff instead of right next to it.

Then in the distance I see [name/ex] riding towards us on a bike.

[[[I suppose I should explain about him because it won't make sense... boyfriend of four/five-ish years. We broke up five months ago because he left to travel asia... burma, phillipines, cambodia, vietnam, etc... as well as doing school and silat and whatnots.]]]

So he's coming towards us and pulls me into a hug. First thing he says is, "Why didn't you get out of here?"

So he wants to show off his new bike. He keeps riding it over the cliffs and doing jumps all over it and such. I keep yelling at him that he's going to kill himself, that these jumps are impossible to do and am amazed that he can do them. [agrr dream signs everywhere]

He jumps off and comes and walks with me and his brother, and we come across a farm... We all start going in the farm and [ex] starts wandering around the farm picking up fruits and vegetables... We all start competing to see who could get the most. 

I climb up into an orange tree and start eating the oranges and watching from up there. Then I reach out and pick a banana from a banana tree and start eating that. 

After some time we all gather together with what we had... they were carrying armfulls of fruits and veggies, while I was empty handed.

Then they had to leave. Or, maybe I had to leave. I don't remember which.

The dream ended in me walking down a road bordering the cliffs. It was a road that didn't exist (in real life, I mean)... It was like a highway with paths on either side of it. I walked along the path closer to the ocean, even though not a single car drove past.

I spent a really long time walking and woke up before I could get anywhere.
----------------------------------

I'm starting to notice a definite pattern in my dreams. I go on long walks a lot.... 

I think this  is one of my most reoccuring dream signs and I need to watch out for this... I should start doing RC's more when I go hiking.*

----------


## Cacophony

*SO!

I have decided to add this dream to this mesh of madness that is my dream journal.

I don't know why I thought of this dream, I had it about a month ago. 

Erm... Have you ever been bitter towards someone because of something they did in one of your dreams? I was bitter towards this kid... Er... here it is.

So, I'm with my friend who is this big burly skinhead kid. He's a few years younger than me, and when he was a kid he used to have a big curly orange afro. Er, when I say skinhead I mean skinhead in the alternative "punk" sense of the world. He is working class and proud of his country and wears skinhead attire and plays in an oi band. I like to preach anarchism to him, but we see eye to eye on the love your country, question your government thing. 

Anyhow, when I was younger, 15 or so, I made this vest... I put studs on it and patches and all of that good stuff. It was a lovely vest. I still have it and it smells really bad. Anyway, I'd seen the kid the day before I had this dream, he was at my house hanging out. So, in the dream I was standing outside of his school with him. He was in a tuxedo and getting ready to go to prom and was WEARING MY OLD VEST!

I was so angry. "GIVE ME MY VEST!" I shouted.
"No, it's mine," he replied coldly.
"Now listen here child, you give me my vest back!" I screamed at him, but it was all so useless.

He didn't give my vest back and I was angry. I ended up searching everywhere to find him and get my vest back.
-----------------------

Here's the reason I find this dream significant.

About a week later, the kid comes over with a group of other mini-punks (they're so cute, kind of like bunnies or something). 

Anyhow, I had taken the vest out to show my room mate and tell her about the dream I have.

Well, the same kid as in my dream walks right over to my vest and puts it on. He even says, "hey you should take a picture of me in this."


.... no one could understand why I was laughing so hard.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So I'm standing outside of this old warehouse, kind of like around where the Gilman is in Berkeley. I'm standing around with three friends or so. It is nearing halloween in my dream, and I have a friend [dream charactor, no idea who she is in real life] who is stressing out about her halloween costume. We go to a store and she picks out a really weird 'high fashion' indian costume. My friend Ashley who is Native American took offense to this.

Anyhow, we are waiting around for Mischief Brew to play. Everyone is really excited that Erik Peterson is gonna be there, and I'm rather uninvolved as I've seen 'em play countless times... I keep trying to tell them Erik isn't a god or anything, he's a nice guy that plays guitar and sings songs.
[[I met him in real life, at the gilman and then another time and kept up with him via email... he was angry that no one would talk to him but everyone kept pointing at him and giggling, when he'd look at them they'd look away and the only people that came up to him wanted autographs...]]

Anyhow, for some reason we were in a church. We're all sitting in the pews, silently, waiting for him to come out. 

So, he does, and everyone sits there silently, applauding politely inbetween songs. Poor Erik, he's getting all kinds of frustrated, romping around, waving his finger at us and finally tells everyone to get up and dance...

So um, I had a dream that I saw Mischief Brew in a church and we all rampaged around, dancing on pews, skanking and wreaking all kinds of havoc... Oh, these dreams of mine.




```

Love, love and rage
Soon be the day
They sang as they swayed in the pews
Sang with love, love and rage
Soon be the day as they joined up to pray

Think of the power of song
And the history it brings along
And i can almost see sights
Of some hot Southern nights
Through blood rain tears will shine
Every night and by day

With love, love and rage
Soon be the day
They sang as they swayed in the pews
Sang with love, love and rage
Soon be the day as they joined up to pray

I'm hearin' some old singer sing
A song that out tale-tellers bring
It has been sung
Through cracked jaws, swollen tongues
In the land of the freed
Where they sang freedom rings

With love, love and rage
Soon be the day
They sang as they swayed in the pews
Sang with love, love and rage
Soon be the day as they joined up to pray

So now that I see where I am
I see race still determines
The bless from the damned
And the greatest of all historical shams
Is believing you cannot do something you can

So it's love, love and rage
Soon be the day
They sang as they swayed in the pews
Sang with love, love and rage
Soon be the day as they joined up to pray

And it's love, love and rage
Soon be the day
They sang as they swayed in the pews
Love, love and rage
Soon be the day as they joined up to pray
-Erik Peterson 



```


[/SPOILER]
------------------------------------------------
I have just been informed that my boyfriend has
seen Mischief Brew play in a church with
Leftover Crack. This confuses and somewhat
frightens me.
------------------------------------------------
My other dream, was er, um. It was choppy, I'll say that.

I'm with [T] and we were staying at my moms friends house, having a vegan barbeque. For some reason we decided to live there. This dream actually lasted a really long time, however, it is incredibly boring. 

I did steal a bunch of stuff in my dream. I walked into a department store and was mulling over our economy in my head (I spend about four-six hours a day reading the news... I think I'm starting to lose my mind due to this fact....). Anyhow - I walk into some store and pick out a relatively simple top and look at the price tag which is something like 700 dollars. So I do something like... I pretend to buy it with a fake credit card and no one notices until I'm out of the store that it didn't go through. I told them I didn't want a reciept and just ran out. 

Anyhow, I wore this through the entire dream and everyone kept saying how nice it was. 

I'm staying at my moms friends house, and she's got a bunch of kids that are all in their teens and are always asking me for tips on how to put up mohawks and stuff, so a lot of the dream I put up mohawks and liberty spikes and um... 

I don't know. This dream was really boring. Grr.
--------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------



```

We are bouncing and dancing as you sing your lullaby,

Shouting move when you say stay.

The tune of your flute is a rifle you shoot.

That lays us all down to be brave.

They love you we hate you.

They made you we break you today.

Breaking away.



We are painting the walls.

Making jokes out of laws.

Hiding sleeping pills under our tongues.

Shut the light, close the door, we spit them to the floor.

Then we are humming and strumming and a banging on drums.

What did you know when you said we are wasting away?

How could you say?



How could you say we just waste away, waste away?

Big table not big enough.

How could you say we just waste away, waste away?

Humming and strumming and banging, a banging on drums.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah.



We will not be lulled into slumber by you.

We will not be lulled into sleep.

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place,

And its treasures we intended to keep.

We will not be lulled into slumber.

We will not be lulled into sleep.

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place,

And its treasures we intended to keep.

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place,

And its treasures we intended to keep.

So now when they say we just waste away, waste away.

You can say Hey its not so.

Why is it then that were growing, and growing, and growing,

and growing and showing them all what we know?

Yeah yeah yeah yeah.



We will not be lulled into slumber by you.

La-dadada

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place.

La-dadada

We will not be lulled into sleep.

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place,

And its treasures we intended to keep.

For weve had a taste of this wondrous place,

And its treasures we intended to keep.
-Erik Peterson 



```


*

----------


## Cacophony

*Ermm... I had an odd dream, it was um... 

Well, it wasn't very much like any dream I've ever had seeing as I lacked a body. In fact there were no bodies in it.

I had a dream of bursts of color and lights... It was, in fact, incredibly beautiful. 

Sometimes I wish I could keep these images that my mind likes to spew all over my brain, take them for keeps and share them with... Someone who would enjoy them I suppose.

Er. It was quite odd.

I felt as if I were drifting on a lake, or out in the ocean or something, except everything was dark... Then little spurts of color started forming from a circle right above me. From this little dot of color spawned several whispy tentacles that sort of protruded from the outside of the edges, making it expand like elastic and sort of churn around and in with the other somethings. It came and went in waves, and light was shining from all the different..... Guh. 

I can't even explain it. I could if I tried harder, but I think this is one of those things I'm just going to have to remember without thinking too hard about it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Long dream. Dragons. Er - yeah. Incredibly vivid. I did say to myself that I was dreaming several times.
-----------------
So - I am in a hotel room of sorts. It's less of a "hotel" than a hut. I've pulled up in a red car (don't have a red car) with [T]. We go inside the room and start unloading stuff out of the car. I start putting some of my belongings around the room. 

After some time we decide to go out, [I don't remember what we did whist out] and returned to the room. There were a lot of men there who said they couldn't rent a room to us anymore. I ran to the room to retrieve my things and there was none of it there. I darted to the next room and inside I found my Totoro stuffed animal and a Panda stuffed animal which I scooped up and threw into our white truck [we don't have a white truck]. 

Outside there were thousands of people fleeing everywhere, the owners of the "hotels" had raised their battle flags and people were putting on war paint... War drums were echoing all around.

At any rate, we took our things and got into the truck. It kept switching between me and him driving down the highway. It started that we were driving through my city, then suddenly we were driving through a vast expanse of desert... at some point I thought to myself that watsonville was really big.

At once, huge dragons started soaring towards the car. I'm talking... hundreds of dragons soaring straight for us. I was terrified and was glad that [T] was driving. I was very scared, and asked [T] why there were so many dragons. He said something the lines of, "it's cos yer so pretty darlin'. Dragons just flock to you." 
I remember thinking how I wanted to tame one of them (unfortunately I didn't go lucid so I didn't... that should really be a goal - to ride a dragon around.... wooot!).

So, this is where things get somewhat hazy - at least as far as my reasoning and decision making... 

We got off on an exit - some desert-ish exit. Heh. Er. So I remember going through a few stop signs, a few yuppies scattered here and there giving us funny looks... as they do. 

So, I ended up getting out of the truck. I took my cell phone out of my purse and gave him some change. I kissed him softly and told him, "call me if you go anywhere or if I don't come back - find a gas station and call me so you can find me."

(this is where the dream somewhat changed... all of a sudden it became incredibly important that I get to work as soon as I leave the truck. In a sense the dream changed, but I was still in the same dream)


Next thing I know I'm walking away from the truck and out towards the highway. I walked for a ways until I decided to stick my thumb out and hitch hike. I keep saying to myself (yes this is pretty... funny), "crap! I'm dreaming and I need to be going to work (I actually was late for work). Grrr, I need to get to work, why won't anyone pick me up? I need to get out of this dream and out to work." 

No one picked me up, however a bunch of guys in red suits with plastic grins came walking over, bouncing merrily with each step they took.
"Hi there," I said to them.
"Well geez, what are you doing on the side of this road?"
"Trying to get to work."
"Well, don't do that - come with us! We'll help you!"

I put the pieces together in my head and came to the conclusion that they must be religious fanatics, jehovas witnesses, some sort of somebodies who wanted to convert me. I didn't really mind - I needed a ride to work.

So, I realize that [T] is waiting for me. I ask the men to wait for me while I look for him. I found the truck sitting abandoned on the highway and he was not there. I was sad that he had left me.

The end part is odd, and this is what made me realize for real I was dreaming to which I promptly woke up and rushed out the door to go to work.

We go to some sort of car rental agency. They pick out a red convertable. 

However, they start pulling at the sides of it and transform it into a rather large Bug. I'm talking, I climb in and it's huge. One of them lights up a joint and goes, "you know - this is the same car john lennon and jimi hendrix used to jam together in," and we all sat around and nodded and smoked...

Er, then I said to myself, "I can't hang around with you lot - I'm dreaming, I need to go to work!"

I woke up, had five minutes to get to work and was about 15 minutes late.

So I rushed here to write the dream down since I didn't have time to write it in bed.

Yeeeep.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, last night I had some dreams that I'd rather not put down in my dream journal, and the one I'm going to put down I'm editing for the children. 

So, I'm with my mom in a shop, and I'm digging through stuff. I pick up a book that looks really familiar and show it to her. She says, "that looks neat, I should buy it."
She opens it and I look over her shoulder to see my journal from when I was six. I realize it's familiar because it's a journal I lost. (I have about six or seven large boxes full of notebooks and journals I've kept since I was six years old)

I notice a really large book, about as tall as I am sitting on a shelf upstairs, but decide not to go look. We leave the store.

I am sitting with [PERSON] on the beach. We have decided to move away together. We're talking about where we should go to. I remember looking at him and watching all of his tattoo's move around on his arms as if they were alive. He was wearing shorts and the tattoos on his legs seemed to be stretching up to his thighs. It was quite odd, and I remember thinking that they were acting funny.

Anyhow, some random dream charactor meandered on over to us and told us that we should go to such and such shop and read the book that looked like a giant green leaf in gold lettering.

So, we got into my car and drove there. I remember the ride there we were being stalked by some random guys in black hoodies. 

We got into the shop and went upstairs - no one was inside. I spotted the book right away and took it off the shelf - it was just about my height. We went to open the book and there were all these layers wrapped around something in there. Inside was a mannequin. It was quite odd. Anyhow [PERSON] really took a liking to the mannequin and took it away. I started yelling about how it was important and he kept telling me that I wasn't allowed to look at it. 

Anyhow, I stormed off all kinds of angry. I went down the stairs and outside into my car, which was parked right next to the window of the shop so that I could see inside. Well, an old friend of mine was standing in the window watching me and waving happily. 
"Chloeeeee" he yells my name
"Johnnnyyy!" I yell
"So I've thought of ten things we need to do," he says, "go to a matinee movie, play drums for more than ten hours straight...." and starts listing off things that we need to do. 

I see [PERSON] walk down and shove johnny out of the way and walk outside and sit in the car. 

fin.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Seriously - I don't know what is wrong with me. I went lucid again last night and didn't... care. I mean, I care in my waking life, I want to have lucids and stuff... but last night I was completely and fully aware I was dreaming and just chose to sit there with [person]. It's boring, I know...

Guh, I don't know. I dreamt that we were sitting in a little room together, just sitting there. We were both sad that he was leaving. And he said something like 'this is the last time we'll ever see each other.' 

I did a reality check and realized I was dreaming but I felt too sad to do anything worth talking about.*

----------


## Cacophony

*In my dream, the one above... I forgot to mention that I kept repeating a mantra that the dalai lama taught me when I was a kid. 

It actually translates into "amen, the thunderbolt in the dark void,' hence the dream journal name... It's been my mantra for a long time, and when I started saying it in the dream I felt dizzy and overwhelmed.*

----------


## Cacophony

*And I walked up ten stone steps to a door that was opened before I could reach for the handle.

Anashnu stood there and told me I'm not trying hard enough and slammed the door.

Dream changed. I was with [Person] who was getting on a plane... I tried to get on the plane with them and they told me I couldn't get on wearing an Immortal Technique shirt with an AK 47.

Yeah, recall wasn't great last night. I just kind of remember those two flashes of dreams... and I didn't get much sleep.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I had a dream.

I was in the forest in a house. I had been living in the garage of this house for some reason or other. I was with a woman who I don't know in real life... She was yelling at me telling me I had to find a job. She told me I had to go out this second and find one. I tried to tell her that we were in the middle of the forest, however she would have none of that. 

Eventually, I went outside. I started walking through the woods, looking around for businesses that I could go to ask for a job. I remember trying to write up a resume on a piece of paper that already had stuff printed all over it. I wrote in things about the jobs I've had inbetween the double spacing. 

I carried it very far. I couldn't tell you how far. Eventually I came to a village where they pointed me in the right direction. I came to a street that had some businesses around. 

I walked into a store that was selling like, uh... hippie stuff. You know, tye dye dresses and stuff. I don't know. I asked the woman working there if there was a position available. She said there wasn't but continued to lead me around the store trying to sell me things. 

I must have hit up like ten stores searching for a job. I went to a chinese restaraunt, a thai restaraunt, a shoe store, etc.... 

No one was hiring and I kept being laughed at. 

It's odd because I'm not looking for a job right now... In my dreams, I suppose.*

----------


## Cacophony

*This is really scattered... my memory of last nights dreams are all kind of blurred together and I can't tell when one ends and the next begins. 

Firstly, there was something of utmost importance that I needed to do. I am not exactly sure what that thing was, precisely, but I know that it had to do with fighting knights. I was running around hitting nights on this one spot on their backs that would make them really dizzy and then fall over. I did this somewhere around 20-30 times. It was madness at its finest.

Next, there was this building... There was something evil lurking inside, something that had to be destroyed. I got a letter on a piece of parchment explaining the whole process, however most of it has been completely lost on me in these waking hours. 

Anyhow, I approached this building which appeared to be a tannish color - very unappealing. Somehow there was a monster I ended up defeating. I'm not sure how I did it - something with a mirror.

Nextly, I am standing in my neighborhood with [PERSON]. We see a woman standing by a window and walk over there. There is a little boy who is about six years old. He says his name is Jihad. I play with him for a while. It was weird because his friends came over and started chanting Jihad.

I also got yelled at for not registering to vote in another dream scene by my room mate. She was going on about how great Obama is. I was going off on why all politicians are monsters.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Not very much recall last night:

In a forest... I think there were some elves or something... Some sort of little people everywhere. Yeah, how messed up is that?*

----------


## Cacophony

*So... the past two nights = nothing.

Guh. And tonight I will only be able to get three or so hours of sleep due to having to drive several hours to drop someone off at the airport.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Haven't slept in 48 hours. It's really frustrating. I miss dreaming.*

----------


## Keitorin

> Haven't slept in 48 hours. It's really frustrating. I miss dreaming.



 ::sad2::  I know exactly how you feel. Every time I stay over at my friend's house, I have the WORST sleep ever, and it affects my dream recall for days. Or worse, I recall something but because I feel so awful, I forget it before I can write it down. And she wants me to sleep over on the 31st so I can do the torture all over again (I just got back the other day from there and _just_ got my recall back).

Not like I can say, "I don't want to sleep over because I'd rather dream", lol. XD;;

Just know that you will dream again, and you will forget this time of not being able to. Just hold on a little longer...  ::hug:: 

*P.S.:* I like (reading) your dreams.

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by Keitorin


 I know exactly how you feel. Every time I stay over at my friend's house, I have the WORST sleep ever, and it affects my dream recall for days. Or worse, I recall something but because I feel so awful, I forget it before I can write it down. And she wants me to sleep over on the 31st so I can do the torture all over again (I just got back the other day from there and just got my recall back).

Not like I can say, "I don't want to sleep over because I'd rather dream", lol. XD;;

Just know that you will dream again, and you will forget this time of not being able to. Just hold on a little longer... 

P.S.: I like (reading) your dreams.



Thanks Keitorin! Yeah, for a while I was having absolutely horrible recall... and sleep issues. Guh.

In other news, I'm back. Had some computer problems and... well, I quit my horrid office job. Thinking of traveling around with a backpack or something in the coming week. 

In more different news, I had a really great lucid dream the other night. I'm about to go to sleep here so I'm going to be incredibly brief. 

I was in some sort of study. You know those rooms you see in movies that are located in old peoples mansions. People who have been collecting books their whole lives and dedicate a huge room to books. I was in a room like that, and there was a big desk with a typewriter on it. 

I was pretty neat because I knew I was lucid right off the bat - and this was after I'd been having terrible recall. 

Anyhow, I thought to myself that I might as well fly around or something since I was lucid and all. And so it went - I jumped hard off the tile floor and began zooming around really fast with my arms stretched in front of me. I'm not sure if I grew smaller or my surroundings grew larger, but in no time I was zooming in between the books on the shelves, examining precious covers and wanting so badly to sink into them.

Gosh, I'm such a nerd sometimes. This dream coincided with the day that the anarchist bookshop opened up and I started networking with people in the community about teaching a class on how to operate and restore manual typewriters.

At one point in my dream I landed on a key on an old underwood no. 5 (my favorite model). I dreamed of all the tales I wanted to tell.

And gee wiz... I miss posting my dreams every day. I'm going to try to continue to stay on top of this. 

Cheers.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, due to lack of intraweb connection I've been struggling with the posting every morning thing. The good news is that I quit my job and decided to leave the state and hitch hike and whatnots. Been good for me. 

Er, so this is some dream I had last night that I'm going to tell you about.
---

I'm at an assembly at the high school I dropped out of after two months. They have me hooked up to a mind brain reader majigger, where it projects whatever memories you're remembering onto a huge screen. 

I kept thinking about this really epic fort me and my friends built in the living room before I left home. I kept flashing to dancing with this boy who told me he liked me a lot before I left, and the melted army man sculpture that we made. Dancing to bluegrass, dancing to gypsy folk punk music stuffs. 

Then a bunch of memories that are half truths started flashing on the screen. Me throwing things at riot police. That was grand. 

I was both watching my memories play out on this screen, and watching all these kids faces I used to know growing up. 

Singing on roof tops, running through fields, hiking off trail, dancing in underwear in the rain, molotov cocktails on the beach, previous lovers smiling, more fort building, and graffiti on abandon buildings. 

This one sort of made me realize how awesome my life is.


Er, yar. In other news, I miss writing in my dream journal. Lately I haven't had any lucids, my dreams have simply been a reflection of the life I've been living lately, as well as the life I've been missing something fierce. 

Guh, anyway. That's all for now.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Well hell. I hath decided to take advantage of mine own dream journal whilst about on the intraweb.

Garbble. I had this dream the other night, it was kinda cool I suppose... you know, if you're into that sorta thing.

I'm in a field, all the grass around me is dead. I can sense decay all around me. It's a clear night, the stars are sort of whirring about of their own accord. You know, as they do from time to time, in dreams anyhow.

I see a familiar stone building in the distance. I start skipping towards it. Yes, skipping. Skipping is amazing, if you don't skip on a regular basis then you can't really call it living, can you?

BUH.. Enough of the nonsense, I say!

So like, you know, I sort of mosey on over to this atrocity. It's not really an atrocity, I just kind of like that word. Anyhow, I start counting steps as I walk up these stairs, there is one stair that is really big and I don't want to take two steps on it so I have to jump really hard to get to the next step. 

Wooden door. Anashnu opens it and gives me a stern look as he beckons me  inside. Anyhow, he's not very happy with me. We end up kind of staring each other down and he begins to tell me about how I'm doing it wrong.

Buh, I hate it when I do it wrong. I'm not even sure what I'm doing wrong. Anyhow, he tells me I'm not focused enough on life - you know, living a full one and such. He says I don't smell enough flowers, even though I smell a lot of them. He says I need to do more things that make me happy and stop taking care of everyone around me. Which I do. 

Er, so then he told me to leave and come back when I'd done something right with my life. I don't know, he's kind of a prick like that sometimes. He's been coming up in my dreams a lot lately... He used to be a lot nicer when I'd meet him, now he sort of lays down cold hard truths that aren't always fun to hear.

Does anyone else have any figures like this that they meet in their dreams, or am I just weird? He's been occurring in my dreams on and off for the past year or so. Er, i've got some other entries on him I think in here. I know at least one other or something. 

Er, so anyhow... After this whole intervention dealy I ended up meandering around some deranged dream scape. 

I ended up walking back out through the dead field, then through a dead forest, all the trees were sort of twisting up out of the earth as if they were trying to break free. Slithering somethings creeping in from all directions of the ground, almost pushing me towards something even more barren and twisted than before.

Eh, then some sort of desert where life had almost definitely gone extinct. Either I was some sort of miracle, or I wasn't living a life at all.

And with that, concludes another entry of mine own dream journal. For your viewing pleasure. Fin.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Last nights dream was weird. Er. Yeah.

When are they not, though?

Anyhow - I'm in some sort of like, city. I mean, it's less of a city than a highly developed town, but there's no one working in any of the buildings and all of the buildings are empty. There are mobs of people walking together going in and out of all of the buildings searching for something of utmost importance. I am with several of my close friends, There is one of those chinese dragons and sometimes I am riding on its back in and out of these stone empty buildings. At one point I got up on the roof and watched people running in and out of the buildings. 

I kept eating candy and trading it with the strangest folk. 

Anyhow, the beginning, or even, the leading up to part of this dream has been erased by my progressing memory. So it goes.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So... Let's see. 

Last night I was having some trouble sleeping so I resolved to count "1, I am dreaming, 2 I am dreaming, etc." while laying perfectly still. I could feel my body falling asleep, starting at the feet and vibrating up towards the rest of my body. Hypnagogic Imagery is really neat. 

Anyhow, the dreaming began to commence and here is what I found there....

Became lucid after a while. Firstly I was walking down a highway in a rural area. In fact, I had been doing this the previous day - walking down a rural highway for damned near five hours. 

In my dream I was singing a few songs. They are as follows:






			
				I wish I was a cowboy, I'd ride out on the range
I'd wander 'round the country free from all constraint
and each days end I'd sit by the dying fires light
singing get dark
songs through til the end of every night
and I wouldn't shoot no indians
I'd hunt no buffalo
'cos john wayne was a nazi, yeah that shit's gotta go
and maybe I'd get lonesome - well it figures that I might
but it sure beats the lonesomeness of concrete city life
Told my old man my plan, but my pops he disagreed
my father says he's gonna make another lawyer outta me

Well I wish I was a pirate
i'd sail the open sea
beneath the big black flag we'd go anywhere we pleased
and I wouldn't have to shower but once or twice a year
and when the gold ran low we'd loot on british privateers
and the alcohol would flow every day the whole day through
and if we weren't passed out at sunset, yeah we'd drink the whole night too
we'd all have pirate names
and we'd all wear pirate clothes
following the warm winds wherever they might blow
told my old man my plan but my pops he disagreed
my father says he's gonna make another lawyer outta me
			
		


Er, the other one I was singing was:






			
				Mardi Gras came and went 
All my money has been spent 
How am I gonna pay the rent? 
Sitting on your face (sitting on my ass) 
Who mistook the steak for chicken? 
Who am I gonna stick my dick in? 
We're not those kids, sitting on the couch. 
My former life, I was a high roller (my former life, I had a sister.) 
Walked around in a diamond stroller ( i abused her and I dissed her) 
Found my calling as a part-time bowler (she got swept up in a twister) 
Traded my wife in for a new three holer ( first I laughed and then I missed her) 
Who mistook these baths for showers? 
Who fucked up that leaning tower? 
We're not those kids, sitting on the couch. 
Oh get on a greyhound and ride away 
Live on birthday cake each day (different dreams than yesterday) 
Tell your grandparents that they're gay (tell your grandma, you're okay) 
Steal their money and run away (kiss her cheek and run away) 
Cuz me and my friends are so smart 
We invented this new kind of art: (we invented this new kind of dart 
Post-Modernest Throwing Darts (Hit A Bulls-eye, cut a fart) 
Smoking crack and cutting...crack 
Who mistook this crap for genius? (Who is dancing on the ceiling?) 
Who is gonna stroke my penis? (Who is gonna hurt my feelings?) 
We're not those kids, sitting on the couch. 
Oh people are shiny like a brand new book (even your mother is a crook) 
But if you get a closer look (but if I get a closer look) 
There's shit on every hand you shook (there's shit on every road you took) 
If you don't believe me, look at your hand (if you don't believe me, read the book) 
Who made all these things for killing? (somebody's making a killing) 
Who's pussy hole needs filling? (Who's empty heart needs filling?) 
We're not those kids, sitting on the couch. 
Who mistook the steak for chicken? 
(Who am I gonna stick my dick in?) 
We're not those kids, sitting on the couch. 
			
		


Anyhow, this may or may not be completely irrelevant. The songs, that is.

At any rate, I ran across a good friend of mine who was looking like nervous wreck like he usually does. We got to walking solemnly and silently down the highway together. At this point a voice started following us around, it was almost like we were overhearing some woman's phone conversation. It was quite odd.

I bade him farewell, my friend, and resolved to climb this mountain that I saw. I saw a lot of my friends were climbing the mountain too and the top was very small, barely big enough for one person to stand on. So I grabbed a piece of the top and rolled out almost a mountain-carpet and propped the edges up with sticks that were resting at the base of the mountain.

I thought this was odd, because in real life my ex is climbing mount everest right now. Oh, the jealousy.

Anyhow, at this point I decided to wander around some more on my own. I ended up emerging into a room of people by digging a hole in the earth and twisting my way up through the floor into the room of people.

I became lucid and remembered on my intention to visit Anashnu. I did just that, and the conversation I had after is for me to know.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Yeah so, I've been filled up to the brim with dreams lately - it's a rather nice feeling. 

In other news, I need to remember to post them in here more often. I've lost my daily routine to hiking, friends and romance and miss dreamviews.

BUH. Enough with the jibba jabba!

COMMENCE

I wrote this in my dream journal notebook, you know, the one I write in while I'm still in bed. It goes to a much longer segment, but I somewhat liked this:

There were too many notes to fathom in the sound. It hurtled itself across the endless expanse of fog-ridden lands, was driven forth by whispers and murmurs echoing a million voices until it finally lost its way. All those notes in all those mysterious, misty voices crying out courageously into a million star-filled nights. The beast breathes on, stepping devilishly behind the unsuspecting. And nothing is ever in order. The order of what was long since   lost in this bleakness. This messy mildewed malfunctioning existence where the people are all blissfully trapped in some sort of prison. And it goes. I never noticed - never noticed how everything has a texture. And I didn't remember until I couldn't feel anymore. And this agony is only a half truth buried deep beneath a decaying place that was once a vast endless landscape with many an untold beauty to be discovered. 

And so I stamp out my cigarette and face the sun.

--End of piece directly from dream journal--
Anyhow, the rest of the dream was actually really beautiful. The landscape changed quite a bit, first I remember riding an elephant through the desert. Another dream where I was mostly walking from landscape to landscape.

Walking really is my dream sign, er, well, most prominent anyhow.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Here's some dream I had last night.


I'm being pulled into a grocery store by this guy I know. He says it will only cost seven cents to stay there and that it will be safe there. I don't really feel like hanging out in a grocery store. So it goes, I leave. I walk outside and there's this old man holding a huge leash around this big white horse. The horse jumps into a ravine and starts running around as the man smiles.

I walk home. I'm standing on my balcony.

I realize that it is new years eve.

I watch the sky turn orange and read like the whole earth is about to explode. Then in the distance I watch several planes swoop over a sky scraper and drop bombs on it. Instead of blowing up, the edges, rather the shell of the thing starts to crumble off until all that is left is the bones of this sky scraper, eerily looming over the city.

Anyhow, shortly a guy I know shows up with several cars full of people. They're all dressed up really nice. Anyway, this guy says I should go to the ball with him and I say no. Then he confronts me on why I haven't called him back in the past six months. I say I don't like him. He seems rather upset and they drive off in their bat car. 

I decide to go hiking. I take off down the neighborhood and see a tyrannosaurus rex  walking down the street wreaking havoc on my neighborhood. Apparently they were abundant in these parts on new years.

I get to my hiking spot and decide I want to go. All my stuff out of my bag spills and this guy comes to sit by me while I pick my stuff up. I don't like him and I keep trying to get as much of my stuff off the ground as I can, but it seems that I have more and more stuff to pick up all the time. Mostly books.

After I get away from there, it seems I have to watch this little girl I know. We go downtown where there is a parade of  Tibetans and assorted randoms. I'm trying to blend in with the crowd and remain unnoticed. Anyhow, the little girl sees a stand she wants stuff from. It's a rose stand, like, the guy is selling rose water, rose incense, and rose candles among other things. I let her pick some stuff out and the total comes to 75 dollars and I say I don't have that much money.

He tells me the world's going to end anyway so we can just take it.

I'm pretty sure more stuffs went on, but they're tedious little details and whatnots.

Yar.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Dream.. er..

I dreamt of a large road lain out before my house. My house was sitting on this huge road, much different than the place it usually hangs out.

I was confronted by a wave of people, all whom I know and care about. We needed to decide what to do, which way to go down the road or to stay and wait and see what would happen.

Eventually a car picked me up, my friend was driving and it was just us. We drove a long way down the road and kept passing exits. We needed a particular exit but didn't know the name of it so we kept driving and weaving all over the place in search for somewhere we didn't know where. Guh - the point is, we were trying to get somewhere we wouldn't recognize even if we found it.

That's about the gist of it. Nothin' too special.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Another night, another dream. And it goes...

I'm with my best friend in her car. She's going off to school or something, running a few errands. I'm just sort of tagging along.

Anyhow, she takes off driving down this dirt road away from the school. We are going through farm land and woods and stuffs. Eventually, we emerge into a place with a huge barn. There is echoing coming from all around it with the sounds of music emanating from the barn walls. It seems to be shaking with all the people packed tight inside. There is a city on the other side of the barn.

On the inside it's even more packed than I imagined. I'm feeling oddly disconnected, more than I usually am. I decide to walk up towards the city. On my way up this big hill I pass a group of crips and a woman who is yelling, shouting - nearly screaming at me that I shouldn't walk the streets alone because terrible things are going to happen to me. I brush it off and continue.

Anyhow, I get on the main street and an old man pushes me behind a pillar and tries to drag me off. I start screaming and take off running. All the while the man is yelling and chasing me, staying really close behind me.

Several times I dodge into traffic and jump on cop cars trying to get their attention. They don't help, they just sit there and eat donuts and stuff.

Around this time I was woken by my phone ringing.

This dream coincides with me witnessing a rape and calling it in the day before. I hate cops. I also hate that people are so passive when something so terrible is happening on one of the main streets at 11 at night. 

Anyhow... ending dream sequence.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I had a really weird dream last night.

I was with my room mate... we were going to some amusement park/water park/pirate arena. I just don't know. Anyhow, we got trapped there after hours and we were roaming around through the park looking for something to do. We started drinking rum and running a muck all over the place.

So, the sun rises and people start flooding into the place. Me and my roommate decide we're going to get tattoo's on our necks. I end up getting three tattoos on my neck. One is this weird cartoon blue/green dinosaur, then I got something on my throat and one on the other side of my neck. My room mate got a really badly drawn, sideways sunflower that looked like it was melting. We both spent a long time assuring each other that our tattoo's were awesome. 

Anyhow, there was some sort of event going on down yonder in the park - it was right next to the ocean and everyone was congregating on some sort of cliff-bleacher contraption to watch some pirates battle each other with cannons. 

Next thing I know there's a huge wave coming up that's swooping in on us. Everyone's scrambling to higher ground and I'm just taking it in, watching my demise draw in closer and closer. 

As the wave swept over me all I could think about was how stupid the purple dinosaur tattoo was on my neck.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Dream...

So I'm in an abandoned factory yard of sorts. It's quite a strange place and I'm sort of wandering through empty warehouses and big machinery everywhere. 

I come to a house and a boy opens the door and greets me as an old friend despite the fact I've never seen him before.

He takes me on a walk and I look up to see a house floating in mid air. We discuss how it got there and then it sprouts huge wooden legs and starts walking down the street.

I bade him farewell and go and reunite with an old friend of mine. We get to this old church looking place. The walls are white and it looks like it's rotting from the inside out. I want to go through to get to the courtyard but see scary men in black suits with sunken faces that look like graves.

Instead, I see a distressed looking business woman. She's searching for her car keys to a really over-the-top hummer. I grab them and get into my friends car. In a moment she comes chasing after us. She has short red hair and a pointed face and looks as though she's holding in all the sadness in the whole world. I give her her keys back and tell her to quit her job. She smiles and tells me that Jesus is watching, as if this is supposed to bring some sort of comfort into my life.

I tell her that he probably existed but that he is not the son of god and that he is dead like the rest of us will be. She doesn't like this. Then I tell her to contemplate the fact that she is her own god and needs to start taking control over her own life. She smiles and we drive on. 

That's all I can really remember right now.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I've had a lot of dreams lately. My recall has been really good. I haven't written down any of my dreams in the past few days, however, I remember them like I remember what I did yesterday.

AHEM.

So a few nights ago I had this one:

I'm driving down a long, lonesome highway. For some reason or another I decide that it would be in my best interest to pull over.

There's a big field. 

A plane crashes - well, several. They crash. It goes like this: KABOOOOM

So, I'm mulling around all this wreckage when I see this wiener dog walking around the field. He's also a plane and he's full of people but he won't let anyone out of him. There are many survivors of the crash and they all look incredibly confused. We decide to raise money by setting up a fruit stand on the side of the road.

Somehow, dream changed and I'm building a space craft with them. We take off and fly straight towards a nebula. We pass a planet that has blue people dancing on it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Dream I had night before last:

I'm walking down a road and take off into a run. I decide that I'm going to run to china.

I'm running down this road and I see rows of houses. They're all the same - long and tall and grey with pointed little roofs on top.

I go into a store and am really confused by the money that they give me as change. I don't remember what I bought.

So, I'm running and I get to a beach. It's really tropical here in China. I realize that I am dreaming, but really enjoy the dream I am in so decide to just take in everything around me. I pick up a shell that is swirling with different rainbow textures and start thinking about how cool dreams are, how realistic they are.

I decide to keep running. I run back to the border of America, because, as we all know - China and America are really close to each other.

I meet this hippie kid that I know. He's got dreads and a genuine smile. He says he wants to go with me, he wants to know if the palace is still open. I tell him the palace closes at ten o' clock so if we want to get there we're going to have to run really fast.

We start running, and at the border between our countries there is this big windmill contraption that we have to stand on and wait for the gate to open. A congregation of people occurs and it seems that they really don't want us getting into the country. They start shaking the windmill and trying to knock it down. It collapses just as we pass through the gate.

So, we're running and running. I see a car and decide I'm going to take it. Hippie decides he wants to keep running. I get in the car and begin to drive and get on the highway.

It is at this time that I realize that cars are really lame because you can't get anywhere cool in them. Highways are long expanses that take you from city to city. I'm looking out the window and see beautiful exotic places. I see blue children playing in the water by the ocean. I wish I could join them, however I am in a car and cars are meant to go to the most hum-drum boring places man could ever imagine to create.

The rest of the dream I just kind of observed my surroundings and went on a long mental tangent that is too complex to put into words. At least here.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Dreamt some stuff last night.

So it goes, I'm swimming through this place that looks an awful lot like the Mario on from the 64, if you know what I'm jiving. 

I desperately needed to get something and the overall feeling of the dream was that of panic. This is odd because I just got a tattoo that says 'don't panic' on it. Yeah, I was really panicky and upset about something or other. 


So, as all people do when times are tough, I resorted to calling the plumber and took him to some ramshackle house and we climbed up into the attic together where he began to tell me that the walls of the house were in horrible condition.

That's about the gist of it. I did a lot of swimming from one place to another, and random people would accompany me for bits at a time telling me to calm down.

Oh yeah, and I also robbed a bead store and a 7-11, because I was hungry and running out of stuff. I also needed beads so I could sell them.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Dream last night:

So, I'm with the guy I'm dating. We're in some sort of building. It's like, you know, a really huge stone building with a parking garage in the bottom of it. He asks me to show him the secret path that I had mentioned at some point previously.

I know where I'm going, and I lead him to this little doorway to the side of the parking garage. We emerge unto a beautiful landscape with a neat little path that lay before us.

We're walking, marveling at how gorgeous everything is, the big palm trees, the flowers, etc. It's a very tropical place and the path is a reddish-brownish color.

At any rate, there is a dead cow laying on the path in front of us. I feel queasy but don't say anything about the unfortunate cow.

Next, there is another slain cow among a smattering of other animals that lay dead - chickens, deer, and a giraffe.

Eventually we are walking through this barren landscape of dead animals and decaying flesh that greets us from every angle.

I scream out loud.

"Help," I hell, "Please, carry me - I can bare no longer to walk atop such atrocities!"

He swoops me up and holds me high to him, carrying me over all the dead animals.

At some point he puts me down and I start running down some other path. The death has dispersed and I'm left alone in a beautiful place.

I see a giant gorilla approaching. I forgot to mention, earlier - I'd been told previously in the dream that if I see a gorilla to try to turn my back on it, don't make eye contact and to seem really big so it won't attack you. Gorillas in these parts are wild and attack humans on a whim.

So it goes - I do just that. Suddenly, I turn to face a giant lion. The lion is huge and I'm scared of what it will do to me. It growls fiercely and advances on yours truly.

It bats its paws at me but I find immediately it has no claws.
"You have no claws," I say to the lion. At this, the lion lets out a furious roar and seems to grow taller, looking me square in the eye.
"I may not have claws," the lion says, "but my teeth are sharper than anything you've ever met."
I reach out for the lions paw and say, "Why do you need to hurt me?"
The lion responds, "Because you'll hurt me first if I don't."
I shake my head and begin to laugh a little. "Silly lion," I say, reaching out my hand to pat him on his mane, "I'd rather be friends with you than quarrel like this."
The lion seems to be very touched by this and lets out a roarish-purr. 

Some time later, I tell the lion that I have to be on my way and he follows me a while until I get to a point in the path where he can't accompany me any more.
"We are growing near the world of men," he states, "I cannot be in your presence any longer."

So, I end up walking back to my house. I meet [D] and we decide to play music. 

The neighbors across the street also decides to play music and they have a full on hippie jam band screeching horribly in the driveway.

The neighbors invited us into their home and I was very nervous. I never did get along with these neighbors. 

I'm not exactly sure what happened after this - I know that the neighbors were confronting me about paying bills or some legal issue of the sort. I don't really know. At any rate, they didn't seem too pleased with me, but then I told them something of some quest I was on and they immediately showed me the utmost respect.


GAWRSH, that sure was a mouthful.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in the car with several of my friends. 

There is a red car in front of us, and there is a train coming up ahead. The red car pulls to a halt and so do we.

All of the sudden my friend exclaims, "Chloe! Do you know who that is?"
"Why no, I don't," I reply.
"That's [so and so] the famous author!"
(I forget the name of the author, but I believe it was someone I have heard of yet not read. I want to say it was Oscar something. Definitely not Oscar Wilde.)

As soon as we began talking about him, he came over to us and asked to sit with us. We were all acting like it was an honor to be talking to him. He kept doing weird little magic tricks. At one point he wanted to show us some species of animal that he discovered on his own. It was this bright orange little thing that looked like a seahorse. It wasn't a sea horse though.

A bunch of other stuff happened that I'll try to write about later. As for now, I'm late getting somewhere.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Me and my friend were sitting in his house. It wasn't really his house, his real one - I mean, it was his house in the dream, but not where he actually lived.

ANYHOW

He had a fish bow full of gold fishes. They were really cool looking. We decided to paint some rocks for them. I put my hand in a paper bag and pulled out this huge diamond rock thing and said it was beautiful. He told me I could have it.

We decided we needed to bond with the fish, so we built a tiny raft and shrunk it down so it would fit in the bowl. We jumped in and shrunk small enough to fit on it and paddled around inside of the bowl.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am in a car driving, there is someone that I am trying desperately to get away from. The car I'm driving in breaks down and I am left wandering through some really rich bourgeois neighborhood.

I see a man in black look at me from across the road - he starts advancing towards me. I start frantically running up to houses and trying to get inside to seek safety. I find one door unlocked. The door belongs to a very nice, big, and neatly trimmed fancy house.

There is a middle-aged couple standing in the living room. They want to know what I am doing in their living room, although they maintain welcoming smiles throughout the entire dream scene. I explain the situation, their response is that of welcome and friendliness. Next, I ask them where to find the restroom.  They tell me that it is upstairs, located in the attic.

I climb up a long, winding staircase that leads to a door at the top of the stairs. Behind the door is the bathroom. The room is just about three feet tall and very narrow and long. I have to climb and wiggle my way through on my stomach. The toilet is a fire-engine red color and very strange looking.

It is at this point that I recognize that I am in a dream. I begin to push the ceiling and walls, molding them to fit me comfortable in the room so that I can stand and walk out the door. I go downstairs and walk out the front door as the couple is thanking me for stopping by with huge shit-eating grins on their faces.

I walk up to the man in black who has been stalking the front of the house. He looks somewhat like a sniper and is holding a gun in his hand. He has a long black trench coat and dark sunglasses. I walk right up to him and tell him I know he can't hurt me. He immediately starts to melt away his once terrifying exterior until I can see that he is a relatively beautiful and interesting individual, even if he only exists in my mind. 

From there we went on a very strange, bizarre sort of walk around different beautiful dreamscapes. All the while I was aware that I was dreaming and went about procuring objects out of thin air and experimented with changing my surroundings. On more than one occasion I spun myself whenever I decided that I wanted to go somewhere else. The once-scary man in black maintained to follow me from dreamscape to dreamscape.*

----------


## Cacophony

*In other news, I spaced on writing down my dreams this morning so my recall is somewhat blurry.

BUT - I'm pretty cool, so I still have some material to go off of here.

In my dream last night, I decided that I really wanted a dog. So, naturally I stumbled upon a cute pitbull puppy. I spent a really long time going around and debating people over what I should name him but nothing was settle upon.

More different dream:

I was driving in some sort of automobile contraption. It was really dark out and I parked the car and got out in front of a house. I was greeted by my small cousin where it was of utmost importance that we go to some destination. We entered the house and proceeded to the back yard where there was an endless line of trampolines and odd blocks and whatnot that we had to jump from thing to thing. I was jumping from trampoline to trampoline then up atop great walls, some of which hovered in midair. 

All in all I think I changed the world last night.

End dream sequence.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am living in a breaking down, small 1 room wooden house/shack majigger. I am brought there by a train. I seem to have travelled a long ways to get here. I stop before arriving to my house to buy a puppy. I am very happy to have him. I named him 'He who Defeats Death' for some reason or another. 

Before I enter my new home, a woman that I know comes by with her dog and asks if I could watch her for several days. I say that I would be more than happy to.

I enter the room and the walls are covered in spray paint and photographs. Upon further inspection, I find a picture of me and some kids my age whom I do not recognize standing with the grand canyon in the backdrop (I have never been to the grand canyon in waking life).

I am sitting in the room when I am roused by a friend knocking heavily on the door. She says I need to come outside, so I bring the dogs with me. The entire rest of the dream, the dog that was mine stayed by my side with no leash. The other dog I kept on a leash several hundred feet long. She kept jumping over cliffs and at one point got stuck in a canyon. I kept having to hoist her up with much effort.

We had to take a train. There was some sort of important action that was taking place which oddly enough involved rousing the workers at starbucks, pleading with them to join us. 

I remember an explosion in the distance. Next, I was standing in the rubble and dust with empty city buildings looming up out of the barren landscape.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am inside of a safeway standing in the aisle with two comrades. They're both loading up bags with all kinds of goods, seemingly not afraid of being caught in the least. They're telling me to get food for myself. I was feeling rather fearful, despite this, I went over to the produce section and grabbed a bag of mushrooms from which I began snacking. Almost immediately about six security guards began  charging at me. I ran fast as I could out the store and went to hide in the alley next to the church by my house. It was night time and I witnessed a parade of shadows run right passed me.

After hiding for some time, I emerged from the safety of the shadows and ran straight to my house.

Two of my good friends were there. I got the urge to check foopee.com and saw there was a show that night with a whole bunch of wizard bands. It was for or five hours away but I really wanted to go.

My one friend said he was already going, however I couldn't ride with him because he was meeting a girl. My other friend had to do homework. I took it upon myself to venture off alone to the show. Upon my arrival I  saw that there was nobody there. I curled up in a ball on the driveway with a cat and waited.  It was daytime now. Guys in trucks kept coming by asking if this was the place.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm being driven by my grandmother down a long and twisty road that seems to go on forever. We're having a very nice conversation as the car is swooping along over large mountains.

Finally, she drops me off at this little western town. I get out of the car and it seems that my friends have founded their own town. 

One of my friends was missing, but I recieved a letter from him that said he had joined the army and they had made him a general. He also sent me some bubble gum.

I was very confused as to why they accepted him in the army, let alone made him a general because he's loopsical sauce.*

----------


## Cacophony

*In the beginning, I am getting onto an airplane in the middle of a green field. The pilot unexpectantly dies and we begin to crash/ I push him aside and land right near my house. 

My house is almost like a palace, it is so huge. Upon entering my house I must go through a security checkpoint. There is an assembly meeting in my house. Powerful people from all over the world ar attending.

So I'm stuck calling people to see if they'll donate to us. One man decides to donate his son. He says he'll also give us $20,000. I win an award for this and they lock the man in the basement and flood it with water.

I see a huge group of my friends I've had over the years. They had to come find me because they needed a place to stay - it was no longer safe outside. We were standing in the street watching bombs and missiles shoot off into the sky - some of them resembled fireworks or shooting stars.

I decided that we needed a bigger place inside to stay. We went exploring the house I was living in. My mom had been showing me rooms. She showed me one room then changed her mind and said I was forbidden to go there. I took everyone there and we found an ancient structure in a courtyard made of red brick, all the tops jutted up into huge extravagant points.

As more bombs fell we decided it was high time we got out of there. We stole an airplane and I flew it. We could see bombs falling on the ground below and saw only patches of green surrounded by what was once beautiful that had harboured much life and beauty.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Alright so, I've never had a dream where I've done drugs and felt the effects in a dream, but this one was cool like that.

I'm with my friends and we decide to take some L. Apparently my friend had some of Owsley's stuff and we all took like fifteen hits. We were standing around in my kitchen. 

This dream is going to be all over the place because I remember increments of it.

We walk downtown and meet a bunch of weird people. There is a girl that is hugging me and I am confused. We walk over to this wall full of graffiti and it begins to melt and twist and there are particles and patterns everywhere.

I decide it's of the utmost importance that I go to Ross because there is some sort of completely deranged meeting being held there. I go into the back and sit at a big table talking to strange men in business suits. One guy  walks up and says, "Hey i'm winnie the pooh bear!" and then immediately starts fucking with me. One of my friends starts yelling at me and I hide behind a banister watching them change colors.

I see on a really high up shelf there is a beautiful orange and blue different colored vase sitting next to a mannequin. I really want it and am trying to explain to someone that I want it, but he is under the impression I want the mannequin which is electronic and moving all over the place. I decide to run out of there and leave this group of employees dancing around a fire in the middle of the store.

My bike is outside and I get on it and am having a difficult time riding it, watching the lines in the road move and swerve as they change colors. I end up doing a really high jump off of a cliff but land okay on the street.

When I get home everyone is asking me where I was and I can barely tell them. I'm hugging everybody. I meet this guy who says  he's gay and he dances with me. He's tall and blond with blue eyes. 

I go into my bathroom and my bath has expanded and everyone is taking a bubble bath so I get into this rainbow mesh of water. People keep coming in and talking to us.

I decide to drive my car, except for some reason I'm driving my moms car and I'm talking to myself about how I shouldn't be driving in my condition.

A lot more happened but I can't remember.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I dreamt I was going to a yard sale across the street at my neighbors house. I was stuck in a maze of things - all sorts of things. Everything was free. There were free signs on everything and I picked up a little elephant figurine. I thought it was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen, and I kept mulling over how personal this was. How this was such a blatant display of life on the inside of your home catapulted outwards and laid for all to see on their lawn.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I've been missing from the forums due to traveling around the country for the past several months.

Anyway, here's a dream I had last night:

I'm sitting with my old roommate outside of what appears to be a bar of some sort. We're talking and she starts telling me about this area where she found the most amazing houses. Suddenly, we are swooping through the air and hovering over this landscape of houses... the walls are made of glass and inside there are stair cases that wind up and down in the oddest sort of manner. Each level has a large plank of wood where each story is, and they keep on winding up like that for damn near 15 stories. 

Then I'm slipping out of the landscape and sitting in a row of friends up against a brick wall. I stand up and admire the yellow dress I'm wearing. It has pink cherries on it. In retrospect, I would have never worn the thing out of a dream. At any rate, I end up finding an almost see-through scarf with the same print. I'm wondering where it came from.

I'm walking down the street and see an old friend from high school who seems to have aged an eternity. She's pushing a child down the street and invites me for tea.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm standing inside of a gigantic grocery store. I realize that more than anything at that given moment I wanted something sweet to eat. I began rummaging through my pockets only to find that I had no money. I then proceeded to walk about the store pocketing sweet things and munching on them. After I was done, I walked through the check out line and straight out the door. I was followed by two checkers who were roughly my age. 

"Excuse me," one of the checkers approached me, he had brown hair and was wearing a red shirt with a white name tag. "Your total is going to be $9.83... Were you planning on paying it?"
"Of course I was," I replied, "I only just remembered that I forgot my wallet in my car..."
"Oh, wonderful," he said, "have a good night."

I then went back into the store, munched on some soft caramel candy and walked out of the store.

I found my friend waiting for me at a gas station.

"Hey, you know there's a meteor shower tonight," I told him.
"Oh yeah?" He asked excitedly, "great - where do you want to watch it?"

I pondered this for a while and we decided that we should walk around looking for a place to watch the meteor shower. We ended up roaming from store front to store front, deeming each place an unworthy spot to view a meteor shower. As we meandered from place to place we ended up gathering a following of kids who also wanted to watch the meteor shower, and they wanted to get drunk before they did.

We met a punk girl who took all of us to a squat house. We lay our sleeping bags down on a grungy hardwood floor and proceeded to go outside to watch the meteor shower. The two of us, alone now, were wandering through some strange city watching the most beautiful trails and lights appear in the sky.

There was one that was a giant ball of light that seemed to fall straight down the sky and do a spiral, exploding in blue light and changing back into the white ball of light until it finally faded out of existence. At one point we watched a space ship fall from the sky.

For some reason we were under the impression that there was a space ship leaving earth that would take only one person to explore the universe. We had to decide who it was going to be.

We ended up meeting this very old woman in her 90's who played with dolls and dressed them up like fairies. She lived in her own little world and played with little girl toys. We deemed her the most worthy to get on the space ship. She cried and thanked us. We watched her board the ship, carrying a fairie doll in her hand.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with several of my good friends and I am driving us up a familiar street in my hometown. I suddenly realize that I am incredibly drunk and have lost the ability to drive. I pull the car over and breathe heavily that I would greatly appreciate it if someone else could take over at the wheel. One friend of mine volunteers, whom I must say, I didn't quite trust behind the wheel of my car - nonetheless I let him climb into the drivers seat.

Immediately he starts taking us through all sorts of alley ways and secret passages that I didn't know were there. The houses would stretch and heave every time he made a swerve to get between them. It was somewhat like the Knight Bus out of Harry Potter.

After some time we arrive to a bustling city where everyone is dressed like they're stuck in the 1930's. There are beautiful pin-up girls running a muck all over the place, while old-school gangsta's puffed cigars while sauntering and swaggering beneath neon signs and glowing marquees.

My old room mate wanted me to see some old house, apparently we were in Chicago.. although this didn't look like the real Chicago in the least. We had left the city and were driving through what looked like Iowa which looked the same as Nebraska which looked the same as most of Illinois and Indiana and Pennsylvania - and even parts of New York. That is corn. 

As we were driving down some podunk road through fields of corn, I saw an overwhelmingly large tower. This was something along the lines of a Tim Burton creation. It was quite large at the base and seemed to spiral upward and then droop sullenly at the top. It had large rings of colors - purples, reds, yellows, and greens that made their way all the way up to the top. The  stripes were bigger at the base and got smaller as they got upward in the tower. This looked incredibly gloomy, creepy, and like some haunted tower in some surrealistic painting that not even Dali' would think of. (Maybe he would, I didn't know the guy)

We all arrived to some house in the middle of the cornfield, a little ways down from the tower. I tumbled out of the car with everyone else and we walked to the second story where we found an old fashioned, well-furnished apartment. For some reason or another, or perhaps no reason at all, everyone else had to leave me there for the time being where they said they would return for me in some time. I was perfectly okay with this and bade them farewell as they took off in my car. 

I was alone in the room, and rummaged through my bag for my camera. I began taking snap shots of the things in the room. I approached the window and looked outside, viewing the tower leering ominously in the distance. I snapped a picture. A dog began frantically barking outside, and I went towards the door to see what all the ruccus was. A huge black dog was foaming at the mouth and clawing away at the screen door to the apartment. I stood trying to fight it off and hurriedly slammed the door shut. I jumped out the window to make my escape and headed toward the tower.

I remember feeling so tiny as I stood before this monster of a structure. I pressed a button on the outside of it and a door opened.

Inside I was blinded by white light. I let my eyes adjust and peered inside for a better look. Everything inside was white, there were computer screens and high tech gadgets everywhere. I stepped inside.

------enddreamsequence---------*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm walking with this girl down a windy path. It's winter and there is snow all around us. All of the trees are barren besides the bits of snow that cling to their lifeless branches.

I don't know this girl in real life. She was a very beautiful dream character, in her early twenties with long blonde hair that cascaded down her back and clung to a light blue sweater she was wearing.

I remember remarking to her that I was incredibly cold due to the snow and the fact that I was only wearing a light sweatshirt. "We're almost there," she replied when I said this.

We came upon the opening of a cave. The mouth of it was almost like a sliver jutting out horizontally from this massive rock. A stone sculpture of a hand reached out from the opening toward us.

As we entered the cave we came to a fully furnished living area. Apparently anarchists had some sort of gathering place here. When I went to leave the cave, I stumbled out into the streets of Chicago. The place I had just left was equipped with a door and everything - there was no cave at all.

I entered again and came to an incredibly nice room with leather sofa's and antique looking tabletops. The people who had been in the cave were now lounging about this room intently discussing politics.

I remember staring at a bulletin board for an incredibly long amount of time. People had pinned patches to it... I rummaged through my pockets and pulled out a patch and pinned it to the bulletin board.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm walking in a field with Donald and my dog, Daisy. We're heading to my new home. The field is fast and there are a lot of hills. We approach an area that has a small fence with many openings, and beyond that the hillside is covered in these different colored furry creatures that somewhat resemble deer. I'm staring at one that is a vibrant red color and has big black eyes. It's incredibly cute and I want to run and pet it. "What are those?" I turn and ask Donald.
"Those are lemmings," he states in a very matter-of-fact way, "don't get too close to them. They're very dangerous."
"They don't look very dangerous at all," I say in return.

I slowly wander towards the animal clutching my dogs leash very tight. I get really close to the animal and it suddenly starts morphing into a very long and fuzzy snake. It gets vicious and wild and starts trying to bite me. I run and it turns back into a deer-creature and gets close and tries to bite me again.
"Daisy, HUSH," I cry and she attacks the snake. It turns into a dead dear-creature and looks very morbid under the bright sun light.

"I told you to stay away from them," Donald says, "they morph into snakes and they'll hurt you really bad."

We got to my house which apparently is a one bedroom log cabin on the top of a hill. Someone had been going through my house and I was very uneasy about sleeping my bed after who-knows-who had been in it. We waited until several of my friends and dream characters came to help us.

We carried the bed to a lake and brought different containers filled with paint. We were swimming around in the lake painting my bed blue. I fell under the notion that it would be a colossal idea if I were to paint my own skin. I started slowly painting my legs blue and purple and got very carried away and excited about this. We all began to paint our surroundings different colors. The paint we had also came in patterns and different colors. There was pink and white checker paint which I painted a tree, we painted the grass, the water, and everything around us. I had a lot of fun.

Next, I'm with my friend in my house. I want to take a shower and ask her if she wants to try some of my leave in conditioner. I'm not sure if it is hers or mine so I give it to her. Her blonde hair turned bright orange and I felt really bad so I dyed my blonde hair bright orange as well. 

Next, I'm in a sandwich shop or something. It's a hippie shop of sorts and it smells like a thick layer of incense has been pasted over the place, mingled with sage and patchouli. I hate patchouli but I really wanted a sandwich. I stole one from a top shelf somewhere. I then noticed they had jars of coffee lining the walls. I really wanted some coffee and I realized the kind I wanted was 600 dollars a scoop. It had bits of chocolate and marshmallows in it, so I filled up a jar and put a thin layer of cheap coffee over it as to fool the cashier. 

I then decided that I was going to go see the new Harry Potter movie. I walked through this gigantic theater and was trying to find the theater that my friends were in. I walked into this one theater and Harry Potter himself was standing there and offered me a seat. The movie never played and so I wandered off out of the theater. 

I found myself back in the sandwich shop. I found a really huge underground tunnel that was made of steel. I wandered through this for a very long time until I came to what was a factory of sorts. I climbed upwards out of it and found myself on a plank of wood in the middle of the ocean. I waited a while until a pirate ship began approaching me at rapid speed. Aboard the ship were all of my friends, and my mom was there too. I got on board the ship and we sailed to my moms house. 

My moms house was slightly different than it was in real life. My mom is producing a movie, but it's not harry potter. Apparently she was producing the new Harry Potter movie and had a birthday card from Harry Potter sitting out on the coffee table. I remember studying this for a while and looking at the picture of Hogwarts on the front of the card.

I'm such a nerd.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in a womans house. I appear to be in San Francisco, although I'm not entirely sure. She doesn't seem to want me to stay with her but due to no other options I have to for some reason. 

I venture out into the back yard and there is a pool hovering over a lake. I jump from the pool and into the lake and begin swimming. I meet a boy and girl who want to show me a really epic water slide. I like water slides so I tag along. We all decide to go together, but once we're on the slide we realize there is no water and we just slide down.

After I get off the slide I meet this rather large group of people who are all boarding a space ship and invite me to come. I couldn't pass up an opportunity like this so I boarded the ship. Next thing I remember we were crashing in a sandy valley. There were cliffs made out of sand, and just about everything was sand. We passed a space ship that looked like this 

except that it was red. 

Apparently we had landed on some ancient Mayan site because we found all these carved stone tablets depicting the end of the world at 2012. We knew we had to let humanity know what we had found, and we also wanted to be rescued.

We spent a really long time trying to contact the humans, and finally we made contact with some douche bag on CNN (I say douche bag because he works for CNN). He sent out a team of people to rescue us and we came back heroes.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm walking through a really nice neighborhood to meet some friends. I am standing in front of a really beautiful old victorian home that has several towers leering up at me that seem to almost hit the clouds.

Several people come out of the house, all my age - none of whom I know in real life. They invite me to come stay with them. They show me around to where they live and take me around back through all these dilapidated fences and into little studio apartments. They take me up to one of the towers and I put my things down in a well furnished, cozy room with a window overlooking the neighborhood.

In the morning, a boy comes up and asked if I had been robbed to which I reply I hadn't. The entire rest of the house had been torn to shreds and everyone else had had their rooms ransacked. Mine was in perfect condition, and we all agreed that the robber must have overlooked my room due to the fact that it was hidden so well.

Later, I went out with a friend and we didn't have our ID's on us - we wanted to go to bars. Every time we were walking out side cops would stop and harass us. At one point we went back to our house to retrieve our ID's and I remember looking through a box where I had all of my friends ID's. I was looking them over and wondering why I had them.

I ended up in a bar with my mom and she wanted me to try some coffee drink that was three layers with foam on top that never melted. She wanted me to come see Billy Idol with us. Tickets were 70 bucks so no one else could afford to go.

End.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in a room with Donald - someone is letting us stay there. It's a relatively nice room with a huge bed and everything is plush and cozy. There's a sliding glass door that I exit out of and go stand on a covered patio that is in the middle of the house. I hear some people crying out with french accents to let them out of a room they are trapped in. For some reason I decide not to help them. I open a random door which leads me back to the room Donald is in.

A pastor of some sort lives at the house and wants us to go to his sermon. Apparently I'm related to him. 

We get to his sermon and there's a huge stage divided in two - on the left there's a huge banner that says good, the right one that says evil. Beneath a giant curtain are two small holes that look like you can climb into them from under the signs.

For some reason I think it's a good idea to climb beneath a table. There's another girl there along with a bunch of cats. I notice one cat seems to have my ID card in its mouth and I go to take it out. "No," the girl shouts.
"What? The cat has my ID," I reply.
"The cat has severed it's tongue with your ID," she cried out at me, her eyes wild.

I carry the cat over to the pastor dude and try to get some answers. He removes my ID from its mouth and hands it to me. Then he walks slowly to the stage holding the cat and pushes it down the hole beneath the "Evil" sign.

Next, we have to all go pick a hole to climb into. I pick "Good" and enter the hole.

I'm on a giant roller coaster except it's more like a slide. It's definitely more like a roller coaster than a slide, but it lacks seats and instead really is a giant slide. It was blue. I fell off at the top of one of the really huge mounds and gently drifted to the ground.

Everyone who had been in the sermon thing was all standing around. It appeared we needed to find a place for all of us to sleep for the night. 

We found a huge room filled with beds. I picked out the crappiest bed there and got the crappiest blanket. For some reason I was in a really bad mood. I remember thinking, "fuck my life," and then a little later when a gay guy approached me I simply said, "not right now, my life is hell."

They were serving chicken and kept bugging me to eat some food. I kept trying to explain that I'm a vegetarian. I decided to leave and find some food for myself because I was very hungry. 

I ended up in some 24 hour dingy Thai resteraunt. There were humming neon signs everywhere and I soon found myself busy trying to explain I was a vegetarian in thai. The old woman behind the counter got that and then I began by saying, "dorn gon ca," signaling that I wanted my food spicy. As she finished my order I placed my hands together and said, "sawadee ca" and walked off. I ended up walking past a "no customers allowed" sign, and found their fridge. Inside I found all kinds of ice cream bars that looked delicious. I found a hello kitty ice cream bar and I really wanted it so I decided to take it and run.

Next, I've somehow teleported to my friends room. I'm looking at all of her stuff - this isn't a room I've ever been in before. I find these three huge glass beads that are shaped like feathers. I really like this purple one that she has. I think about asking her for it but instead hand it to her and tell her to make something beautiful from it. 

I waited far too long to write this dream down - I had it the day before yesterday. The whole thing was really eerie and slow.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

For some reason, I find it incredibly funny that the pastor stuffed the cat down the evil hole.

Maybe you need to beware of someone stealing your identity?  Not trying to make you paranoid or anything... just saying.  I think it's cool you like manual typewriters.  When I was in high school in the 90's, we had a computer, which my dad refused to use for word processing.  Instead, he used a typewriter. I can still hear him banging on the keys, waking me up from naps. KLACK KLACK KLACK ka-CHING

----------


## Cacophony

*THIS IS A REPLY
THIS IS A REPLY

Yeah, that is pretty funny that he stuffed the cat down the evil hole. It was a really mangy old cat that was spewing blood so I suppose it makes sense in a really messed up kind of way.

And yeah, typewriters are incredible and amazing. I write most of my dreams up on a typewriter after I type them up here, or sometimes the other way around. I always end up writing my dreams down twice though.

--------------------------------------------------------
Behold! A dream!

So, I had a relatively odd dream last night. It was odd in a different manner than most of my dreams, because a lot of my dreams are just downright wrong. It can't be helped when you're a super genius.

So, I was laying in my bed and I turn to my boyfriend who had asked me to open the window. My dog, Daisy, was sitting there next to the window and I was about to go to sleep. (I am dreaming, of course)
"Hey, what if she jumps out the window?" I asked.
"Well, I wouldn't go get her, you'd have to do it."
"Oh," I replied and went to sleep.

[[[[[Now, the damndest thing happened after I woke up this morning. My mom's dog had jumped out my window and ran down the street. I'm talking about, not dreaming, really happened when it's never happened before. I foresaw it or something.]]]]]]]

I dreamt a lot of kind of fucked up stuff, including digging my best friends grave in my hall closet. That was kind of weird. We coated it in stones and I couldn't believe that she was dead, so I left everyone digging the grave to go out and look for her. 

I found her in a house and she said she was going to be a teacher. Since I was there I should be a teacher too, so we wrote both of our names on a white board and people kept coming and putting their names on the whiteboard under ours to sign up for our classes. I had all these people gathered in front of me and they kept asking me what the class was. I remember spewing a bunch of philosophy and politics and started going off on Nietche, Bakunin, Kropotkin, Sartre and Emma Goldman. It was kind of weird.

Then I started spinning for some reason and remembered that I was dreaming. 
All of these people were gathered around a red ball that was floating in the air and spinning with writing on it. We were in a bedroom. Instead of looking at the ball I started yelling at them, "hey guys I'm dreaming, look at what I can do! Can you guys do this?"

I started jumping on the bed and pushing my hand through the ceiling and making all kinds of weird green shiney patterns slither across the ceiling. 

Then I woke up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I'm with D and we are sitting in my car, apparently back on the road. We're with the dog, Daisy and we're both incredibly hungry. I'm guessing we're somewhere in Nevada because we roll up to the kind of place you only find in Nevada. It's a casino/resteraunt/resort type of place. D goes inside and comes out saying our food will be ready first. 

I realize I have to go to the bathroom really bad, so I get out of the car and start walking inside. It's when I get inside that I realize I'm not really wearing any clothes except this long black jacket that has no buttons. There are these two women standing behind a counter wearing matching blue shirts that both want to see my ID. I start rummaging through my purse while trying to explain that I need to go to the bathroom. This whole ordeal seemed to take a long time, because I ended up turning my purse inside out several times until I finally found it. Once I showed them my ID they waved me through and turned me loose into some sort of redneck freakshow. 

I remember seeing people that were familiar to me, family members, people I knew really well... I'd go up to them and say "hey, how are you?" and they wouldn't look at me, they'd just keep on walking and act like I wasn't there. This made me feel pretty bad. 

I proceeded to walk down this hallway and follow a sign that said "restrooms" with an arrow pointing in the direction I was walking. This led me straight outside the back, but then I realized that there were a whole bunch of other buildings set up to this one... it was strange. 

I crossed a path and went through this burger joint. There was a black guy with dreads sitting behind the counter listening to a song that I knew all the words to that escapes me at the moment. I remember standing there with this sense of deja vu filling me from the inside out until I felt as if I had definitely been here before... I thought to myself in the dream, that I had dreamed of this place once.I can't believe I didn't become lucid. The man behind the counter never looked up at me and I kept on walking.

Upon exiting the burger shop, Daisy came running toward me wildly. She was extremely happy to see me and I scolded her for running away like that, through the casino place all by her lonesome. 

Suddenly, D came peeling up in the car and stopped abruptly motioning me to get in. I did just that, and just as Daisy was about to get in these two men came and did something with the car that made it go really fast in reverse. We were going really fast down a big hill and I was screaming at D to stop the car so we could get Daisy. 

Finally he put on the emergency break and the car stopped so we were able to get Daisy. We walked around this strange place for some time, breaking in walls trying to find a way out.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with my ex boyfriend, we're in a very small house. Outside looks almost like a marsh land, the moon is out and there is a small creek running through tall grass. There are so many fire flies that I can't tell them apart from the stars.

He decided that he wanted to cover up his tattoo's and he wanted me to tattoo him. I ended up doing a huge fairy sitting on his back and implanted feathers in the wings. Then, on his arm I did this giant fairy standing with all these different colors swirling together.
I decided I was going to build up my piercing portfolio... apparently the tattoo shop I want to work at is attached to the house I am in. I walk inside the shop and all the employee's are there and are admiring the tattoo I did. I wander off to the creek and am stumbling through darkness. A lot of friends and family members come and ask me if I want anything to eat, and they tell me I have to get it myself because they won't make anything vegetarian. I tell them that I don't mind, I just want a forty. Somehow, a forty appears and I walk down by the creek to drink it. 

When I get to the creek I have a really hard time sitting down correctly. I'm sort of slipping in and out of the muddy grass, but I'm trying desperately not to get mud on me. My ex comes and sits with me and I tell him I have to leave and he stays there.

I go inside a different house... I walk outside and sit on the porch and some guy who apparently is a math tutor comes up to me and starts talking in gibberish about math. I see a car pull up and inside is my best friend from years ago. I've been thinking about her a lot lately because I haven't seen her since her dad was murdered - her and her family kind of disappeared. As she got out of the car I ran to her and she seemed to not quite recognize me. Finally she starts to remember who I am and we wander off away from her family (her dad was there too). 

We go and sit in my room and start peeking inside of this giant box that has appeared in my room. There are strange movies playing inside and we keep talking together about how life is better when you close your eyes and open them for small instants, like taking pictures of life because it's always better through the image. I haven't seen her in so long and I think it's so crazy that she's showed up at my house. She starts talking about an old friend we used to hang out with and I remember that he died a few years ago of cancer when he was 21. I tell her this and she cries in my arms.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with someone very important to me. We're walking down some dark alley, when our mutual friend appears. He tells us that the world is ending soon and we're all going to die. Apparently he has an airplane in dream land, because he wants us to get on his airplane with him, which of course, we do.

We're flying pretty high in the sky when out of nowhere he begins dive bombing straight to the ground. 
"We're all gonna die," he says, "it may as well be now."
I was sitting in the front seat watching the ground get nearer and nearer. None of us said anything, we simply sat and watched, waiting for death to envelope us.

Death never came last night. My dear friend pulled the plane out of the dive right as we would have smashed into the ground.
"Then again," he added, "we may still have a shot at life."
I dreamt we visited a hospital where everyone had to get these weird shots, and I didn't want any. 
We flew away in the plane and ended up wandering streets in some random town. 
An old woman peered from behind a cracked door at us and immediately insisted we come inside, ushering us towards her couch. 
The woman was very old, maybe in her 80's. She looked ancient and seemed to be of south east asian descent, possibly thai or lao. 
When she frowned it seemed that the creases in her face grew exponentially deeper and when she smiled her wrinkles seemed to stretch and laugh with the rest of her face. 
She handed me a cell phone and was trying to speak in broken english to me. I was going through these contacts in her phone trying to piece together the puzzle she wanted me to figure out.

I finally did and was rather disappointed. She wanted me to go hang out with the members of Queen with her that had apparently regrouped into some other band. I shook my head and exited the entrance.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Last night was the first dream I became lucid because I remembered to do a reality check.

I was walking up this giant swooping hill with one of my best friends who is about to get married. I remember us just talking about it for a while... 

We got to the bottom of the hill and I thought things seemed kind of unreal. I put my finger through the palm of my hand and reminded myself to stay calm. I smiled and jumped slightly and hovered on the ground for a moment. I told myself that I was dreaming and could fly if I wanted to. I spread my arms out around me and  began to slowly hover up into the air. I kicked and catapulted myself upward and began spinning. 

I rose high in the air and swept across vast dreamscapes. I spent a long time flying until I came to the ocean. I saw a bicycle perched upon a cliff pointed towards the sea. I came down to it and realized it was my bike. I started pedaling into the sky until I pointed it downward. I started exploring the ocean on my bike and saw the most beautiful jelly fish. I got off the bike for a while to dance with them. 

It's funny, this was one of my most beautiful dreams yet I don't have the words to describe it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm on some sort of tower that's looming up over a giant crowd of people. There's some sort of political thing going on. Some asshole just won ruler of the world and I'm pretty pissed about it. I'm gathered on this tower with all these people that are the opposition to what's going on.

We decide to make tee shirts which I find ridiculous. I'm talking to some people who are on a "Politico-Trek" where they travel around the world protesting through some program. I also find this ridiculous.

I'm driving in my car, it's full of stuff.. I think I am moving. I am driving on this cram packed two lane highway and am scared passing all these huge trucks. I move over to the other side of the freeway and am even more scared because now all the cars are coming directly at me and I have to swerve not to hit any of them. My dog is on the roof of the car and begins jumping from car to car until she jumps passed some train tracks and over a hill. I follow her there and pack the car.

Now I'm parked in some strange cave-like landscape. There's a woman I'm meeting there and she wants to see how I'm doing. I introduce her to the dog, but then I run away with her and my friend. 

I know there's an important piece of information missing from this dream, but so it goes.*

----------


## Robot_Butler

Undersea bike rides?  Awesome!  I've been excited to have another underwater dream ever since I say that new movie, Ponyo.

----------


## Cacophony

*Haha, Ponyo was amazing! I love Miyazaki's movies.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I dreamt that I had died last night.

I don't exactly remember how it was that I died, but I was standing in my living room and my skin seemed to be fading away. I walked into the next room and my mother was hunched over my body.

"Mom, I think I'm dead," I said. She was astonished that she could hear me. All of my friends came over and they could all hear me but could not see me. I had become a ghost. I could pick up objects but could not touch another persons skin. The only living being that could see me was my dog.

My mom wanted me to help her to decorate the room my funeral was to be held in. She was tearing down posters from the walls and putting up ones that I liked. A boat was brought into the middle of the room and all my friends came in dressed like pilgrims and sat in the boat. It was quite strange.

My boyfriend was kissing another girl much later on, time seemed to be moving very fast in this state of being dead. I yelled at him and he stopped.

This is especially strange - I tried to do several reality checks that all seemed to convince me that I was not dreaming but in fact had died. I tried putting my finger through my hand and it occurred to me that I had no real biochemical form as a ghost and wouldn't work. I tried holding my breath, but that I realized was also useless. I tried critically thinking about how I had gotten there, and other than forgetting how I had died it all seemed to make perfect sense.

A while later I decided to walk into a grocery store. As I walked in, I could see one of those television sets that monitors as people come in. I could see an opaque outline of my body and started shouting wildly for everyone to come and see if they could see me too. Everyone that looked could see me in the screen.

A while later I'm in the car with my dog and good friend. I'm still invisible but he knows I'm in the car. The world around us disappeared and all of the sudden he could see me. We were on this road that was leading into the sky. There was a three pronged fork in the road with signs that said "heaven," "hell," and "other." 

"Other!" I yelled loudly.
"No shit," he replied.

We chose the road marked other. I woke up and had the strangest thought. I wondered if maybe I had died and the road marked "other" had simply brought me back into waking life, and that entire experience was marked in the form of a dream.

A man named Sage Francis once said, "You're scared  to death of dying, and that thought there is probably killing you."

I woke up less afraid of death. During the dream I completely came to terms with being dead. In fact, I was okay with it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm at a friends party of sorts. We're in a back yard and we're playing a game. I don't understand the game we're playing, yet everyone else seems to.

"Hey, let's go to the Boardwalk!" the host cries out excitedly.
We all walk to the bus station and I see everyone's about to get on the bus so I get on. The doors slam and everyone is laughing outside and walking towards the house. There is no room on the bus and I fell in between the door and a seat with an old man snoring loudly. The door opened and I almost fell out. I didn't and the door closed again.
"Fuck my life," I said loudly. There was silence as everyone in the bus turned to look at me. The bus driver pulled over and told me to get out. I walked back to the party.

"What the hell?" I said as I approached the group of giggling girls.
"Oh cool, you made it back. We decided not to go."

Everyone went back inside and I was left standing in the back yard. I was standing around and suddenly realized I understood the game they were playing. It was something like you were given three choices to a situation and you had to pick one according to who you are. I thought it was stupid.

-----

The dream changes here.

-----

I'm upset about something and I'm walking down a pier. There are two docks I can walk down. One says hot and the other cold. I walk down the one marked cold. 

There are these booths that look like tanning booths but are filled up with water. There are 1950's dressed robotic women tanning in the tubs of water, and the whole place is themed to winter. There are television screens airing in black and white, talking about the ideal vacation spot for the 1950's woman. All of the robots are talking happily and suddenly the screen starts slowing down and the whole place sort of dementedly bends back and forth eerily. The robots start slowing down as well and there is this jagged silence I'm left with that I can't quite stand. 

A robotic woman approaches me and says we need to find some sort of thai cooking packet in the supermarket that's attached to the place. Obviously, my logic circuits are down so this makes perfect sense to me and I follow her.

We're walking in what looks like a fucked up version of costco... which isn't far from an actual costco since I think huge stores are creepy in waking life. Some men working at the store are dumbfounded that we're requesting such an object and try to substitute peanut butter and jelly.

-----*

----------


## Cacophony

*I can't remember the last time I had a nightmare. Well, yesterday I couldn't. Then last night I ended up having one. So it goes I suppose.

I was in my house and, let's just talk about cliche nightmares here, a serial killer broke into my house and took me hostage. He was torturing me and I, to say the least, was not having a very good time at all. This seemed to go on for some time and I'd rather not get into the gory little details.

Anyway, I kept trying to escape and each time I did I found my plan to be foiled, thwarted, done fer. 

At some point in dream-time, one of my best friends came into the house when the serial killer was gone. I was tied up and he assured me things would be okay. We heard him coming so we climbed out a back window and hopped over a neighbors fence. 

The neighbors on the other side greeted us and were friendly enough. 

Somehow we managed to escape that mess, however the killer continued to stalk me for what seemed like a very long time. 

He did find me again and ended up biting me and turning me into... a vampire. Yes, I had a dream I was a vampire guys. 

ANYWAY. I wasn't really thirsting for blood, oddly enough. I remember I really wanted to go to this show and I was trying to bargain with some people about buying tickets off them. Somehow all my friends had joined and we were all buying tickets. I had difficulties avoiding sunlight in the streets as I voyaged and searched for someone to sell me a ticket. 

I ended up in a glass house. I had my dog with me and a man came out of a room to tell me I was making far too much noise.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Why Cacophony is weird and decided not to name her dream journal: Cacophony's Dream Journal.



 I just got a message from WakingNomad asking me why I gave my dream journal the name. I thought I'd post it in here.


Waking Nomad:Where did you get that title? it's so badass. What's that about?


Cacophony: Actually, it's kind of a complicated story. I met the dalai lama when I was young, I had a private meeting with him for an hour. He taught me this chant that has stayed with me my entire life and I've never known the meaning.

One of my best friends came back from backpacking Asia, and while he was climbing everest he learned the meaning of the words I had taught him that the dalai lama taught me. He said, "Amen, the thunderbolt in the dark void."

A few weeks later I was reading Dharma Bums by Kerouac and there's this piece in there where he says, "Amen, the thunderbolt in the dark void." 

I guess the saying had oddly been following me around for some time when I decided to name my dream journal =)*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Almost everything you write in your DJ reminds me of a personal experience.

-I totally forgot about this play, but I actually wrote a play in high school where there was an orchestra conductor stuffing cats down a hole.  Right after I became a vegetarian about four months ago, I ended up at a Thai restaurant with my family in the industrial part of town.  I was annoyed that my family said they had a lot of vegetarian dishes, when the only ones were salads, appetizers, and deserts.  

-I recently dreamed that I killed myself, and died.

-Last night in DV chat, someone told me about attacking a bus.

-I just read a post by Man of Shred about TV's and beaches in shared dreams.-

- I just went to a Costco a few days ago, and I haven't been in one for about a year.

- I recently referred my second cousin who I haven't seen in about ten years to DV, because she has constant nightmares, the most recent one being of a serial killer.

- I recently had a dream where I killed the Vampire King with friends.

Interesting.

HOLY SHIT.

I just remembered this insane short play I was in.  This was the plot:

I was William S. Burroughs dictating to _Jack Kerouac_  The Naked Lunch. I couldn't type anymore because my hands had arthritis.  Jack was being teased and tormented by two women that were muses or angels or demons.  My mad mind was making Kerouac hallucinate. His typing on the manual typewriter became more and more frenzied.

He went apeshit, and picked up the typewriter, slamming it on the floor screaming.  Blood spewed out of the typewriter.

That play was badass.  It was written by a girl I ended up hooking up with about ten years later.

-And then there was the dream of me throat singing with Tibetan monks.

Amen, the flame in the White Void.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in the forest, with several of my friends. Someone is asking me for tips on journalism because they're in a journalism class. I took out a pen and paper and started writing in really fancy cursive and making all the pointers to myself, completely ignoring the person who had asked me a question.

We had to go to a meeting. The meeting was full of all the anarchist kids in this town and they took turns speaking at a raised table at the far end of the long rows of seats that were completely filled. 

One of the blackbird raum kids asked for a pen and then said my name. I rummaged through my bag and found my favorite pen. I was really reluctant to give it away, however decided to try to throw it to him. I couldn't tell if we were inside or outside, but when I tried to throw the pen it hit an invisible ceiling and bounced to the floor and all the pieces fell apart. I rushed to put them back together. As I approached the giant table, everything got really quiet and I could feel hundreds of eyes upon me.

At the end of the meeting I got my pen back.

I remember trying to hide in my garage, pretending to be a plastic bag. It worked, a second time it didn't. I forget who I was hiding from. 

Me and two of my best friends decided to go camping. It was really normal and uneventful.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in the forest, with several of my friends. Someone is asking me for tips on journalism because they're in a journalism class. I took out a pen and paper and started writing in really fancy cursive and making all the pointers to myself, completely ignoring the person who had asked me a question.

We had to go to a meeting. The meeting was full of all the anarchist kids in this town and they took turns speaking at a raised table at the far end of the long rows of seats that were completely filled. 

One of the blackbird raum kids asked for a pen and then said my name. I rummaged through my bag and found my favorite pen. I was really reluctant to give it away, however decided to try to throw it to him. I couldn't tell if we were inside or outside, but when I tried to throw the pen it hit an invisible ceiling and bounced to the floor and all the pieces fell apart. I rushed to put them back together. As I approached the giant table, everything got really quiet and I could feel hundreds of eyes upon me.

At the end of the meeting I got my pen back.

I remember trying to hide in my garage, pretending to be a plastic bag. It worked, a second time it didn't. I forget who I was hiding from. 

Me and two of my best friends decided to go camping. It was really normal and uneventful.*

----------


## Cacophony

*D and myself seem to be exchange students in Tokyo or someplace like that. I have wandered off from our home to explore the surrounding area. There are huge pools, fontains and ponds encompassing each enormous house. I walk around these and walk over a few bridges until I am back at the house I am staying at.

A teacher tells us we are going to go swim in the ocean. We take turns in groups. It's really eerie, all of the children stand there solemnly facing the shore, letting the waves wash over them as if they hated nothing more than getting wet.

It's night time and D, myself and a group of kids masked in black go out armed with cans of neon yellow spray paint. We are spray painting matrix-esque grids all over the place. Instead of the paint sticking to surfaces it swirls around the area and bends things to its liking. It's pretty... trippy. 

We're back at the ocean and D pulls out a can of the neon paint when he's in the water. I tell him to stop. We turn around and we are completely alone. All the children/teachers have completely vanished and we're standing there in the ocean getting sopping wet.

We walk back to the city and everyone seems to be staring at us. We walk into a Mexican food restaurant. I order some sort of quesedilla and also want a drink. The cashier hands me a drink. As I sip it I notice that the texture is really weird. I open the lid and see a big pile of ground beef. The bartender says, "you're a vegetarian, aren't you?" I didn't answer. I ran to the bathroom and started puking. I had forgotten to close the door, and the people outside were pointing and laughing at me.

We hastily left the restaurant. I remembered that I was supposed to go meet someone named Reiko for sushi.

When I got to the sushi place there were a bunch of old women sitting around, looking very stern. The sushi was all gone. They wanted to know about the spray paint. I told them I had no idea what they were talking about. I met a boy in the sushi place, I forget his name. He was from Scotland and I was talking to him about Edinburgh which was where he was from. I told him I really wanted to go back and he invited me to come with him. I said that I had other stuff to do.

I'm in my apartment. It's not any apartment that I've ever been in before, none of my things are in it, but somehow I am positive that it is mine. I go to the window and see an exact mirror of my apartment, except the boy from the restaurant is staring at me from the other side, as if questioning what I'm doing in his apartment.

I woke up around this time I think.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW. 

You know I went to jail for graffiti...

Anyway, what it seems to me what you were doing with the spray paint, was revealing the true nature of the dream world beneath the images and perceptions.  Those kids make me think "dream ninjas."

Is D your husband?

I am a vegetarian too.  I recently at a living toy frog in a lucid dream, and it tasted like birthday cake.

----------


## Cacophony

*




			
				WOW. 

You know I went to jail for graffiti...

Anyway, what it seems to me what you were doing with the spray paint, was revealing the true nature of the dream world beneath the images and perceptions. Those kids make me think "dream ninjas."

Is D your husband?

I am a vegetarian too. I recently at a living toy frog in a lucid dream, and it tasted like birthday cake.
			
		


Ack, going to jail is bad. I think that's quite possible... it was like matrix-esque outlined in my neon glow spray paint. I could see the layers swirling beneath what was... there. Gosh, it can be hard to explain these things.

Dream ninjas! I really love that, haha.

And I don't have a husband haha... Or a boyfriend... just amazing friends that I love =)*

----------


## Cacophony

*In my dream I was one of the few last people on Earth. I was part of this odd family. I think we were all part of a 'family' was because we were the last humans. 

At any rate, we spent most of our time wandering around the world looking for signs of other humans. We were in this car and one of the women in the car started talking about the time they killed two people by shoving them into the street. We got to this cave and there was a little girl inside who was really thirsty. I found a faucet that looked like a part of the cave and filled up a backpack full of water. We took her home with us.

We had this pretty big house. I was with this girl as we arrived into the house and we were waiting for everyone else to come home. We were cooking food... 

I went to a store and found on the top shelf, a journal that I had written except every sentence had a picture to go along with it.

I wanted to find someone, I was convinced they were alive. I left the house and family on my own. I got to this alley way... there were all these little boys shouting at me. I looked in a mirror and tried to smile. My lips were drooping and it seemed like most of my mouth was gone. I was really upset. I looked normal when I didn't smile, but when I smiled I looked like a monster.


I found myself wandering around looking for X. I found him. He was on his motorcycle and told me to meet him at this park a few blocks away. I wondered why he didn't have me ride with him but continued to walk... I got horrible lost. It was dark outside and I could feel myself tripping over everything. Almost every step I took was an obstacle. I tripped over P who was laying on the grass... He jumped up and helped me walk.

I think that's it.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Those apocalyptic dreams are always terrifyingly sorrowful.

----------


## Cacophony

*




			
				Wow. Those apocalyptic dreams are always terrifyingly sorrowful.
			
		


Yeah... something always seems to go wrong at the end of the world.

Speaking of the end of the world, here's a dream I had last night:

I'm in some sort of department store. You know, the kind equipped with hideously fashionable clothing of all kinds. I'm working there and looking through some garments hanging on a display rack. I notice there are miniature black holes in the tags. I take a closer look and see that there are definitely black holes there. If I put my finger close enough to touch it, I am sure that I will be sucked into a vortex of nothingness.

I go to the back of the store where, apparently all of us workers live. There are beds and showers, except the decor is very dungeon-esque. I get a phone call from a man who says he's from Alabama and I need to meet with him right away.

I leave immediately and meet him on a crowded street. I'd never seen him before, however I immediately know who he is. He's very tall, maybe 25 years old and is wearing a cowboy hat.

"Yeah, I love Alabama," he starts out, "It's a good place to get away from everything, you know?"

"Sure," I say.

"Well, you know the Alabama I speak of, correct?"

I give him a confused look.

"Here," he begins again, "let's get in my car and I'll show you."

We get into a sleek looking convertible and immediately take off. The car rises off the ground and soon we are rocketing through the solar system. 

Apparently there's a planet named Alabama. 

We land on a dusty looking road. There are quaint old-timey houses scattered about here and there. We approach a very grand looking one with a white picket fence. Everyone walks out of their houses at immediately the same moment to check their mail. Everyone is very upset because the government has sent them letters that says they owe money. Apparently their government knew I would be there. Instead of sending me a bill I got a giant back of money. Confused, I begin taking handfuls of the money and scattering it about all over the streets. Little children begin flocking to the ground and grabbing up the money that I am dropping. I empty the last of it onto the ground, glad to be rid of it.

I turn and go back towards the house. An older woman greets me and my Alabamian friend (In other news, Alabamian is a real word, spell checker doesn't underline it). 

I need to get a password to enter the house. I call up my friend T and ask him for his password which he begrudgingly gives to me after a while of hounding him for it (the password escapes me). 

We went upstairs and there was this very beautiful girl who put her arms around the Alabamian guy. He shrugged away from her and she looked as if she were going to burst into tears. 

"This is your first time away from Earth?" He asks me, amused.
"Yeah," I reply.
"Well, let me show you this other place."
"Okay."

So again, we take off in his car down this highway of flying cars. This planet doesn't seem to be round. It's completely flat, like a disc and you can just drive right off the edge of it.

We go to this place on this other planet by the ocean. I can fly on this planet. We watch as all of the waste from the universe gets compacted into little squares and repackaged into I-don't-know-what.  I remember hovering around this chain linked fence trying to figure out what was going on down there.

I think I woke up around here.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW! So epic! I want to go to Alabama! That dude sounds kind of like a prick though...

----------


## Cacophony

*I was with these two kids I used to hang out with when I was in high school. B and N.

B said to me, "Chloe we should like totally get matching tattoo's."
"Yeah," N said, "I'm a tattoo artist now. Just pick out what you want and I'll put it on you."
"I have to think about it," I told them... secretly deciding that I didn't want a tattoo but would try to be nice.

The next thing I know I'm by myself in my room getting up out of bed. I looked at my right arm and there's this horribly huge tattoo spanning from my neck to my wrist. It's of this huge fat dude having sex with this really huge woman. It's a cartoon caricature in black ink outline.

"Oh my god!" I started screaming and freaking out. I paced around my room getting really upset that this was going to be on my arm for the rest of my life.

Finally, I came to the conclusion that I should go visit my tattoo artist because he would know what to do.

I go over to the tattoo shop and he is there. I run to him and say, "Look what happened to me! Can you help?"

"Goodness," he said in his thick swedish accent, "I think we can fix it. I'll have to do completely new sleeves. We should figure out what to do."
"Thanks so much," I said.
"Alright so what I want to do is make you radioactive. I mean, I want to tattoo yourself onto your arm of you as a radioactive woman fighting the humans."
"Oh," I said, "but I don't really want to have a tattoo on me that doesn't hold a lot of meaning - you know? I mean, I don't feel very radioactive and I've never been radioactive before."
"Well, you know a lot of people these days are radioactive. Even I am. Here, let's take a little trip together and maybe you'll find that it's the perfect tattoo for you."

So we ended up driving to New York. The traffic was so bad that people were getting out of their cars and killing themselves. Seriously. 

We get to this log cabin place... All of these zombies kept filing out of these doors and we kept having to fight them off. Apparently radioactive is slang for Vampire.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Oh my god. That is so insane! I love it!*  I am just speechless.

----------


## Cacophony

*Er, I had a dream that I became lucid in. I was at work and realized I was lucid and decided it was my chance to completely trash the place. I also kind of burned it to the ground for good measure. I did a lot of reality checks to ensure that I was actually dreaming.

As I was walking away from my burning work place a man approached me and offered me a job at McDonalds. I was semi-lucid at this point but still really involved in the current dream. I decided I would take the job just to get the employees to revolt.

McDonalds was like... this dungeon place. It was really creepy. I got everyone to quit and got the boss put in jail for malpractice after he tried to lock me in the basement for getting the employees to riot in the streets.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

That is badass.  I worked at McDonald's for 11 months. It was pure shite.

I worked at Wal-Mart also when I was desperate for work.  I think they fired me for saying we should unionize. I think someone ratted on me. 

Later on, for my sister's sweet 16, she asked me to think of something fun for her friends to do on her birthday. I gave her the idea of a video scavenger hunt. One of the tasks was to get a Wal-mart employee to say, "Wal-Mart is The Temple of Evil," on camera.  All three teams acheived this task.

I have to find some of your lucid dreams. They must be amazing.

----------


## Cacophony

*There is this guy who won't stop following me around. I'm walking around town and he keeps singing to me and chattering up a storm. He also smells really horrible. As we pass people they keep plugging their noses and telling him to take a shower. He hands me a cd that he recorded for me.

I see two of my friends, M and D. I make a dash and dive into their car. We're all relieved and laugh at the cd and throw it out the window. 

I have this random though that we should go to San Jose to see fireworks. I find a hotel room on the internet that is 35 dollars a night with a perfect view of the fireworks. We are all excited and take off to San Jose.

We get to San Jose and I realize that I'm really thirsty. I tell them to go ahead without me and I was going to find a store and get something to drink. I found a store but it wasn't like a normal store. It was massive, there were rows after rows upon rows beneath rows inevitably following some more rows of the randomest items imaginable. There were very strange food items but I hadn't spotted a single drink. I kept getting side tracked and would stop to pick something up. Most of the things were written in what I perceived to be japanese or chinese, but were closer to hieroglyphics. 

I found a banana drink and went back outside.

I was in a huge green field. D was with me and was chatting away about how the dog liked to follow him when he was driving. So when we were driving to San Jose the dog would tail behind, but it's important to make an extra effort to let it know when you're getting off on an exit because dogs aren't that smart and might not notice.

I was really confused by this and told him that dogs should never go on the freeway by themselves.

There was a huge bell and a star spinning like in... Mario. Okay okay, so this part of my dream I ran around collecting shine sprites like in Mario. The difference here is that my dream was way cooler than the game because it was very vivid and realistic and didn't come in crappy 3d graphics.

After a while we found this group of students taking a class from... my grandma. She was teaching everyone how to garden. I picked up a hose and began watering these dead flowers. As soon as I put water on them they began to rise up and come back to life. They were beautiful vibrant shades of red and purple.

I began walking around the garden and realized that there were computer screens in the ground. Just the screens, embedded in the soil. 
some of the screens held emails from lovers, others strange encrypted messages that I could not decipher.

We were right next to the ocean, but there wasn't a whole lot of beach to speak of. It was beautiful and sunny. The grass was vibrant and green and I was surrounded by the most beautiful, surrealist flowers - something Dali would have painted had he been in the best mood of his life. 

A young asian boy ran up to me and grabbed my arm. He started pulling me towards the ocean. Everyone in the class was following us and it seems like hundreds had joined. A city misted into view and descended from the clouds. Steps appeared from the cliffs to the city and soon the ocean and beautiful green landscape had completely disolved behind me. The boy started yelling "strike, strike, strike!" And everyone behind me started chanting, "strike, strike, strike!"
And then people began piling out of the shops and shouting, "strike, strike, strike!"
"What are we striking against?" I was yelling.
"Government," someone yelled, "we demand freedom!"
'I was pretty happy with this answer and joined in their chanting cries.
Someone said something that made me laugh. He called some random guy on the street who was wearing a purple shirt, "Gurglepletz." 
In my laughter all the people around me disappeared. The angry mob behind me was gone and now there were maybe three or four bystanders staring at me curiously. 

I surveyed my surroundings for a moment. The ground beneath me was cobblestone and everyone looked to be dressed from the 1600's. 

I wandered into a store. It was the same store that I had been in before back in San Jose. There was a man behind a counter who was desperately trying to sell me something. He was making me smell this incense. I told him it smelled wonderful but I did not want it.
"Oh yeah?" he said.
"Yeah," I replied.
"Wait 'til you see this!" He said with a huge grin.

It was at this time that the man began fishing out huge metal contraptions that he fastened around his waist. They were metal swan wings that wrapped around your body that you could fit with thousands of incense sticks. 
"Now," he began, "there won't even be more abundant incense than the holidays!"

At this point a girl came up to the counter attempting to buy a pair of my pants. They were some pants that were obviously mine because of where they were ripped in places and the paint that was covering them, paint that I had painted on them.
"Sorry," the man said, "the computer says that your credit card is being used in Iowa and can't be used here. I would call your bank."
"Iowa?! She yelled, "I've never even been to Iowa."

I grabbed my pants and put them in my back pocket before hastily exiting the store.

That's where things get blurry. I never did get to see those fire works.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm at my house... I am feeling very bored and kind of fed up with everything. I decide that I'm going to travel across the world.

I got in my car and started driving. I went all over the country. I went to the biggest cities and the smallest towns. 

I decided that I'd seen enough of the United States. Someone gave me a 50 pound note and I had a really hard time figuring out what the exchange rate was. I made a boat and a sail out of my sheets. I got in my boat and sailed to Japan. Someone told me once on the cliffs that straight ahead was Korea then Japan. 

I landed myself on a cute little farm. There was a small house that seemed to be vacant so I settled myself in. I was in Japan but I was feeling very lonely so I set out to find other people. I found a guy selling beers for 12 cents each. I felt I couldn't pass that up so I started drinking. Out of nowhere D showed up and said that he had decided to come to Japan too and what the hell was I doing here? I explained how I got here and he explained how he had gotten a ride with some sailor. He said M wanted to come but M doesn't trust sailors. 

A family arrived at the farm. There was a little girl and an old man. The man started building a huge maze all around the property and he wouldn't let anyone go in it. It was miles and miles long, it surrounded my house. I decided I wanted to see the other houses around the place so I ventured into the maze and found myself in a neighborhood where all the houses were falling down. I found this blue house that was covered in graffiti and knocked on the door. A man opened the door and invited me in. Suddenly I saw Summer and Andy, I couldn't believe it. We all hugged and they asked me what I was doing there and they asked me the same. They had made a flying sail boat and had come to Japan randomly as well. 

All of us decided to leave together and go somewhere else.

Next thing I know we're standing on a beach. We have a giant sleeping bag that we lay next to a family sleeping on the same sleeping bag we have. We are wandering around the beach which is horribly polluted. The water is grey and black and green and covered in trash which tons of people are swimming in. There are homeless people all over the beach and they smell almost worse than the beach itself.

I woke up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am with a big group of my friends. We are walking down this wooden bridge through the middle of the ocean. The water is roaring and sputtering beneath us and I am scared of falling in. C and A take me by the shoulders and walk on either side of me assuring me that I'll be okay.

We get to these steps leading us to land. I'm not sure where we're going but my friends say it's a surprise. 

Oh, apparently I'm betrothed to somebody and I'm getting married. I'm not very happy about this but the next thing I know in the dream I'm already married and about to meet this guy. 

When I meet the guy I'm very disappointed because he's a skinny heroin addict. I'm also very unhappy about this.

Next thing I know my teeth are falling out of my head. I keep reaching up to my mouth and pulling out pieces of teeth. I look into a mirror and see big gaping holes in my smile. I start screaming for my mom to take me to the dentist. She appears and we go. 

We're at the dentist and my mom says to dude guy, "make yourself useful for once, do you have health insurance?"

"No... but," he begins, "I've got tons of cash," and proceeds to pull out wads of hundred dollar bills. 

Er, that's all..*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in a park with some friends. I'm rummaging through my purse and find a receipt... it looks like a receipt, but it says "Fly to New York and find me" with a bar code printed on the bottom. I stuff it back in my purse, confused.

There is some sort of crazed music festival going on. The crowd to get into this thing is massive. We're talking hundreds of thousands of people shuffling awkwardly in strange attire trying to get into this deranged music carnival festival.

I'm separated from my friends and somehow manage to wander inside. There are hundreds of different giant tents set up all over the place. Nothing is labeled, you just have to wander into random ones and see what you find. 

I find an old movie theater in the grass, Dookie is sitting on a ledge beside it drinking a beer. I say I'll come back and find him when I find something better.

I find a tent  equipped with Nick Cave, Tom Waits, Johnny Hobo and a whole gang of other musicians all sitting in their reserved corners with acoustic guitars. There's a boy singing about being in the tent with these people.

I'm pretty excited so I go back to find Dookie. He's reluctant to come with me but in the end he does.

We spend a long time dancing and singing. Afterwards, I say that I wish I had video taped it or something. Dookie turns to me and says, "you don't remember video taping that entire time?"
"Oh," I say and pull out a tape recorder. We watch the contents of the tape for a while and I make a note to put it on youtube as soon as I get home.

The dream kind of changed here.

I realize I'm going to be in a vampire movie, but the scheduled time to shoot it is 1981, and that was a long time ago so I don't know how I'm going to make this happen. Some movie dude is telling me I can be in a different one.

I go to the place to shoot it and find myself in front of a enormous old creepy house. It's more like a mansion or a castle than a house due to the sheer massiveness of it all. My dog is with me and so is Dookie. 

When we open the door we are faced with two sets of stairs, one is on the left and the other on the right. "Let's go left," I say.
"No," Dookie replies, "let's go right."
"Well, let's just split up. I'm taking Daisy (dog)."
"Okay," he says.

As I descend down these strange stairs I notice a horrible smell. The carpet is this tacky 1970's yellow flower print that's very worn. 

I get to the bottom of the stairs and it's completely pitch dark. I grope around for a light switch, but before I can find one the lights turn on. I'm in a living room den that looks like it's straight from the Brady Bunch. At the far end of the room I see... Marie Antoinette's corpse.

My dog runs over to it and I start freaking out for her to come back, which she does eventually and we bolt up the stairs. I go to the next set of stairs where Dookie is still descending.
"Sweet zombie jesus," I say, "Why don't any of these stairs go up?"
"Yours didn't?" He asked.
"No, and there's a god damn corpse rotting in there, Marie Antoinette."
"Woah," he said taking a step back. "Maybe we should get outta here."

Out of nowhere I smiled realizing I was dreaming. I took Dookies hand and Daisy's paw and we rocketed up out of the house and into the sky. We were flying through the air and there were rainbow trails following us wherever we went.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Alright so, I haven't been online in a long time. Like, on DV in a few months. This has made me very sad but I have some good reasons for it. Like my computer crashing and moving and all that nonsense. However, I'm done complaining. Dreams!

So, last night I had this dream that I was somewhere in Africa. I was living in a house, that was much like the house I am living in now. I decided to take my dog out on a walk and ended up stumbling upon a giant cave. The outside of the cave was very pale and you could hardly tell that there was even an entrance to it.

I ventured inside and stumbled around in the dark for a little bit, until I could see it was completely illuminated up ahead. I pushed forward and found a giant pool of water surrounded by these glowing rocks and stones. They were mostly green, white, silver and gold rocks that shone so brightly that you could see perfectly well where you were going in this cave. My dog and myself swam around in the pools for a while. Then we came upon this wall that was covered in these tiny gold rocks that moved like gears turning, or machinery working... but I knew they were completely natural.

I left the cave and told some people about it who called National Geographic and a bunch of other people that tried to make me stand around and give speeches about the cave... This wasn't really my thing, so I decided to take my dog on a walk. I was walking through, what seemed like a vast expanse of desert. After walking along for some time, I came across a man who told me it was a bad idea to be walking around with the dog.
"Lions and Hippopotamuses are abundant in these parts," the man began, "I think if you care about your dog you should leave."

I took his advice and walked back to the cave. There were all these people trying to make plans for putting gift shops inside of the cave. I was completely appalled at this, because... who the hell puts a store inside a cave with beautiful glowing rocks that were never before seen?*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hi cacaphony. I have been thinking about you, because I chanted the mantra you taught me in a dream. I love the quote in your sig.

What a beautiful dream. I love the crystal glowing natural gears. 

Glad to have you back.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm invited to a party. It's really lively and there are tons of people everywhere. I find a friend within the massive crowd circling this broke down house covered in Christmas lights. I want to find my friend who I seem to have lost. I take off walking down this dirt road toward where I imagine there is a town. Up ahead I see Puddin' Boots leaned over on a bench in front of a grocery store. He's holding a cup of water that a stranger just handed him.
"I don't feel too good," he says, looking up at me.
I think about this for a moment and decide that the best thing for us to do is get out of this backwards town. I suggest this and he seems to agree with me.

Somehow we are suddenly in a car that's speeding down a winding road through the forest. I'm driving. We stop at a house and Jo and Sh are standing outside.
"Hey dude!" Jo says, smiling. "I'm glad you made it! Come check out our new house."
Puddin' Boots and I walk up some stairs and open the front door. We emerge into a pretty nice living room. There is a green couch and a wooden coffee table. Everything seems to be fine... despite the fact that there is no roof on the house.
"Uh," I began," You have no roof."
"Yeah, I actually kind of like it. It never rains on us," Jo replied
"Well that's good."

Jo wandered into the kitchen to make a pot of tea. I began walking around the living room and found a trap door nestled inconspicuously behind the couch. I opened it up and descended into what appeared to be the bedroom. It was very nice inside and everything looked like it was an antique.
"I see you've found the bedroom," Jo called to me, "check it out, we've got a roof in there!" 
I laughed at this and clambered back up the stairs.

Everyone had completely vanished. I walked outside to find PB sitting in the car.
"They're all gone," he said quietly as I climbed into the car. As I drove away I could see the house crumble in my rearview mirror.

We arrived at a really bizarre looking carnival. Everyone was dressed up like they were straight out of the 1950's. Women were wearing old fashioned dresses and pony tails. 

Somehow, PB and myself knew we were supposed to be there and knew exactly where we were supposed to go. A space ship was sitting several hundred yards from the festivities. I climbed aboard only to be faced with a group of people that looked like they belonged on an MTV reality show. Not only that, but we were surrounded by video cameras and everyone kept trying to come up with cheesy one liners.

Oops! I'd walked into hell.

I sat down on an empty seat because by now it was much too late to get out. PB seemed to have realized this early and made a mad dash for the front door. I really couldn't blame him.

Before I knew it we were exiting onto a strange planet. It was really dusty and windy there. Apparently I had found myself in some sort of deranged deep-space reality show. Just my luck. As soon as I get the chance to explore other planets I have to do it with a bunch of wannabe-famous MTV losers. Great. 

They showed us to the house and everyone scrambled toward their favorite bed. I didn't care, I just wanted to get away from these people. 

I walked out along what appeared to be a sandy beach. There were Manta Rays floating in the air. I recalled several things at this point. The first was riding the manta ray in Mario Party. The second was Douglas Adams ranting in the Salmon of Doubt about how he had intended to ride a manta ray. I decided there was nothing for it and made a running jump toward the beast. It immediately began to glide low just above the sand. I was expecting a crazy ride through the wind, but the thing maintained a relatively slow pace. This was okay, at least if I fell off it wouldn't hurt too bad. I then realized I was still being followed by those damned camera people. I felt a pang of anger about the whole situation, then realized that I would be forever immortalized riding a manta ray on some distant planet. I was okay with that.

They had to pull me off the manta because apparently we were going to a different planet.

When we emerged from the space ship I couldn't believe my eyes. Everything was huge. All of the people I was with were eating something that made them shoot up and grow large. I took a bite out of a cookie they handed me and I was just the right size. I began to wander around away from the group and realized that I was walking through the actual Wonderland. Really. I'll even meet the mad hatter in a few sentences.

So, I'm walking down a dirt road and I see a girl who either is Alice, or she's just dressed up as her. I'm not sure. The cheshire cats face appears out of a tree and I wonder if I'm just going insane. I take a few steps toward a really whimsical looking wooden house only to be dwarfed by a man who's towering above me in a very peculiar top hat. "Hello, little one!" He says, grinning what can only be described as the evilest grin I have ever seen in my life......

I wake up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am sitting on a bench all by my lonesome. Im staring at the ground blankly, when Justin walks over to me and sits down. Liz is standing across from me and smiling widely. 

Justin is complaining that he doesnt have any other clothes to wear, so I assure him that I will go find some. I skip across the street to the mall and walk into a pretty average size store. I go straight to the clearance rack and begin rummaging through the boys clothing, but I realize its all so tiny. Theres a woman whos desperately grabbing  things off the rack. I smile at her and she gives me a stern gaze, one of utter importance.

I see a young boy, maybe twelve years old or so. Hes wearing skater clothes and a beanie.
Hey kid, I say, you got any fives or tens on you?
Yeah, he replies. He takes out a large stack of money and hands it to me. I want twelve dollars back though. 

 I take out two dollars from my pocket and one of the tens he handed me and hand it over to him.
Woah! Thanks! He says, a huge shit eating grin on his face.

I start feeling completely overwhelmed by being in this store. I dont like the florescent lighting or the creepy shoppers milling around aimlessly. I bolt out of the store. As I cross the parking lot I realize the woman who had been looking through the clearance rack is following me. She walks across to her van and stares at me. We have some sort of conversation.

I find Justin and Liz, but now they are surrounded by a group of kids. We all decide we need a house to live in. I end up walking down the street and opening the door to an empty house. We all pile in and as everyones scrambling to claim their rooms I start trying to get everyones attention. Its so loud in there, I realize someone is playing the drums in the next room. I open the door and peak my head in, Hey guys mind stopping for about a minute and a half?
The girl with red and pink hair who was playing the drums nods and agrees to time out a minute and a half.

I announce that I think everyone should come exploring with me. The vast majority of the group agrees that this would be a splendid idea.

Together, we venture out to a sandy beach. We're all sitting on this cliff made of sand. The sand is dry and crumbly, the drop off the edge is maybe 20 feet down to the beach where the wet sand is... the water not far away from that.

Off in the distance I see this huge creature leaping and diving in and out of the water. I realize that it is a giant whale. The whale comes onto the shore and starts charging around looking crazy and violent. The sand I'm sitting on starts to crumble more and more by the second, and I realize I'm going to fall. I start desperately trying to edge myself up onto harder surface, but instead I plunge straight down to the wet sand and am face to face with the whale. It keeps charging at me and I keep trying to scramble back up to where my friends are sitting. 

Finally, the whale submerges itself back into the depths of the ocean. As this happens, all my friends seem to fall down to where I am. 

I momentarily forget about the whale as this vast layer of fog clears over the ocean and I can see in the distance what appears to be a carnival.

"It's the punk rock gypsy carnival" somebody says.

We stand there, staring longingly out into the distance at what appears to be the happiest place on earth.

The whale reemerges and makes its way right to where we're standing and bows its head. It wants us to ride on its back. We all pile on and it ever so gently takes us straight to this little lit up island, nestled behind the fog.

The carnival itself was pretty cool. There was good music, fun rides, and underground caverns and tunnels to explore.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

You dream up such cool dreams!!!

I have Babelfish in dreams, BTW. I have also dreamed of space manta rays.

----------


## Cacophony

*Thanks!

I want to dream about having a babelfish! I love hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. Mmm... Yeah I love dreaming. I think I've just had such beautiful and crazy dreams all my life which is what sparked the interest in lucid dreaming. Sometimes my dreams are so amazing that when I go lucid I choose to just let them go they way they are going.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm really frustrated because I only remember bits and pieces of the dream I had last night.

I normally have incredible recall, but for some reason last night wasn't too great.

I was in a green field, and there was a windy road going through the field. I got into an old car... it was more like a carriage really. I was with someone. We had to do something of utmost importance. The world was ending soon.

I was on a cliff by the ocean, it was really dark outside. I floated over the water. There were buildings rising up out of the ocean, like the whole city had been flooded except the tops of sky scrapers. People were still living in the bits that were sticking out.

I built a raft, even though I didn't need it due to the fact that I could float above the water.

I remember birds carrying me somewhere.

This is so hard to remember that it feels almost painful, racking my brain. I need to get more on top of my game here.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Phew, long dream last night, and lucid!

I was walking through a dark alley, and it was kind of creepy. I walked into my old house and saw the computer sitting on the desk which made me start thinking of DV (I spent the better have of yesterday just geeking out on DV). This made me remember to do a reality check. All I had to do was take one good look at my hands to know they weren't supposed to be acting like that. I sat down on the computer and the word "Cacophony" kept appearing except it was like "cacagogophanagy" and I kept looking away and looking back at it only for it to be "craginagpononomony", etc.... 

So, I was trying to figure out what I wanted to do because it's been a while since I've been that lucid. I started thinking about the monthly challenge... go see if you have a shadow in the sun, or get married in the mist or something like that. I went outside and it was still night. I started thinking about the mist thing, and a bunch of mist started wafting my way. I stood there for a moment and resolved that I don't want to get married, even if it is in a dream. I swatted the mist away. 

So, next I decide I'm gonna check out my shadow in the sunshine. I looked up and the moon was, as I like to call it, a cheshire cat moon. It looked like a giant smile beaming down on me. I jumped really hard and grabbed the thing, dragging it down with me. It really was a smile, I could see its teeth gleaming up at me, now the only thing to illuminate the world. Next, I was kind of baffled as to how to make the sun appear since I had just stolen the moon from the sky. I spotted an orange tree nearby and decided to try transforming an orange into the sun. I simply picked one and threw it as hard as I could into the sky, simply expecting it to work... which it did. I stared at the ground and could see my shadow.... it was moving completely different than I was. It was waving at me and stretching and morphing into other things, and it was really cool. 

After being done with this I jumped as hard as I could into the sky, sort of drifting upwards. I wanted to visit another planet, or at least check out this really cool dream universe. It's something I've really been wanting to do for some time now. It didn't take very long to get out of this galaxy, and soon I was soaring around nebulas mostly, and a few planets. I stopped at this one nebula... it was pink and orange, and all of the colors were morphing and swirling together in the strangest fashion. I tried to pick pieces of it up, and it worked kind of... The weird substance the nebula was made of sort of seeped into my hand, transforming my skin into the same patterns and movement as the nebula. It was really beautiful, I wanted to stay there.... But alas, there are such things as alarm clocks.*

----------


## Cacophony

*- The Dream Thought Process-

I'm in my vehicle, driving at a relatively fast pace down some depraved and lonesome highway. A flash of lights behind me, and suddenly, apprehended by an officer.

He hands me a yellow slip of paper, a list of my crimes scrawled around the page in a very loopy sort of way. 

Damn, I thought. More tickets I'll have to pay.

I continue to drive for a relatively short period of time. I'm intrigued by a park I see off to the side of the road and slam on the brakes, meanwhile i'm stumbling out of the car. 

Green grass, everywhere. All encompassing. Grass. 

The grass is trimmed relatively short, except for this long narrow patch in the middle where it is even shorter. There are words etched into the grass. A long and relatively narrow walkway of grass with words perfectly placed in front of me. Poetry. Horrible, depressing poetry. Possibly a suicide note. Sweet Jesus, I thought to myself. Am I on drugs? No. The alcohol wouldn't play this kind of sick trick on me.

I tromped on forward and onward, stopping every now and then to read the depressing words on the grass.

Another officer. Two more tickets. Damn. He was very rude. He said horrible things to me, and I in turn was quite offended and made some strange hissing noise at him. Serves him right. I'm not paying three grand for walking through the grass. It's against my morals. But hell... any day now they'll be after me for it. They're coming, I can already feel it.

More cops. God damn. More tickets. What the hell do these animals want with me?

Ahha, I see my friend Summer up ahead. She says she misses California where they have regular bathrooms. Of course. This is the south. We have to go to the bathroom, and I assure her that they will have toilets in this bright pink restaurant that we're quickly approaching. 

I was wrong. We ask for the bathroom and they take us to this weird shower contraption that is in a glass case, although you can't see through the glass so I have suspicions that it might be some sort of weird plastic that they only have here in the south. I'm not showering in that, I think to myself. The shower head looks like a giant spike that'll run right through me.

This place made me uncomfortable and Summer and I resolved that it was most certainly time to take our leave.

Dream scene changes. Maybe I changed. Either way, I'm someplace completely out of my element. There's concrete and trees erupting out of the cracks in the sidewalk. There's a cliff straight ahead. We're walking straight for the thing. Ah, a set of stairs. This will ease us into the descent. 

The stairs are wooden, they seem to be connected to some sort of log cabin. It's a large cabin, probably about five stories tall. 

There's a well outside. Hopefully they don't offer us their drink.

Inside, there are some children and some adults. They're all dressed in strange things. 200 years ago. 

There's a big basin and the children keep drawing out these clear crystal balls that have images within them. I reach my hand into the basin and draw out a crystal ball that has the perfect image of a woman with red hair . She appears to be sleeping, although the image is only of her, there is nothing beneath her.

I know, somehow, that this image has been preserved from seven hundred years ago. These people we've suddenly surrounded ourselves with are also from the past, although they're much younger than these crystal balls.

that is all.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

So good to read your DJ again after your hiatus.  That woman seems familiar to me. Weird.

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


So good to read your DJ again after your hiatus.  That woman seems familiar to me. Weird.



Thanks! Yeah, I'm trying to make my DV comeback as I've been horribly busy for the past... many months and whatnot. Thanks for continuing to read my DJ! I really enjoy getting your feedback!*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with my mom, and she asks if I want to go to New York City. I think about this for a while, weighing out my options. I don't think I would like New York City. I explain how I had the option to go last summer but didn't go because I thought the buildings would be too big, and instead settled for Ithaca. There was some fancy hotel room we had reservations at, and I finally agreed to go.

As soon as I agreed to go, I find myself soaring over the city and landing on the ground. The buildings were huge, and I didn't really think much of the fact that I had just been flying.

I am in a huge elevator that seems to be skyrocketing to the 500th floor of a sort of neon-purple-glowing-mauve-blood red-creepy building. Skyscraper, if you will. 

There were all of these odd chain linked fence bridges connected to each other that were some strange metallic substance I've never seen before. They were electronic and I didn't trust them. I lost my mom somewhere, and ended up going to the roof of one of these buildings. I was standing there looking over the city when the fear hit me. Utter panic, really. I didn't want to be on this building, I didn't want to be in this city. I turned around and instead of being so high up in the clouds, I was a little bit closer to the ground. There was a lake beneath the building, the sky was blue, there were people in sail boats, and across the lake was a meadow with sparsely put trees dotted next to patches of flowers. I turned around again and saw the vast expanse of a desolate city. The thought occurred to me that it should be on fire, but it never did catch....

I descended down the building and onto the street. There was no sign of the lake. Instead, my grandmother was there and asked if I wanted to see a cave. I said I wasn't sure, but looking up I felt as if I was being suffocated by the sheer volume of the buildings that surrounded me. I felt as if they could come crashing down on me any moment. 

In a car, no wheels - more of a hover craft, if you will. The cave was non-existent. We instead were faced with a place in the woods that a bunch of crips had seemed to enjoy partying at. Budweiser everywhere. I made a mental note that crips enjoy Budweiser. I'm by myself now.

I am driving the hovercraft, but not really paying attention to where I'm going. Before I know it I'm back in the city and back at the huge skyscraper that had haunted me for the entire duration of the dream. 

I'm on the roof again. I'm facing the city. 

A moment of lucidity hits me and I assess the situation. In real life I am, to say the least, terrified of cliff edges, or being at the edge of a roof. This was by far the highest I'd ever been, it was monstrous. 

In my moment of lucidity, I decided to face my fear. I spread my arms out and let myself fall off the top of the building. I could feel the wind hitting my face and propelled myself into a soar over the city. 

As I flew, I made the buildings disappear. As I flew over them, they ceased to be buildings, but instead sank into the ground and were covered in streams, rivers, forests, grass and flowers. Mostly sunflowers.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in some house. They call it "the mansion" although it really isn't all that big. There's a baby in the corner, it's mother is rocking it to sleep. There's a house across the way, apparently I own it. I'm not too concerned with it.

I take a walk across the drive way and there are these two rockabilly looking guys in an old convertible. They're sitting there drinking Budweiser and tossing the cans outside. They say that they need to speak to us about the house and follow me back inside.

They want the deeds to the house, and I'm not going to give it up without a fight. One of them takes a slender sword and pokes out my eye. The eye rolls underneath one of the walls. I walk to the wall and peel it up, I see my eye sitting there amongst many other strange things. There are several dead cows and horses rotting in the walls.

My eye has already grown back and I don't know what I'm going to do with the other eye, but I figure I may as well hang onto it for good measure.

---------------------------------
Another dream
---------------------------------

I'm on the beach with Ly. She's standing on the sand with a buzzer in her hand asking me to shave her head. I do. She says she feels so free with no hair on her head. I say I miss the way it feels when your head is shaved, the way it's so soft and the way it feels to rub it against things. She asks if I want my head shaved. I think about it and say that I'd much rather just have a mohawk. 

She shaves my hair into a chelsea hawk, and I'm initially very happy about it. I meet an old friend at the beach, and he says that there's a big party that we have to go to on a different beach. I leave Ly with her shaved head, staring at the sea.

We get to another beach, and there's a huge fire pit. It's so huge that it's more like a crater, like a meteor hit it and there's glowing hot fire encompassing everything. It's a deep hole, and there are little holes around it that you can barely see, but if you fall in you'll surely burn to death.

There's a group of people all drinking some fancy pink drink. They want me to drink it, and they hand me the cup and start chanting. I drink it and immediately start feeling funny. I can see all the dimensions of... everything. There are patterns crawling up my legs, and it's just... madness.

I go to explain what's happening to my mother, at her house. She's not very receptive and doesn't want to hear about it. There's a knock on the door and it's Summer. She wants us to go to the bars since I'm 21 now, and she's amazed that I've never heard of some bar that makes good bloody marys. I say I've never had a bloody mary and this seems to make her angry.

We end up at a huge Costco type place, except it's more of a bazaar/underground warehouse. I picked up a few skirts that I really liked.

Later....

I am going to go meet some friends and am wondering how I should arrive. I realize I'm dreaming, and thinking for a moment about what I'm going to do decide that I want to create a creature and ride around on it.

I start with the legs and make them really long, like a dali elephant. I can't get rid of the zebra stripes on it though, even though I want to change the color I figure I won't stress myself out too much, and it can have zebra stripes. I make a huge body that rises up into the clouds, give it tusks and horns. I conjure a paint brush. I don't need paints because whatever I decide to do, I know that the paint brush will be receptive to my thoughts.

We rode around in the sky and it was beautiful.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with some woman whom I've never met before - she's a dream character. She seems to be in her mid-thirties and looks like she's an office worker or something. We're talking in an apartment about how we should leave the country. Her husband buys us two tickets to New York where we'll then transfer to England. I say that I've been to England and I'd much rather go somewhere I've never been before. They discuss it and say they'll surprise me.

We set off to catch our plane... this involved running around a football field and swooping and diving in and out of strange residential neighborhoods. She kept offering shortcuts and I kept reiterating that I'd done this a million times and knew where I was going.

Next thing I know we're in New York ready to switch planes, but we have to check into a hotel room first. I end up staying at a Disney hotel, but it was really just a box with no bed. I sat in the corner for a moment and eaves dropped on some people who were discussing the fact that this place sucks and has no pool.

Next, I'm getting onto the plane...

Next thing I know, I'm in some third world country in Asia. There is a war here and there are thousands of people dying everywhere. I walk to the ocean, and the water is read with blood.... there are a hundred or so monks walking straight into the ocean where they are instantly slaughtered and just lay there in the water, floating and spewing blood out of their bodies. 

I'm walking in a daze, I want to help people but I can't even tell who's attacking them. It seems there are invisible monsters with guns lurking in the shadows. 

Mounds of bodies, blood flowing through the streets....

Yeah, dream last night was a little demented. Lots of dead monks. 

RIP Monks*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm driving down the highway in a car. It's a windy, treacherous highway with overtones of extreme personal danger. To the right of me is a jagged cliff edge, beyond it the ocean is roaring and hissing and sputtering in my general direction.

I end up at a small-ish house nestled on a cliff. I ventured into the house and realized I was holding a bag of some sort of sand substance. 

There was an elderly woman there who said that I must empty the contents into the pool upstairs and that it was magic. 

The stairs went on forever. This was a very small narrow house, but the stairs seemed to be climbing on and on into forever.

Eventually I reached the top floor. There were hanging scarves, beads, and all sorts of things clouding my vision and enveloping the entire area of the room. There was a rickety old bridge made of wood in the middle of the room that crossed over to a stone pool by a window. I poured out the contents into the pool and a mermaid began to form. I could watch all of her atoms cling together and grow. I had to throw her out of the window and set her free, so I did.

I got back in the car and ended up at this creepy gas station I always stop at when I'm heading to Portland. It's the kind of place in the middle of the woods where you never actually would want to stop but always end up having to go pee right as you start to get near to that godforsaken place.

Anyway, the gas station attendant asked if I was moving into the area and I said I wasn't so sure anymore. Liz and Dookie were in there and they got into the car with me. We continued on along the cliff edges until we reached a very small village.

I got to a place that was a small house looking place... There was a white and blue sign on the building that said "Dream Forum"....

I walked inside and saw my friend Dave. There were a lot of people in there typing on keyboards in rows, but there were no computer screens - just key boards. Everyone kept talking to me about dreams and such, and it wasn't long 'til I realized I was dreaming.

"I think I'm forgetting something," I said, turning to Dave.
"Oh yeah," he said, "you were telling me you had something to do."
"Hmmm," I pondered. "I forget what it was."
"I recall something about rainbows."
"Oh yeah," I said. I looked outside and saw that it wasn't stormy anymore, and the sun was shining. I traced my finger across the sky and saw a rainbow appear. I leapt up into the air and straight onto the rainbow where I slid down the end. The end of the rainbow was spilling into a pool, and it was a watery substance. I took a sip and it was like sugar water. I began to call it "life water" because it was just like magical water or something that tasted really sweet.... That's about it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I had a ton of dreams about my nipples hurting. I was in some really nice field lounging on a lawn chair, and they kept hurting really bad. All my dreams centered around my nipples being in pain and that's as much as I'm going to elaborate. I got them pierced yesterday and it hurts, it's all I can think/dream about I guess. Ow.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

I almost felt sorry for you, until I realized you got your nipples pierced.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm on a weird airplane contraption but I can't steer it, and I'm really just being dangled from the bottom of this airplane. I'm asked if I would like to go fly over the ocean for a bit, and then the subject is brought up how one time I went out over the ocean and was terrified by all the government ships that are really big. I didn't recall these ships so went out anyway. 

Once I was out there there were thousands of huge ships like sky scrapers, shooting at each other. It all looked very British and I thought for a moment that I must be in England. 

The terror was hard to deal with, and self composure soon became very hard to maintain. I kept getting almost shot out of my seat and there was a friendly boat nearby that wouldn't take me on board.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I decided to get a large blue mohawk, even though I've been growing my hair out. I was, at first, doubtful, but then realized how awesome mohawks are.

I needed to travel to Arizona. I'm not precisely sure why, but it was definitely Arizona that I needed to go to. I ended up travelling in a large caravan of people, many circus folks and gypsys.

There was a large feast, and everyone was taking food from a huge table and going to eat it in this vast field, trees were sparsely placed here and there. I wasn't hungry, and instead walked slowly through the vast crowd of happy and hungry people.

I saw my friend Lion. He also donned a mohawk except that his was green. We ran to each other and hugged. My friend who was dressed as a pirate told us to stop because they wanted to take a picture. We held the hug and kept looking uncomfortably towards the camera. 

Later I saw the pictures and we wore the angriest faces I've ever seen.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with Liz, we're on a path walking through the woods. We begin talking about how we should go traveling together and decide that we'll go to North Korea together. We continue on down the path, and come across some creepy restaurant. We stayed for a while and ate a lot of food before moving along.

After some time we arrived to a waterfall where there were two soldiers standing, waiting to greet us. They were holding huge spears and asked for our identification. I reached into my bag and found there were hundreds of little ID's with different people on them. I was scrambling to find someone who looked like me, and someone that looked like Liz. The odd thing about the ID's were that they were little black rectangles with holographic pictures attached to them. Finally I found two that seemed they would work. The two men took a good look at them, took one last look at us and flung themselves far down the waterfall. Liz and I looked at each other and continued to climb down.

We emerged into a small village where people were milling about. We ducked into a hotel which we decided to stay at, and sat on the stairs with a bunch of mirrors reflecting us. A lot of people came and walked past us giving us stern unwelcoming looks. 

At one point, and this is terrible... probably one of the most scarring things that has happened to me in a dream. A girl came up to me and ripped my shirt off and started tugging on my... nipple barbells... and it was horrifying and I was really upset and I had to fight her. I kicked her in the face and Liz and I ended up getting away.

We decided to go to a town that was further north. We got there after taking a weird golf cart contraption with leather interior. It was a bumpy ride. I don't recall the driver, but it was like one of those rides at an amusement park where you're spinning really fast and one of the people riding gets crushed along the edge and the other person is stuck to continue crushing them, except I was backwards and terrified of falling out.

So. We make it to the northern town in North Korea. This town was even odder than the one that we had previously been in. Everyone was milling about, a lot of them faceless and no one was making a noise. We ducked into a little shop/shopping square type area. There were lots of angry beggars and people who were completely unhappy. The roofs were all red and it was small and people were angry and scared and didn't want us there. 

I suggested we hop over to Scotland, so we did for a few minutes. Then we walked back to Korea. You know, 'cos it just works that way.

Anyway, we decided to go back down South a bit. We ran into my good friend Frody who told us he just moved to Bangkok and we should come stay with him. He said that we could either fly or take a motor boat. He got excited as he talked about the motor boat making it sound like a really fun idea. He left us there.

We climbed back up the waterfall and stumbled through the woods a bit until we came to a spot where there was a man standing, announcing in an endless stream. There was... I forget the name of what it is. You know those rides at amusement parks... they're like sky rails or something, they go over the entire amusement park...

Well - those were there. The man was announcing "Korea to Bangkok, our all new sky rail... Step right up and take a ride, you'll be there in no time!"
It was at this moment that our eyes caught the attention of a black one with darth vader sitting inside.
"Yes kids, that is the one and only  Darth Vader! Now, some people say that that one's a bad omen, and our dear friend Darth never gets out of there except for the many times that cursed cart has fallen to the ground...."

We rode the sky rail thing and ended up in Bangkok. When we got there it was very dark, very late at night. I had my dog with me, this was the first time she joined me in this dream. She was very happy to see me and was wagging her tail excitedly. 

Liz and I continued our walk down a dark residential alley. There were homes and apartment building spattered here and there, all crammed dangerously close together. 

Somehow, Daisy (the big black dog) came off her leash and started romping wildly around the streets. I kept calling her name and she kept darting in front of cars, buses, tuk-tuks, and emerging out of strange holes I had never noticed before. 

We passed a pink house that Frody was in front of. "Better get a hold of your dog," he said coldly. I hurried past. Liz and I seemed to be looking for our house, which, apparently we had one or were planning on buying one. She kept stopping in front of places that said "for sale." Finally, I came to an apartment complex and Daisy was sitting there, I put her leash on her.


End.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your dreams just trip me out. That's funny that you have your nipple peircings on in dreams. I rarely have glasses on, though I sometimes I dream I am wearing the clothes I fell asleep in. It probably has something to do with the pain that pervaded your dreams when you first got them pierced.

I like that avatar. Is that Tank Girl?

----------


## Cacophony

*Yeah, the avatar is tank girl, haha.

Yeah it's really weird that I have the piercings in my dreams!! I have other piercings and I don't dream about having them. I never dream about my septum piercing... Also, sometimes in my dreams I'll have my tattoos and other times I won't. Sometimes I'll have my natural hair color, sometimes my hair is blue, sometimes my hair is blonde... my appearance is usually changing, but since I got these new piercings they're consistently there.....

Which leads me to... Dream!

I'm walking down an empty street, it's in the city. I think it's New York. The thought passes that it could be San Francisco but then I decide that the buildings just aren't colorful enough.

I come to this strange spot. It's like a grassy clearing on the edge of the city that is kind of overlooking a lot of the bigger buildings. Some people are coming to me and asking if I've ever been to the pink house. I think, and I've definitely been to a pink house in Santa Cruz, but I'm not in Santa Cruz and these people have never even heard of the place. In the distance I see a large pink building with a bunch of murals and designs all over the place. I point and ask if that is the place. It is.

Apparently I've been there many times and I used to hang out there and am seen smoking pot there all the time. I explain that I don't smoke pot anymore, but these people don't seem to believe me. They are convinced that I am this girl I've seen before....

I approach the pink house after a long time of winding in and out of streets trying to find the house that I'd seen off in the distance. I kind of remember a long face painted on the side of the house, a long face with a very long neck. Upon entering, I am not surprised to see a bunch of degenerates hanging around on dingy couches doing drugs and smoking pot. I'm greeted by a very clean cut, business-like woman with short black hair and business-like attire.

She invites me into the next room. The next room is completely different than the one I had just left. Everything is white. It had just been night time, but in this room the sun is shining through the windows. The place is kind of eerie though.

My body needs to die, she tells me. They can preserve my mind and implant it into a new body, but my body as I know it is going bad and it needs to die. I fight this. I love my body and I don't want it to change. She tells me that is infected and we need to kill it, only after taking my mind out of my body. She says they can make an exact replica of my body... I know it won't be my same body and don't want this.

I make a mad dash to the next room, but all the people who I'd earlier perceived as dead beats are now standing at attention ready to jump on me. I know that I can get away, so I make a mad dash down the stairs and into the street.

Okay, this is where it kind of gets weird.

I jump into a car, a big black one. Biggie Smalls is driving. He's smoking a big cigar and is  yelling about the crazy mother fuckers upstairs and how we need to get the fuck outta this town. I agree. Those bastards wanted to kill my body and steal my mind!

That's about it. I just found it funny that Biggie Smalls was in there somewhere.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm friends with this guy. He's not a friend of mine in real life. Anyway. We've been hanging out a lot lately and we're starting to really get along. 

I'm walking down a dark alley, and it's strange because there are remnants of a carnival strewn across the ground. There's a huge carnival cage that's lacking any sort of animal or... Anything. 

I peer into a window of an old abandoned warehouse and see my "new friend." He's hacking people up, he's got them chained to walls. It clicks in my head. He's that serial killer that's killed several hundred people in the past few months! The panic starts rushing to my head, and I start running towards home. When I get home I grab my phone and am about to dial 911. I can't believe my friend is a serial killer. I realize that he might be around, and if I do call the police I don't want him to hack me up and find out. I look out the window and see him standing there. He's got a cold, glazed expression plastered over his face and then begins to smile. "Hi Chloe," he says, "let's hang out." 

He walks in and takes my phone from me. "Cool, new phone?" 

I don't know what to do and start panicking. I have to kill him or call the police or do something before he kills anyone else again. 

The entirety of the dream was me trying to come up with ways to get rid of him, to get help and every time my plans were horribly thwarted. Certainly not the most original dream I've ever had but there you have it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I don't know what is up with my dreams lately, but they haven't been good.

Dream:

I'm with a friend of the family, K. We're going to a cell phone store. We go to this little mall area and the cell phone store is like a  ghetto rave dance party thing. Everyone's doing drugs and stuff. I get really horrible anxiety, and I had cramped places and also places where there are tons of drugs around. I also have a fear of people slipping me drugs without my knowledge. I started getting a full blown panic attack. Everything was hazy and I stumbled out of the store, wading through a sea of people trying to get to fresh air. I got outside and was immediately hounded by people trying to make me take drugs. 

K came out of the store wondering what was going on and was acting like I was the biggest inconvenience in the world. The panic attack seemed to last forever and I thought I was going to die.

Next dream:

It kind of drifted from the last dream to this one but they were completely different and also very creepy. I was trading my car in for a new one. There was a sales guy who said he could pick out the car of my dreams.

He traded my car for a black and red hearse. It was huge, and the inside was all fire apple red and black, leather interior. The back of the hearse was huge and red inside. I figured driving a hearse would be kind of cool so decided to take it. When I started driving it I realized it only got two miles to the gallon and was very sad about this and wished I would have kept my old car.

The rest was kind of boring but also incredibly creepy. Uh, I need to have more lucid dreams I think.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Hi, I don't know you very well at all. But you showed up in my Dream last night and gave me a message.

 Also, From your panic attack dream. Do you suffer from these in waking life often? I had some pretty bad bouts of them last year. I overcame them without medication or counseling. If they are a problem for you. PM me and I'll tell you how I overcame them.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I think you do need focus on lucidity. It will help with these bad dreams. I am sure it will be easy for you with some effort.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm talking to an elderly woman. She's really rich, and apparently somehow famous. I'm in a mansion of sorts, I think we're somewhere in Colorado. She says... I think it was Justin or Jason, is coming to meet us. He'll be here in an hour even though he's in Europe but he has a really nice airplane. He's also famous. 

A very short time later this really creepy dude shows up. I don't trust him off the bat, and he wants me to go to the mall with him. We end up at the mall and pretty soon after we arrive I tell him he needs to reevaluate his priorities (money) and leave. 

Somehow I end up in Hawaii next.

I'm walking past all these shop windows, and I recall someone telling me about this place... how at night if you knock on all the doors sometimes ghosts will knock back, and sometimes you can meet them... but it's not always a good thing. So, naturally I go down this row of shop windows knocking on all of them and peering into the windows. A lot of them only have one mannequin inside, and most of the insides are very pink.

I knock on one door and the door is silent... until it starts to open very slowly. I take a step back and look. The inside of the store only has a few things inside of it and all the walls are hot pink. I don't think it's a ghost, because I really wasn't expecting that to happen... next a woman of around 22 steps from behind the door laughing. "I'm not a ghost, I was just messing with you she says."
She has short black spikey hair, black rimmed glasses, and is a little overweight and short. She invites me into the shop, and L is sitting in a chair in the back. She's wearing a pink blouse with a long black pencil skirt and looking very preoccupied. 

They want to take me to a party so I agree. We end up at this apartment complex and go inside this house. The insides are all blue, all the walls. There is a table shaped like a surf board and a bunch of guys with dreads sitting around and smoking pot. They offer me some and I decline.

I next end up walking outside to this building, where this woman is talking about getting me a job. I have to fill out a survey, and I remember they keep asking the darndest questions but I can hardly remember what they were. A few moments later she says that she got a response, and that a very respectable business office would like for me to work for them. They give me a folder filled with forms and tell me to take it to the office.

I'm in a car with a few friends driving there. We are stopped by police at this really weird stop... There is a black robotic-looking contraption outside the window that I have to do things to. There's a detachable television on it that you can attach to your car in case you get bored while you're waiting. They tell me I have to pay six dollars. I have one check on me and I go to write the amount and it flys out the window. I scramble out of what is now a van and retrieve it. 

Next...

 I'm walking down a dirt road and there are lots of trees everywhere. I keep noticing that there's huge fruit on the ground, and when I look up I see tomato plants with tomatoes twice the size of watermelons. They look so delicious, and I pick the largest one I can find. I also find a giant avocado and am even more excited about that. 

Next, I realize that there is a... bagpipe parade approaching me swiftly. I can sense that they'll be angry about me taking the fruit so I try to walk really fast while carrying the giant fruit. I'm having a really hard time with this, and my feet keep slipping in and out of the ground. I am looking down at my feet and realize that they're going in and out of the ground. 

I put my finger through my palm and realize I'm dreaming. I stop what I'm doing and first try the tomato. It was the most delicious tomato I think in existence. Oh man. This thing was epic. I also tried the avocado which was even better. I turned around and the bagpipes had disappeared. I started spinning and was suddenly in a rush of stars and space. I had somehow spun myself to some random point in the universe, and it was really beautiful. I woke up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I had a dream about DV. Mainly it was the people on DV.

So, I'm at my friend Seans house. He lives in Virginia and his house kind of reminds me of a plantation. In the dream it is a plantation home and it's huge. 

He says he's feeling down, and that I should invite people to come hang out with us even though I don't know anyone in Virginia. I tell him about Dreamviews so he goes to the computer, comes back and says that he invited everyone to come over to his house.

We're in the living room and Man of Shred knocks on the door. I don't know what he actually looks like, but in the dream he was kinda tall with dark hair and glasses and a leather jacket. Waking Nomad came next... then Alex came and he was about 150 years old and resembled Jerry Garcia a little bit if Jerry Garcia was 150 years old.

Slash, Slayer, XeL, Aquanina, Spenner, Jeff, Akono, Heavy Sleeper, Walms, ninja, forsaken, and quite a few others were there as well.

I hung out with Czetch a whole lot and Akono kept telling me jokes. Nomad was throat singing for a time and it gave the dream a very strange feel. No, I didn't go lucid for a very long time.

There were soldiers that were coming for us and it was very strange. We all began taking pictures of things. We all had cameras and went outside to take pictures of trees. 

I saw the hedge maze and wanted to see where it went. I've been reading Enders Game and for a time it was like the game that Ender plays with the giant... it was somewhat morbid.

I had a hard time getting out of the hedge maze and nomad came and helped guide me out. We exited through a small hole and went into a glass room where my dog was sitting inside. A lot of parts of this dream are very hazy.

Jeff asked if I would regulate a thread. There were a lot of people posting naked pictures of themselves and I didn't know what to do so he said I was fired. 

There were a lot of soldiers marching down the street. They were colonial soldiers and everyone was kinda freaked out about it.

I went inside of the house and Sean and his sister were sitting on seans bed. Seans sister was wearing the same sweater I was with the same patches... Everyone was talking about how original her sweater was even though I was wearing the same one and it was very confusing.

I went home and was on the computer on DV. I looked at a word and looked back and looked again and it changed. A lot of the letters were in hieroglyphics so I realized that I must be dreaming. 

I tried putting my hand through my computer and my hand turned into a million little atoms and colors. I jumped through. It took me to a very bizarre forest and the cheshire cat was rolling around and juggling his head. This reminded me of the lucid task, except I couldn't figure out how to take off my head, and I've never done a hand stand before. Even though I was lucid this felt very daunting. Instead, the cheshire cat took my head and stood on it... and then I stood on his head. I don't know if that counts. It probably doesn't. 

The cheshire cat started flying so I pushed off to follow him. We went to this beautiful garden, and I flew through a  card storm... playing card storm.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Interesting. Definitely fits my description, Except for being tall. but there was another member from the MM forum who saw me as tall in a dream. Thanks for typing this up.

----------


## Nighthog

I find this really interesting as yesterday I found myself at a kind of party myself. 
I didn't really stay about inside the house long and the people I saw was mostly relatives to my eyes but as I left through the backside garden and onto a walk path further away I encountered something like a invasion and soldiers on a larger road. Everyone was in a panic.
I ended up taking a stand up against them and blasted various "spells", the finale for this was this huge almost indestructible tank. I had to blast it whit various things and alternate and try different things as the tank kept going. One thing was like meteorite shower and the last things I tried was a acid rain. The acid finally stopped it but it caused problems to people around as they got swept in a acid river. I tried to clear it then away and heal people I coincidently didn't intend to hurt.
There were some other stuff later but it doesn't seem to tie in much whit what you experienced.

----------


## CanceledCzech

> Interesting. Definitely fits my description, Except for being tall. but there was another member from the MM forum who saw me as tall in a dream. Thanks for typing this up.



Man, Matt, I totally imagine you as tall.

Also, Chloe, cool dream.  :wink2:

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I'm with Dookie and we're hiking with the dog. I end up slipping away for a bit and get into a big red jeep and start driving down this dirt road to meet some people who need car trouble. It was very weird, a feeling I can't explain. I got out of the car and began walking up this hill towards a house. There were a lot of people there milling about. I meet up with Dookie again and we ended up talking about something or other. 

We got to talking and managed to catapult upwards into space and landed on the moon. The moon was very pretty, but also had a very eerie feel to it. My friend Katie who lives in New York started walking towards us and was really surprised to see us. She said she'd been living on the moon for a few years now and really liked it. There was a new amusement park on the moon, apparently Tim Burton had designed it. It had 4 huge long ends that went really really fast in a circle while there was this circular ball in the middle of it that was rotating. 
"Yeah," Katie said, "some people are saying he could have done a lot better. Maybe he should just stick to movies and stuff."
I nodded despite not feeling either way about the issue.

I began taking pictures around me. I was taking pictures of the people on the moon. When I saw how the pictures turned out I found that if you take pictures of humans, things they miss from Earth will appear in the picture in a greenish-bluish-ghoulish sort of wispy way. 

I took a picture of this gangsta kid, and in the picture his gang appeared around him. I took a picture of Katie and there were flowers all around her. I was so baffled by this. I wanted to see if these things were real. I kept taking pictures of Katie to figure out where the flowers were located. I then, at the moment I took the picture, reached out towards her and plucked a flower. It was bluish-greenish and see through and you could barely feel it in your hand. I handed it to her and she began to tear up. She decided she was going to leave the moon and start her own garden. I said I thought I was going to leave the moon because it seemed like an altogether dreary place, and people weren't very happy there.

Later, I was sitting in a house on Earth with Donald. Katie came over and they began talking. It was somewhat like I wasn't there but at the same time I was. 

"hey!" Katie shouted excitedly, "aren't you that moon boy?"
"Yeah!" he yelled back, "We were on the moon together!"

That's about the gist of it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Apocalypse. 

Apparently the apocalypse is here and the group I'm with are the last living humans, except we have to pick out who our life partner is going to be. All the potential life partners are these strange men on old 80's vhs movies. It was a terrible thing. All of the vhs covers resembled something like this...

Yes, it was terrible.

So, Liz was with me and we were both outcasted from the group because we refused to pick a vhs. We were in Hawaii. We started walking down this dirt road. It was very tropical and we could sense the ocean nearing us.

Off in the distance I saw what resembled a brown unicorn. As we got closer I realized that the horn was really just a branch. Then I realized that the bottom half of it was made up of really demented looking tree branches that were wrapping around it's body. Its legs were tree branches, and they weren't solid tree branches. They seemed to be made up of a liquid that was dripping everywhere. It moved almost like a spider and was huge.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in a very small house and I realize that I've just had a child. I'm not sure how this happened because I shouldn't have been pregnant under any circumstances, but nonetheless I have this baby. The baby, as I was completely oblivious to while dreaming, was a very very small cat that somewhat resembled a human. It kept growing and it was very strange.

I was in this weird place, staying with some people I know. I was living in a tent and these huge spiders started scampering all over the place. Hundreds of them, scurrying along the walls of the tent, climbing up my leg. Someone explained how these were the most poisonous spiders in the world, and if one of them bit you you would die a terrible agonizing death that would take several hours of the most intense pain before you died. I began trying to kill them, but they wouldn't die and they just kept getting pissed off. I got in my car and began to drive.

I think I'm in Scotland. I'm driving on this very small paved road that is hugging a cliff edge very tightly. One false turn of the wheel and me and the cat-creature would be headed straight into the abyss of death. The road up ahead ends, or rather, it had been eroded away so that I could see where the road continued on further down. I almost plummeted off the edge but the car ended up doing this weird spin, landing me perfectly safe into someones driveway. 

I remember staying at this very strange house with even stranger people that were doting on the cat-baby. The odd thing about the cat baby was that at first it was this tiny little thing that could fit in the palm of my hand. Throughout the duration of the dream it kept growing larger and larger until it was a three foot tall white human baby that could stand on two legs. It never talked.

My mom picked me up in her car and began talking about how the cat-baby's name would be Eleanor. I was arguing with her, and she said that my grandmother had had a friend named Eleanor and it would be completely disrespectful not to name cat-baby Eleanor. I was very pissed off about this but went with it all the same.

We pulled up close to where an ice cream shop was. I realized my car was parked in front of the shop and there were these two Japanese teenagers stealing things from my car. I walked up to them and asked them to politely return all of my things or else there would be trouble. I saw that they had stolen all of my Haruki Murakami books, and this sent me over the edge as I am quite fond of those books. They ended up returning all my books and then a lot of their things which they were very upset about.

Around this time I woke up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I had a dream involving wizards and Harry Potter characters that I feel is too nerdy to post anywhere on the internet.

Also, I recall towards the very end of the dream remembering I was trying to have a shared dream with Man of Shred. He appeared and asked if I wanted a car wash. There was a little more dialog but we were mostly bantering back and forth. I also remember he walked with his shoulders hunched and his head down. He looked relatively nervous, but also somewhat at ease.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Hmm sounds a lot like I would be like a few years ago. I make a conscious effort not to slouch so much anymore.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm riding my bike down a dirt road through what appears to be corn fields. Up ahead I see a gas station, except it only has one pump and the pump looks like a huge vacuum that I slightly recall resembling like an elephant. I start going toward the gas station but then realize that I'm on a bicycle and don't need to. Oddly enough I was riding a blue road bike/fixed gear. I prefer mountain bikes but didn't think anything of this at the time.

Somehow I knew that I was living in this town. It greatly resembled a lot of the small towns I've run across in Nebraska or Ohio. Come to think of it, it really looked a lot like this town in Ohio I stopped at, except the dream was lacking the gang of six year olds who were amazed that someone from California had come to the town. But I'm getting off subject.

In this town there was a gas station, a bar, a bowling alley and a convenience store. 

First, I went into the bar. It was very small, only two seats in the place and it was maybe 3x6 ft. I ordered a beer and some guy sat next to me with dark hair. I don't recall his face. We started having the most intricate conversations, most of which have escaped me in these waking hours. He invited me to the bowling alley. I remember going to the bowling alley with him but don't recall ever being inside of it. I do remember the most ridiculous dream character though. There was a man in the parking lot who wanted to show me his car. He assured me that it wasn't anything weird, he was just really proud of his car.

It was a huge SUV that he had spent millions of dollars on to have Tupac's face put all over it. Strange, because I had a dream about Biggie Smalls not too long ago. Anyway, it was the most ridiculous car I've ever seen. 

I went into the convenience store where I found Summer waiting in line to buy a pack of cigarettes. We hugged and were very excited to see each other. 

Summer took me to a graveyard and knelt before these two graves that were next to each other. She began taking out large slabs of meat and placing them on the graves. I was very confused and had never seen anyone do this before. She assured me it was necessary to do for the dead, and asked that when she dies I do the same for her. 

I remember thinking about Man of Shred and making mental notes to meet him in my dream. Unfortunately, I didn't go lucid despite there being lots of strange occurrences that should have made me realize I was dreaming.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow, In my one dream of you, when we went to buy cigarettes. you were standing in line with a woman you seemed to know.

----------


## Cacophony

*I had very terrible dream recall for some reason. I normally remember a bunch from my dreams, but last night is incredibly fragmented.

I was walking downtown with a friend of mine and people kept walking up to me asking if I could give them cigarettes. I kept saying no, and I ended up feeling bad about it because I had enough to share and was being selfish and not sharing.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

You probably were placing slabs of meat on the graves of werewolves.

----------


## Baron Samedi

More of those synchronicities. I had one of the most vivid dreams of my life about a castle in Scotland with my ex-wife. I have also been a werecat many times in dreams. And I live in Hawai'i.  We are all beginning to synch up.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in some sort of forest. It's really beautiful here, everything seems alive. There are lots of plants and trees with shades of purple and blue. I'm walking along and up ahead I see a large stone building covered in vines. There appear to be fire flies everywhere. 

I walk inside of the building and am greeted by a very tall, dark haired and malicious looking woman. She looks amazonian almost. She grabs me and throws me through a door in the back which locks me inside what they call the prison. It's a large area with metal bars surrounding it. I'm sad to be in the prison. I keep looking outside behind the bars at the beautiful forest, wishing that I could escape. I recall seeing mountains on either side of me in the distance.

I began pacing back and forth and started to sing very loudly trying to pass the time. Out of nowhere, a baby attached to a parachute came falling down from the sky. It kind of got stuck on the fence and I dragged it in with me trying to get it unstuck. I then realized that I had brought the baby into the prison with me and felt very terrible. On the other side of the bars there was a woman, who was supposedly the baby's mother. I apologized profusely and managed to get the baby over to her.

A bit later I miraculously was rescued. I don't remember how I got out of the prison, but I do remember being outside and running from a large being. I say being because I wasn't entirely sure that it was a man, it seemed almost like a giant man-like creature. I was aware of a group of people who were on "my team." People that were working with me to defeat this creature and these captors that had so unjustly put me inside of a prison. I don't remember any faces but I remember their presence.

I was at a kind of pool/lake type of place. I was standing on one side and the bad ones on the other. I could feel the presence of my team mates behind me.

The largest one, the one who was chasing me before made a start at me and I turned on my heel to run as fast as I could. I ran very far. I found some white pillars that led to an underground tunnel. 

The tunnel kept going and turning and spiraling. Finally I got to the end where I saw my bed from when I was in high school. I crouched down on the other side of it, and then realized they'd find me immediately. I thought it might be good to get underneath it, but the bed was so small that I couldn't fit. As I was wedging myself under the bed, or trying to, the giant enemy being came in. I made a desperate move to throw the bed at him as hard as I could, but he started laughing maniachally. Almost immediately after I saw him scream and turn. He was gone. 

The next thing I know I'm walking through a town down a street. There was a large billboard of smiling women plastered across the side of a building. There was a group gathered around it, and a woman standing on top of the building talking of products and how incredible this billboard was. I yelled at the top of my lungs something about decrying capitalism, consumerism and false realies and images. I'm not precisely sure what I said, but I am sure that it was something along those lines. Immediately all the people standing around turned to me with smiling faces. I began walking up steps leading somewhere and could hear their cheers in the background. 

Next, I'm in a book store meandering meaninglessly around. I could feel the presence of my team with me. 

Next, I'm in my car. I'm parking in front of a house that I know I am supposed to visit. I get confused. I'm not sure if I'm parking in the right place so start driving across the street to park. I park and get out and walk towards the house. I'm in front of the house. I wake up.*

----------


## Cacophony

*[Embarrassing] Dream from not last night but the night before:

I'm getting ready to go out somewhere. I think I'm dieing my hair, then I get in the shower. Afterwards I get out, wrap myself in a towel and realize I have to urinate and there's no toilet. I also realize my clothes are gone. I walk outside and all the people from the tattoo shop back home are there. They say I can come over to the shop and use the bathroom. We walk down the street, and as I'm walking I see a parade of anarchists with black flags walking across the street and staring. At one point I accidentally drop my towel and get really embarrassed and tell the guy next to me, "you didn't see that."

We walk into where the shop should be but it's now a punk rock strip club. I go into the bathroom to use the urinal and... there were problems due to the fact that I had to stand up. I won't go into more detail because it was really really embarrassing . 

More different dream from not last night but the night before:

I'm with my mom and we're driving through San Francisco in a red convertible. We're going up and down all these huge hills and she's stepping on the gas hard and speeding around. I see a Dr. Pepper in the back seat that's about to spill and I remember having to climb way too long to save it.

Next, I'm in sort of a restaurant type place. Donald is there and he hands someone a piece of paper that they begin to read out loud. It's about how to first ones are coming back and we're all doomed. Some people start spouting some stuff about creationism.

All of the sudden I'm in the desert. There are these ancient creatures there, they look Egyptian. They're bleeding and melting away. Some of them are exploding. I'm too scared to look at them any more.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Alright, so I remember two pretty bad dreams from last night.

In the first I am with Liz. We decided to go on that road trip we've been talking about. I know this, but the dream starts off in a corn field. Our car breaks down and we end up staying at this mans house. He knows who I am but I don't know him. I'm very on my guard and creeped out because he keeps staring at me in a really menacing way. After a while he tried to take advantage of me, but I saw a gun laying on the coffee table. It was silver, an old revolver. He let go of me and I got up, backing away with the gun pointed at him. Liz was crying next to me. He got up and smiled and said, "you don't know how to use that thing you can't do anything." I pulled back the safety and shot him right below the throat. I remember before I pulled the trigger I was bracing myself for a loud noise. When I pulled the trigger there was a slight whisper and nothing more. He was still alive when we left.

I grabbed his car keys and used them on my car. Apparently these were car keys that could be used on any vehicle. 

Next, I'm back in Santa Cruz. There is a tsunami warning and a flood warning. My mom calls me and tells me that I have to leave. I still have the strange car keys and the silver gun in this dream. I use the car keys to get into my car. I'm listening to Mickey Mouse is Dead by the Subhumans. Except, it's slower and they're harmonizing the chorus. I stop at a parking lot. It's where the Jeffrey's 24 hour diner should be but instead it's some rich persons clothing store. There is a woman who's asking me about a type of dress. She says she just wants the top, it's burgundy and she wants to make a skirt for it. She asks me what color she thinks the skirt should be and I say that black goes with everything.

Next I am at Safeway. Wolfe is there, so is this one guy who kept hugging me and liz at the punk show last night and was kind of a creeper. Donald is there, so is Chris, this guy I knew years ago that I don't like very much. Liz calls and says she'll be there but she never shows up.

We're in Santa Cruz, but it's the Safeway in Ashland with all the regular employees there. We buy a bunch of whiskey at the check out then go back into the aisle to drink it. I don't drink any and instead I walk to the end of the store where I see a large glass window. I see the man who had just checked us out, an older balding man who always remembers my name even though I can't recall his. He's with one of the female employees and is basically beating the crap out of her. There is a small crowd gathered around the window, mostly the safeway employees. They all are acting like it's something that happens all the time. I run to my group and tell them what's happening. They are all really pissed and we decide we're gonna go do something about it, but then I woke up.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> A bit later I miraculously was rescued. I don't remember how I got out of the prison, but I do remember being outside and running from a large being. I say being because I wasn't entirely sure that it was a man, it seemed almost like a giant man-like creature. I was aware of a group of people who were on "my team." People that were working with me to defeat this creature and these captors that had so unjustly put me inside of a prison. I don't remember any faces but I remember their presence.
> 
> I was at a kind of pool/lake type of place. I was standing on one side and the bad ones on the other. I could feel the presence of my team mates behind me.
> 
> The largest one, the one who was chasing me before made a start at me and I turned on my heel to run as fast as I could. I ran very far. I found some white pillars that led to an underground tunnel. 
> 
> The tunnel kept going and turning and spiraling. Finally I got to the end where I saw my bed from when I was in high school. I crouched down on the other side of it, and then realized they'd find me immediately. I thought it might be good to get underneath it, but the bed was so small that I couldn't fit. As I was wedging myself under the bed, or trying to, the giant enemy being came in. I made a desperate move to throw the bed at him as hard as I could, but he started laughing maniachally. Almost immediately after I saw him scream and turn. He was gone.



I dreamt I was a minotaur in labyrinth, and you were on a team with MoSh, Raven, WarriorTiger, and Asuka to defeat me.





> In the first I am with Liz. We decided to go on that road trip we've been talking about. I know this, but the dream starts off in a corn field. Our car breaks down and we end up staying at this mans house. He knows who I am but I don't know him. I'm very on my guard and creeped out because he keeps staring at me in a really menacing way. After a while he tried to take advantage of me, but I saw a gun laying on the coffee table. It was silver, an old revolver. He let go of me and I got up, backing away with the gun pointed at him. Liz was crying next to me. He got up and smiled and said, "you don't know how to use that thing you can't do anything." I pulled back the safety and shot him right below the throat. I remember before I pulled the trigger I was bracing myself for a loud noise. When I pulled the trigger there was a slight whisper and nothing more. He was still alive when we left.
> 
> I grabbed his car keys and used them on my car. Apparently these were car keys that could be used on any vehicle.



Queen Zukin and I have also dreamed of this killer in the corn field.





> All of the sudden I'm in the desert. There are these ancient creatures there, they look Egyptian. They're bleeding and melting away. Some of them are exploding. I'm too scared to look at them any more.



I had a dream of you and I in the Sahara Desert. You were Tank girl. We battled the Vampire King. Then, MoSh showed up.

We are really synching up. Let's intend to dream together.

----------


## Cacophony

*I think we are too! And I totally was dressed up as tank girl a few weeks ago for a science fiction party. Yay, tank girl! I'll definitely intend to dream with you tonight!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think we are too! And I totally was dressed up as tank girl a few weeks ago for a science fiction party. Yay, tank girl! I'll definitely intend to dream with you tonight!



Awesome.

----------


## Man of Shred

Good Idea. I can take a break from shared dreaming for a few days, and cacophony can have some experience with others. Then maybe when I get back we all can have a mega shared dream!

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm outside and there is a van near me. It is not my van, but soon it is given to me. The Cramps are blasting real loud and I'm dancing like a lunatic. I get in the van and put on a different Cramps CD and start groovin' on it (song, like a bad girl should). 

I decide I'm going to go to New York City. Not the actual city though. A place comes to my mind. A place that looks out at the city from across the bay. I recall a fish stand that's really cheap being near there. It makes me think of my favorite place in San Francisco where you can sit by the abandoned army bunkers and look out over the city and the golden gate bridge. 

I get out of the van and go into my house. It's not actually my real house, but my dream house at the time I suppose. I have two roommates, they are a couple (dc's). They're both overwhelmingly normal. I'm very frustrated with how normal they are, and how all they do is be consumer whores. I tell them this and they pretend not to hear me, instead they sit on the couch together slowly perusing magazines. I get the feeling they're not actually reading them. I break down and apologize to them for getting mad and insulting them. They simply nod and look at me with fake plastic smiling shark faces and get back to their magazines.

I go back outside and get in the van. I end up at the spot overlooking New York City. I pull out an easel and begin painting what I see, standing on the rocks, overlooking the city nestled around the ocean. I'm amazed at how my painting skills have gotten so much better. I keep blending different paints, and when I'm done I feel that the painting almost looks alive.

I slowly wander down the rocks and find a beach area where I sit down. 

[I am not precisely sure at which point the following segment happened, but I know it was somewhere around here].

I ended up going to the city despite me not wanting to. I don't remember the journey to the city, but I certainly remember being there. It was a very frightening place, but I managed to keep it together. Lots of tall buildings, lots of people who were very sad. All the people seemed to be clones, and I felt to be invisible. I felt as if no one there could see me. I felt as if I could do anything and no one would notice. If it was too much though the police would probably notice so I refrained. I remember walking up what seemed to be a fire escape. I remember looking over the city from the top of a building. I was stricken with the fear at one point. I was on top of a sky scraper. There was a wall of clones approaching me at a swift pace and I knew I couldn't face them. They got so close to me. I turned and jumped down from the sky scraper and soared back to the van.

I'm on the beach by the van. People keep coming and going. Some I knew, some I didn't. Everytime someone would come to sit with me, I would seldom acknowledge their existence, instead I chose to sit and contemplate life. 

An older woman came up to me and held out a jam jar. She told me that someone had thrown it into the ocean and it had floated here from some other place. Inside was a slice of red apple and some rice. There was also a note that said RIP [person] age 5, RIP [person] age 50. The note asked to eat the apple slice in their memory. I ate it slowly, savoring every bite. It was one of the most delicious apples I had ever eaten, but I broke it in half and shared it with the old woman. Once we were done eating, she promptly vanished.

I found some presents sitting next to me on the sand. They were on my right. I looked to my left and there was a small girl with brown curly hair staring intently at me. "Is that for me?" She asked, voice full of hope.
"Yeah," I said, handing over the longish package to her. It was covered in tissue paper that was peeling off.
"It's a pogo stick, isn't it?" She asked.
I shrugged.
"I can tell," she said, "it has a picture of Bill Crosby on it."
Sure enough, it was a pogo stick. Why there was a gift wrapped pogo stick with a picture of Bill Crosby sitting next to me in the sand... I will never know.

The girl was happy with the pogo stick. She jumped away somewhere. 

Next thing I know, there's a man walking toward me. He's middle aged and kind of heavy. He has dark hair and glasses and is surrounded by all the characters from loony toons. 

We got pulled over in the van, I was with the guy and all the loony toons characters. A cartoon bulldog arrested the smallest duck.

We went to a fast food type place. There were bins of quarters, where the bins of ketchup should be. I started stuffing my pockets with quarters so I could go use one of those sticker machines. I was trying to get this girl a Grateful Dead sticker because she really wanted one.*

----------


## Man of Shred

I remember seeing you in a city. I think nomad did too!

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with Liz, we're in the Safeway parking lot. It's really full of cars and it seems massive. Somehow I've acquired an RV. I'm not sure who gave it to me or how I got it, but nonetheless I have one. We're hanging out in it. There is a sofa inside, with a small kitchen, and then there's a top level that has a bed. 

All of the sudden a large group of hippies burst through the doors. They've got some children and small animals with them. I'm not quite sure who they are, but I don't want to be rude and kick them out right away, so instead I decide to go into the store and get some food or something. When we come back outside the RV is gone. My initial reaction was to get angry, but then I calmed down and decided to walk around and see if anyone knew who had taken my RV.

There were two guys. One was a heftier man with thick curly hair. He was also incredibly rude. When I asked him if he knew who'd taken the RV he said yes. He then grabbed me and took a bic pen and ran it hard against my right forearm. Immediately, the dream disappeared and I begin to see strange visions. One was four completely white statues that looked like paint was spilling all over and slowly making them colorful and rainbowed. It was kind of morbid though, despite it sounding nice.

"Her name is Jessica." I'm back in the parking lot. "You'll find her easily."

I walk with Liz a little ways and stumble across the RV. Inside is a woman with blonde dreadlocks. She has several kittens and two small dogs and a small child who for some reason was just sort of blending in with the many animals. My dog was with me as well.
"You can't have my RV," I said.
"I feel a calling to it, i'm supposed to live in this RV."
I didn't want to be too mean, so instead I offered to let her stay with me in it for a little while. This didn't seem to go over too well, so I finally said that I'd think about sharing it.

We all drove the RV up a big hill. At one point the woman disappeared and left me with the animals. There was a tiny siamese kitten. I carried it around most of the dream, it was really sweet and soft.

A bunch of punks were climbing up the hill to come party in my RV. I feel as though there was something of importance that we were doing besides all that, but I really can't be sure. It's just a feeling.
------

Also, I remember a shorter dream in which Anashnu met me in a big field of grass. He wanted me to walk to the tower with him. As we were walking up the steps I counted seven, at which point he stopped me and said, "there are ten steps here. If you can't remember there are ten steps then all is lost. We need to start at the beginning. Stay focused, stay here. Stay in the dreamscape with me." It was at this point I remembered that I was dreaming since I only see Anashnu in my dreams. Instead of doing anything cool I went inside the tower with him where he made me a hot cup of Earl Grey tea. He began to start giving me dream lessons  but then it faded away.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream lessons. awesome

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with a few family friends and we're going to some big event. None of us are quite sure what the event is, but we go nonetheless. I wasn't that interested in going but went anyway. All the people I was with were sitting around playing scratchers and drinking. I was sitting off in my own world when people began to get angry with me for some reason. Then they left.

The event began and a man came and said he had written a book and invited everyone to read it right then and there. Everyone started leaving, annoyed at the event. I realized I was the only one there. I went over to him and he pointed to a table. It was a white book, completely white with no writing on the cover. I turned a few black pages until I came to a page titled "LIFE." I looked up at him and he said, "yes, it is the book."
I took it and took a place at the table and began reading. As I was reading images began playing out in my mind, the most vivid was the sun telling me a story. I forget most of us, but there was a problem that wasn't a big problem for the sun, but was a really big problem for us and he suggested that we make amends. I'm not really sure what the problem was, something about a charred surface that needs to be fixed.
People would stop by and ask what I was doing, but I was so fixated that I'd simply point to where another copy of the book was.

-----------------------
other dream
-----------------------

In some sort of space craft and I don't know what I'm doing there. I'm very worried, but I have my Totoro stuffed animal with me and it makes me feel better. I never figured out what I was doing there.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I don't know, I was very angry in my dreams. I'm not sure why... I was trying to ride a bus, and for some reason was very unhappy with my current situation. I was also in New York City.  Oddly, my friend also claims to have been very very angry in their dreams and we both listened to i-dosers Hand of God right before going to bed. I'm not sure if that had to do with it, or the fact that I'm not handling the extreme pain from my swollen lips due to the snake bites (piercings). Either way, Chloe went on an angry rampage through New York City. That's all. Terrible, I know.*

----------


## Man of Shred

uggh I could only stand the hand of god once....

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by Man of Shred


uggh I could only stand the hand of god once....



Yeah, it was really weird. It was the only time I've done it and put me in a really weird dream mood.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Super jagged dream remembrances. I'll do my best.

There was a small child that I was taking care of. I'm not precisely sure where he came from. He was very detached from most things and mainly wanted to sit in the corner and read.
There was someone who called himself Frost. He kept talking to me and trying to give me pointers about whatever I was doing. I don't recall seeing him except for once, where I felt an attraction. 
I was walking along some sort of jagged cliff edges. The sky split in half, and one half was blue, there was a large black melting line right down the sky and the other half was bright orange and yellow and pink. I remember thinking it was beautiful. I think I pointed this out to someone I was walking with.
Some sort of quest. Naga creatures? Ahhh.*

----------


## Robot_Butler

That sounds like a frighteningly awesome sunset.  I wish you could paint that sky  :smiley:

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by Robot_Butler


That sounds like a frighteningly awesome sunset.  I wish you could paint that sky 



Yeah, seriously. That would be amazing*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm on a path, following some sort of guide. I believe I am in a small group of people. We're going to a place called "the camp." I don't know much about it, but I do know that it is somewhat magical and that I should be very lucky that I have been invited to go. The guide keeps telling us it will take a long time to get to, and that the road there is treacherous and hard, however I feel we arrive rather shortly after. We emerge onto a cliff, there's a huge building down below. It's massive, long, and has carvings of people on the sides of it. It's huge and I'm in awe of the sheer vastness of it all. There are people milling about working, and groups of people chanting together. 

I settle into the camp a little, but before long the police arrive in little carriages. The camp only has one carriage which can fit two people in the front and one in a box. They said I could ride in the front since I had just arrived, it wouldn't be as hard for me or something. They passed out keys to people and whoever got the key that fit in  the box would be allowed to ride with us. A very old man got it and was overjoyed. We took off, I don't recall who was sitting next to me. After some time we were chased down by some people from the camp. They pulled the old man out of the box and shoved two scared looking children in there. They said that the keys didn't matter, what mattered was saving the children. We rode on.

I was dropped off in front of a Safeway. For some reason I knew that horrible things were going on in there, things that I must uncover the truth to. I walked to the back of the store and found an apron that I put on so as to make me look more like a worker. I realized, looking down at myself that I looked pretty funny. I felt like my Rudimentary Peni sweater was huge, and my pants were dirty. 

I went into the back room where there were lots of huge machines and people working. A woman, I assume the manager, came over to me and asked if I would like to see how they sorted things. I said that I would like that very much. She was sorting bubble gum and gave me a box of it to put into different containers. I found a lot of things in my sweater pockets, some post cards from Elena. I set them down in one of the boxes and realized that they didn't belong there and that I probably shouldn't share them with anyone else. 

There was a giant suction tube in the room. How it worked was you put something in it and it suctions it up the tube and shoots it at the building across the way. I realized that that was probably where I should investigate.

I went outside where Max and Donald were standing. They offered to take me wherever I needed to go, but they didn't have a car. They said it wouldn't be a problem and we could just borrow one. They grabbed a pretty nice looking car, and they both got into the front seat. There was no back seat so I just kind of rolled around as they were driving, trying to hold on to things. I know that during the duration of the dream they stole three different cars (returning them to the parking lot after every use, joy rides if you will). The places I ended up are all kinda bunched together and almost a separate dream, but the same at the same time.

I'm in a very nice house. Whoever lives here is filthy rich. I know I'm in a womans room. There are large pillars with boxes on top of them full of jewelry, gold, diamonds, and altogether very fine things. I start rummaging through these baskets. I know I'm looking for something in particular but I am unsure of what it is or looks like. I can hear someone coming. My dog is with me and I grab her and we go hide in the closet. I use a duvet to cover us. I'm very worried because the dog keeps moving around and growling. We're found shortly by a friendly, younger looking man. He escorts us outside and says he won't tell on us.

Back at safeway. Liz is there and says that she doesn't like my hair. She says that at first it was cool and a novelty, but over time it's not good anymore. I went inside where a man told me that he didn't like my hair either, he said it was stupid and I should do something about it. I remember going to some house and bleaching out the black parts and getting scared that I had left it in too long and that my hair would fall out. I looked in the mirror and realized that the top half of my hair was cut really short, like an inch short, the rest really long cascading around my shoulders, down my back. I was sad because I've been trying to grow my hair out really long, and I felt like this was almost mullet-esque. 

I put some blue hair dye in, some red, and black streaks and felt much better about it. 

-
I'm standing in the middle of the street and there are about fifteen or so other people standing around talking to each other in small groups. I'm feeling kind of sad because no one will talk to me. Finally, some guy came over to me and started talking to me. We both established that we had escaped the camp and must get back. I felt as though I had lost something or someone at the camp, and if I could only get back I would be able to find it/them. 

Liz came over and said that if we went up this path to the top of some mountain and turned left at the gym we would find something important. We walked up the mountain path, found the gym and then found a music/toy store. We went inside and everyone was playing on keyboards. I walked over to the counter and passed a large rack of leather jackets. There was some evil looking woman buying a toupee. It was made out of animal fur and was very rough to the touch. "What the fuck are you looking at?" She snarled.
"Nothing."*

----------


## Man of Shred

the ultimate nightmare... to have a mullet!!! good read!

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by Man of Shred


the ultimate nightmare... to have a mullet!!! good read!



I know, it was terrifying. I hope that never ever happens in real life, haha.*

----------


## Cacophony

*So, last night I did the i-doser lucid dream dose (I don't think it worked though) and then I did a WILD.

I was in France, Yish was there. I was hooked up to a computer, and Yish was apologizing that I couldn't see the city. I realized almost instantly that it was a dream, pulled myself away and went outside. I first started to survey my surroundings and take in everything. I looked at my hands, which looked really distorted and weird and tried to see what my dream body looked like. As I looked at my feet I jumped and began to hover a little bit and then slowly drifted down. Then I pushed harder off the ground and began to float upwards. When I got to a desirable height I began to even out and look down at the world. It looked very strange. There were lots of towns and cities, oceans, beaches, forests, etc. They all seemed so jumbled together though, like pieces of a puzzle that had to be rearranged. I tried playing around with arranging the bits of ground into a more aesthetically pleasing way. I remembered that I wanted to do the task of the month again and began scanning the ground for a good place. As I descended I was somewhat disappointed that there wasn't a mushroom forest. Upon further inspection, I glanced down and saw small mushrooms emerging from the ground. I took my hand and put it over one of the mushrooms, slowly bringing it up. It began growing, slowly at first, and then got much larger. I tried doing different arm motions around me to make all the mushrooms larger. They were the red mushrooms with white polka dots. I found one that was a lot taller than I was and catapulted myself on top of it. I found it was very springy and had a very strange consistency. It was almost like a memory foam trampoline. 

I also remembered that I wanted to try more dream food, recollections of the best watermelon and avocado I've ever had came to mind, but instead I found a durian tree. The spikes didn't hurt me at all. The taste was so delicious, and it didn't smell of sulfur. It was like a vanilla pudding cake, but kinda tasted like a rainbow. I think. Actually, I think rainbows taste like mountain dew, even though I've only had mountain dew once. That's beside the point.

Then the worst thing ever happened, which is that the alarm clock went off. I woke up for about an hour, tried to go back to sleep and just remember bits and pieces of a non-lucid dream involving some guy following me around singing songs and narrating what I was doing. I remember being very annoyed.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

What a cool lucid dream!

----------


## Robot_Butler

You're making me hungry with your rainbow pudding cake fruit.

----------


## Cacophony

*I’m standing on the street with a group of people. There’s some commotion going on, and I immediately know that I am dreaming. I’m staring at my hands and feet, and I feel a rush of excitement. I’m really happy that I’m in a lucid dream and immediately want to start flying. I jump off the ground. I start hovering off the ground for just a moment when my dog jumps up with me. We’re rising off the ground, soaring in the air. I am so happy how vivid everything is. The weird thing, this has never happened before, I was completely aware of my body sleeping, but I could still feel my dream body. 
I came back down onto the ground for a moment. There were some dream characters standing around my car. “Look what you did,” one of them said, opening my drunk. A cat was in there. They said it had been starving in the trunk of my car.
“Nope,” I said, “I’m dreaming, I can’t feel bad about that.”
It was a relatively short lucid, but every detail was so vivid, it almost seems more real than my entire day yesterday.*

----------


## Cacophony

*(Note: This dream was really gross)
I’m outside drinking a beer and begin to feel really sick. I start throwing up everywhere and lose complete co¬ntrol of my body. Everything is blurry and I keep falling over and I’m trying to hold on to a railing. I see my apartment up ahead and stagger towards it. I’m confused because I only had a few sips of beer and I wonder if I was roofied. I walk to my apartment and there are a bunch of people there. My roommate is there, and there are a bunch of drunk guys. One of them is opening the door to my room and I say, “Hey that’s my room !” They all nod and walk inside. They’re sitting on my bed. I feel too weak to tell them to leave it and go back ouside where  I begin to throw up some more and try to hang on to a railing. I go back inside and everyone is wearing those clear plastic masks with painted faces over the eyes and mouth. I feel scared. My roommate comes over to me and takes off her mask and tells me it’s okay. I walk into my room and all my furniture is rearranged. I feel pretty upset about it and walk back into the living room. I say that I don’t want the furniture rearranged. When I go back into my room it’s rearranged differently and I’m still pretty upset about it.

I’m in a car going down the highway with Liz. We’re talking about how we need a place to help us, or something. I’m not really sure, but Liz starts talking about all these different places we can go. There is a running commentary, some unknown female voice saying that we can get off at the next exit, but the exit after that is Sage Francis’s and he takes in people. We get to his house, it’s really big. A butler greets us and ushers us inside. Sage is there and tries to coach us through our lives. It’s all very odd.
I’m in New York City walking down the street. I remember thinking about how it sucks that you can’t smoke inside anywhere there. The streets are dark and I’m wondering if I should hail a taxi.
I end up at a place where people are lining up and dousing themselves with gasoline and throwing themselves onto a burning pile. They tell me I’m next. I step up and into the pile but then realize I want to live and jump out to save myself.
I also remember some army man ordering his child to die, his child coming to petition for his life and catching a glimpse of his father sitting behind a desk. He just looked sad and shuffled away. 
Also, I think I went to a wedding of sorts. I forget whose wedding it was, but I know that Sage Francis was there.*

----------


## Man of Shred

strange last night I dreamed I was following a girl into some corner store at night time. she was bugging me to come in, but i couldn't because I was smoking.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm with Yish, we're at some sort of ruin site. There are many pyramids around, he's walking through the entrance to one of the pyramids. I'm apprehensive, but follow at a distance. Inside, it is very dark. As I get further into the pyramid it gets harder to determine where I am, how to get out, or if there's even a way out at all. I'm edging along, my hand on the wall. I'm scared that if I lose the wall I'll get lost inside. Finally, I emerge into the sunlight.

There are more pyramids around. We begin walking toward another one. Immediately we see hundreds of small children crying and running, as if they're running away from something. I realize that there are thousands of monkeys chasing them, and beyond the monkeys are tons of armed soldiers. The monkeys are clinging to the children's faces. Yish and I duck into another golden pyramid, I'm not sure why but a really eerie feeling enveloped my entire body, washed over me giving me shivers. 

The rest was a little hazy, I remember fragmented pieces of other dreams but... So it goes.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Two lucids last night! Yay!

The first was very dark. I was walking down a dark street and simply knew it was a dream. I think beforehand I had been looking for my dogs leash, or rather, a dog leash somewhere. I then realized that I was holding the leash and walking her down the street. 

Anyway, I realize I'm dreaming and decided that I wanted to fly into space and explore another planet. I started drifting upwards, and then saw my dog still on the leash. For some reason I couldn't come back down and unleash her, so I decided to use my mind to do it. I made the leash unhook from up in the air and she came catapulting up next to me. The sky was beautiful, and I started to penetrate into space, everything was blue and cloudy... wispy. The dream ended.

--

I'm in my room, and I wake up. I feel like something is off. Everything feels really weird. D is there and is yelling about something. I feel like this must be a dream. I look at my hands and count my fingers to do a reality check. I could about 8 fingers on my left hand. I know I'm dreaming, but this feels too real. I think, maybe I can fly through the ceiling since it's a lucid dream. I jump and hit my head on the ceiling, I can't penetrate it. I feel like I spent a really long time knowing I was dreaming but was somewhat overwhelmed about being wrong that I was dreaming. I ended up catapulting myself through the window.

I lost lucidity shortly after. I remember inheriting a house and having the neighbors yell at me because there was an anarchy sign on the side of the house. It was very small. I also remember driving down some jenky road that I wasn't supposed to.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm by these red mountains. They're a red earth-tone. They're beautiful, I'm touching the ground and I feel really happy.



I know that I have to get to Mt. Everest. I remember Liz telling me that we had to meet there so that we could climb to the top and get something of importance (I think... we also could have been trying to save someone). 

Liz and I went to a liquor store to buy cigarettes together. We set down all the money we had on the counter and asked how many it would buy us. He set down five yellow packs of pall malls and told us that the yellow ones were better, if we smoked the red ones at that altitude it could constrict our throats and kill us.

For some reason Roswell was in this little alcove nestled in the middle of Mt. Everest. I can't explain this. It seemed perfectly natural at the time.

We stormed some giant gate which led us to the heart of the town. There was an Immortal Technique show happening. We were standing outside the door trying to see in. There were only a few people inside. We were worried about the fact that we didn't have tickets, but I just walked right in. The stage was lower than the handful of people standing around. As I got to the edge where the stage was, he looked up at me and smiled. He ended his show and climbed up and sat down to talk to me. I remember having a very long conversation with him about the politics of climbing a mountain. He looked very old and wise. Nothing like this:


He told me that I was doing a great job and to keep up the good work. He also told me that I had the spirit of revolution in my heart and to run with it, fly with it. 

There was some gathering going on in a building down the road. I walked inside and realized that it was my room. Except, it wasn't really my room. There were thousands of posters on the wall - posters that I don't have anymore, but used to have. There were pictures of me and pictures of my friends all overlapping and mingling together to form a very overwhelming wallpaper. 

I was supposed to be speaking about dogs. There were at least fifty punk rockers sitting around on the floor, a few standing, leering towards me angrily. There was a dog problem, I'm not sure exactly what, but they expected me to solve their problem. I started rambling on about how I loved dogs, how my dog was somewhere else but she may show up shortly... when one very tall guy started ripping the posters off the wall in a big stream. A huge section came off all at once and I said something along the lines of, "well that was incredibly rude." He then grabbed me and tried to take me down. Being the tough ass that I am I overpowered him and threw him on the ground before leaving the room. 

Outside, people kept apologizing to me. Some girl asked me if I wanted to cuddle and I said, "no, but maybe someday." Then she started cuddling with someone else.

I knew I needed to focus on the real issue at hand, which was getting to the top of everest. That was something I never got to in the dream.*

----------


## Cacophony

*My recall was relatively fuzzy last night. I remember falling around this woman. She couldn't see me, but I knew that I existed because she was living in a different world, yet was in this one. She was interacting with people and things that didn't exist. I could see the things and people that didn't exist, but always knew what it really looked like. This is harder to explain than I'd anticipated. 

She was trapped in some sort of pseudo-prison. She wanted to sign up to shovel dirt, then did. I was watching her as she shoveled imaginary dirt with an imaginary shovel.

At one point things between her and the jailer got weird and she spit bullets out of her mouth and he died. She fell onto an electric chair but managed to save herself from electrocution. 

-
I dreamt that I was pregnant and huge. I played some Harry Potter game that was supposed to be a different Harry Potter game from the one I had....
-
I dreamt that me and a group of punk kids went swimming down a river. At the end of the river was my house, and this kid with green liberty spikes asked if I would put them back up for him.*

----------


## Cacophony

*Apparently Arizona, India and Japan all border each other. I know this because I decided to go on a road trip. I ended up going to India, but the people/culture was more like South America (except they ate a lot of gumbo and jambalaya). 

I ended up staying on a farm with a family for a while. I'm not precisely sure what I was doing there. We went on a boat made of glass that sunk deep into the ocean. I pressed my hands against the glass and stared at the fish, whales, and weird creatures swimming past.

I drove to some sort of rest stop. They had a huge room where you could take showers. I figured since I was on a road trip and broke that I should take one. The showers were in stalls, and this maze of them seemed to go on for a very long time. I was trying to find one private enough. I did and then someone jumped into the stall so I left. I recall talking to the woman behind the counter about how messed up it was that since all the Americans were coming there they weren't allowed to put up their national flag or display their art. There were a lot of outlines of murals, half painted hands that they said they wanted to finish but since they were so busy they weren't able to get around to it.

I contemplated driving to the grand canyon but decided that I didn't want to go south.

I ended up at a house that a lot of people I knew were there. Robin Williams was sitting on the couch. He was very young and had spider bites (piercings) on his lips. He was wearing a large trench coat. I stealthily followed him outside where he killed a woman and scooped up a bit of her flesh into the front of his trench coat. 

I think that's about it. I'm sure a lot of other stuff happened.*

----------


## Cacophony

*There was a group of wolves, they were going to kill another group of wolves. The white wolves were the evil wolves. They heard something in the distance and bounded off to rip it to shreds. I think they were angry that the brown wolves kept piling up the snow. I found bags of snow, buckets of snow that were being filled with a snow hose and dumped them in front of the wolves. The snow didn't pile up, it just melted away.

I was in a trailer that felt like an apartment building. I was hanging out with some old friends of mine who I never see anymore. A cop knocked on the door and burst through into the living room. He was really angry and dragged me outside where he did horrible things to me and then beat me up and threw me back into the house. My friends were concerned and started ranting about police brutality.

The dream slightly changed. Things in the house began to age, my old friends were replaced by new ones. Things looked dilapidated, like they were falling down. 

A woman police officer stormed through the door and began poking around. "Everyone needs to get out of here," she announced, "horrible things have happened here." She lifted a rug to find lots of blood.
At that moment I felt a chill sweep over the entire place. I couldn't stand to be there anymore. I felt like horrible things would happen if I stayed.

Summer was waiting outside in a van. She said we needed to get far away. I turned back to the trailer and saw baby cat sitting there. I wanted to cry. She was my favorite cat, and I've missed her so much. I felt like she was trying to tell me to rescue her, but I was already far away.

We were trying to get to Minnesota. We were not sure where we were or what highway we were on. We decided to stop at the next exit we could find. We turned into the parking lot of a dingy looking taqueria. Inside there were several men standing behind a counter. There were no food or drinks inside, just several men in blue shirts with dirty white aprons. They glowered at us as we slowly walked towards them. They didn't want us there. I looked around and felt like this was also a bad place. The ceiling was rotting and seemed it would fall down on us at any moment. The door to what I assumed was the bathroom has black mold creeping all along the outlines of it, I wanted to turn on my heel and run, but felt safer being with Summer. We left quickly.

We got back on the highway. The trailer was next to us, baby cat was sitting in the window, looking straight at me. We passed the trailer quickly.

We stopped a place, a busy street. The wolves were back. The white ones. I needed to stop them, so I started piling logs and trash all along the street, forming a giant barrier. I piled it so high that I had to climb up it to keep piling things on top. Finally, a car came on the other side, angry. Several trucks came and within seconds had all the logs in the backs of their trucks and were hauling them away. The path was clear and the wolves were standing there, facing me. End.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm walking around outside. There are long alleys, it's night time and everything is illuminated by street lamps. There are chickens walking around, and all the houses seem to be shacks. Clothes are hanging from lines, and I can hear families echoing off the walls.

I reach a certain house that I seem to recognize. Several people are inside, I can see them through the window. Somehow I know that I am supposed to live there. Several of my housemates, well, they were several years ago - they were there. Standing around. Yish was there. He was moving out and they wanted me to replace his spot in the house. I slowly accepted, unsure of whether or not it was really the best idea or not. It was settled. Everyone was dirty, down. Everything seemed to be falling apart, yet was held together by something so unspeakable that it was hard for them to look at each other.

I wandered off, wandered back to my place of work that I worked at around a year ago. I was walking around, yet was looking for a parking space. I asked a man where the staff parking was. He directed me to a lot that was very near me. I walked over and there was a man there who was handing out t-shirts. I took one, and put it on. However, I realized that it was two stuck together. I tried peeling one of them off, but the whole thing simply shattered.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in some sort of place of education. I realize that, unfortunately, I am back in high school. I'm having a hard time grappling with the premise of the dream, but I am relatively sure that there was some sort of agent woman following me around. She's really beautiful dressed in all black, a tight form fitting black outfit with aviator sunglasses. 

I'm on a crowded street by the institution. I can feel her in the distance behind me, scanning and clinging to my every move. I see a trolly car, like the ones in San Francisco. Except, this one was brown instead of red - full of plastic people in business suits, sporadically place people who didn't belong in the mesh of them all. 



She finds me. I realize that she is not an agent at all, she is Liz. 

We're in an old study of sorts. I'm holding a gun, as are several other people in the room. There is a man, he has a broad smile and a gun pointed to my face. He pushes me inside another study, we're alone now. We start firing shots at each other, but the bullets are so small that our skin just absorbs them. At this point, we're almost having a good time shooting each other. My gun runs out of bullets and I ask for another gun. I point and shoot, only this one is met with an explosion of blood. I scream and run to the man. He is rapped in thick spider webs that almost form a cocoon in a spiral pattern around his body. I realize that he is Donald. "I'm your boy," he says, as the blood seeps into my hands and his body begins to fall apart in the pattern of the spider webs.

Two Donalds walk in the room and tell me not to worry because there are many of them, and I'll always have one. I'm too upset to comprehend this, and tell them that it doesn't matter, that I can't let any Donalds die.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in my room when several people come in, they're all people that I know. They take me to some other apartment. People are dressed up in really ridiculous outfits. One guy was wearing a top hat while another was wearing a sparkly, purple suit. 

Later, I remember a woman coming to me and telling me that I had to get ready in the morning to go to highschool. In the morning I remember spending a long time painting a picture, and walking very slowly in the direction that I thought the school was in. I eventually made it and was yelled at relentlessly for being twenty minutes late.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm in an unfamiliar kitchen. Around me are several friends. I willingly ate something that made me see colors. My mental process was really intense, as I was opposed to the idea, but really optimistic at the same time. We got in the car, I was in the passengers seat looking out across the vast dreamscape. The hills kept changing from hues of blue and purple back to green, back to blue. 

There was somebody important I had to meet. People kept telling me that he was famous and really wanted to meet me. I was rather indifferent to the whole ordeal, but went along with it anyway.

We passed farm lands, dirt roads and ended up at an... aquarium - a very large one. The walls and ceilings were made up of giant fish tanks. The ceiling was very close to my head, I could reach out and touch it without very much effort at all. It was actually right above where my head should be, but somehow all the people who should have been much taller than me had no problem with this. There were very large sea horses, so large that I feel if they hadn't been so fragile and I had been in the tank with them, I would have been able to ride it around.

Some announcer was pointing everyones direction to a tank where a sea lion and a seal were about to mate.

The "famous" person who wanted to meet me showed up around this time. It was Anashnu, my dream guide. However, this didn't even jog my memory to become lucid. I simply greeted him like an old friend, hugging him. He said that it was important that he show me something. We would have to make several stops first, but it was important to restore my faith in the world.

First, we came to a long winding road that hugged the beach and the ocean tightly. There were lots of rocks along this road, beyond them the beach and beyond that a calm ocean with very small waves. There were several people gathered on some cliffs. I'm not precisely sure what it was that they were doing, but one of them was a middle aged woman who was spouting about things she wanted. She somehow managed to summon a flying machine contraption. It kind of looked like the robots I draw often, it was very colorful with long spindly legs and the body of the thing was an oval. 

Next, Anashnu said that we were about to reach our final destination. We went further and further down the windy road that bordered the cliffs edges. It began to rain and the fog came out in a very thin layer. We stepped outside and in the distance I could see thousands upon thousands of people gathered on a huge platform cliff over the ocean. They were all facing the sea, somber expressions on their faces.

We drew closer and closer, and I suddenly knew why they were all there without anyone having to say anything. They were all the people in the world who were going to change it. They all wanted nearly the same things that I did. They were all trying to change the corruptness of the world by gathering in one place, sending their wishes to the sea to be reached from every corner of the globe. I edged nearer to the cliff edge, despite how many people were there I didn't feel like it was crowded. I looked and saw that the mass of people stretched for miles, more were coming in single file lines from paths, out of cars, flying in from airplanes, etc. There was a girl with glasses near me and I remember looking down at the water and nearly falling in. She pulled me near to her and smiled broadly. She said that we were stronger than the people who call themselves powerful, and that we are going to make a huge impact on the world, all of us, together.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm at my moms house back home. All my friends are there and we're celebrating something. People are eating cake and drinking. I went outside and sat down. I could hear everyone singing "Roll me through the gates of hell." I walked in and everyone had their arms around each other singing the words.

YouTube - Roll Me Through The Gates Of Hell

I joined them in song, and after we were done someone (I don't recall who I was with) wanted to go to the doctors office with me. We went, and the place was kind of like a gypsys office. He told us he was prescribing us something and went out of the room for a while, he came back and told us he was out of everything. We left and went back to the house where everyone had left already.

Next, I am walking down a path with the dog. She's on the leash. I'm going really fast, much faster than walking. I feel like maybe I was on some sort of motorized something. I was going down this dirt path and stopped, looking to the right and behind me. I realized that I had passed up this one part of the path that looped where I could see a view of the river. I backed up and took that path. I hadn't realized how steep upwards this was and I went bouncing and flew off the front. The dog got unleashed and bounded forwards. I got off the machine thing and started yelling her name. I found her, she was sitting next to a pig who started talking. I don't remember what he was saying but I do remember that I was very taken aback by this.

Next, I had to go in for surgery. I was really scared because I was told that when they put you out you can still hear everything and are completely conscious.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I am with Summer. We decide to go back to Santa Cruz, where we used to live.

I think beforehand we stopped at an apartment that looked like our old house, we both got really sad and missed it.

Santa Cruz is somewhat in ruins. The boardwalk is falling apart, and the whole thing looks like a deserted carnival. The ocean is nowhere in sight either. 

We walk to our old house and go inside. It's kind of falling apart and there's someone living there who we don't want to see us. I remember fumbling with some sort of lock/combination whose keys were white and had black letters on them. I never cracked the code.

We walked around saying where we would put certain things if we moved back in. Then we went outside, and knew that we couldn't live there again, but wanted to try anyway.

... dream changes.

I'm trying to get into a school. I have to go take this test, and I'm somewhere in the mountains, there's a winding road. I find this building that looks ancient yet well preserved. I think there might have been people flying too.

I took the test (which was skipped in the dream, but I know I took it) and then got my results. I had done really well. I left the place, and found Donald, Max, Summer and Ed. They were standing outside a thrift store. I went inside and someone mentioned something about how I should find designer labels because I have a knack for it. I started looking around, and there was a woman holding up a fish bowl. I looked at it and she offered it to me. I declined. I then went to look at this row of cups that had fish on them and began picking them up and examining them. They were very beautiful.

The next thing I know, I am in a dark room. Someone is holding me, holding on to me like they're scared. I'm seated at a table across from a man who is interrogating us. I think that Donald is behind me, holding onto me. They chain us together and interrogate us about money. They tell us they're taking us to prison. They take us outside. I am in Santa Cruz, right by my old house. I am by the roller rink and the bagelry and the cafe summer used to work at. Donald begins ripping and tearing at the chains. We're both free and we morph into deer and begin running as fast as we can. There is a baby deer with us, I don't know who the baby deer is. We are running so fast through my old neighborhood. We can hear sirens coming closer and closer. We morph into black cats and hide as they pass.

I go to my moms house and there is a note on the door for me that says to check my email. I go to check my email and it says that there is an email from her but I can't figure out how to open it.*

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm walking around outside. I'm in a small town that somewhat resembles the one that I am currently living in.

I am approaching a beach. There are some kids, they look like they're in highschool. They're all sitting on the beach by the sidewalk. I walk over to them and stare at the ocean. They start talking about whether or not anyone's swam in the ocean. I start talking about how I grew up a few blocks from the ocean and how I miss it. They all simply stare at me.

I turn around and start walking to a school. I'm going to go to my orientation. I see Liz and she says to come inside because there are cat patches I should see. There are a few cloth patches with images of cats printed on them that say cute things. Reminiscent of lolcats. When the woman who works there isn't looking she unlocks the case and takes out a big handful of them.

We go outside. There are airplanes flying above, it's really loud. It begins dropping things that explode when they hit the ground. I realize it's dropping bombs. They seem to be heat guided because when they drop they dodge around aiming for us. I think I screamed at one point, grabbing people and pulling them down or pushing them over so they didn't get hit. I ran inside of the school where a woman was making an announcement that everyone should evacuate the building because there was a fire danger. I grabbed the microphone and said that everyone should stay in side, that we were getting bombed outside. The woman got angry with me and told me there was no way that we were getting bombed.

Dream changes somewhat, later. I am in a house that is reminiscent of my house yet not quite the same. My room has these wooden french doors, I went to open them and they simply came off the hinges. I think my mother was there. She was lecturing me on how to keep things from breaking. I went to open my laptop and the screen completely came off. When I went to reattach it, everything began vibrating, buzzing and shaking. I could feel electric shocks running through my body, causing me a lot of pain. I screamed.*

----------

